# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  صحيفة المنبـــــ اخبار واعمدة ــــــــــــــــــر اليوم الخميس 2/ابريل/2015

## ابو البنات

* 

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*      
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*المريخ يتدرب بجدية بلواندا وضفر يؤكد جاهزية للمشاركة أمام كابوسكورب
أدى المريخ مرانه الأول بلواندا مساء اليوم على ملعب نادي بترواتلتيكو الانغولي استعداداً لمواجهة كابوسكورب يوم السبت في إياب الدور الأول من دوري أبطال افريقيا، وكانت بعثة المريخ وصلت ظهراً الى لواندا وفضّل المريخ أداء مرانه الأول مباشرة وعدم الراحة حيث شارك في المران كل اللاعبين الذين رافقوا البعثة وظهروا في لياقة بدنية عالية وبرز بصورة لافتة المدافع احمد عبد الله ضفر الذي أكد تعافيه من الاصابة التي لحقت به مؤخراً معلناً جاهزيته للمشاركة مع الفريق في مباراة كابوسكورب يوم السبت المقبل المصيرية والمساهمة مع زملائه في تحقيق الفوز والعودة ببطاقة التأهل للسودان.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*إعادة موفد صحيفة الزاوية من مطار لواندا وغضب إعلامي على مجلس المريخ
وجد مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ انتقادات وغضب من الإعلاميين التابعين للصحف الرياضية بالخرطوم بعد أن تجاهل المجلس تضمين بعض الإعلاميين ضمن القائمة التي غادرت إلى لواندا اليوم الاربعاء تأهباً لمواجهة كابوسكورب يوم السبت المقبل في اياب الدور الأول من دوري الأبطال، وتسبب عدم ادراج اسم الاعلاميين ضمن كشف المريخ في ابعاد موفد صحيفة الزاوية الأستاذ محمد أحمد محمد الحسن الذي غادر مع البعثة إلى لواندا فجر اليوم بيد أن السلطات الأنغولية رفضت دخوله للأراضي الأنغولي ليعود لأديس مباشرة وايضاً عاد الأستاذ وائل السر موفد صحيفة الصدى من مطار الخرطوم بعد أن اكمل اجراءات السفر مع البعثة بيد أن اخطاره بعدم منحه تأشيرة دخول دعاه لالغاء سفره مع البعثة الحمراء إلى لواندا.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*موقع فرنسي: مورينهو في طريقه لتدريب كابوسكورب الأنغولي
في خبر قد يثير الاستغراب والتعجب وقد يعتبره الكثيرون بأنه كذبة ابريل حيث نشر موقع سبورت 365 الفرنسي خبراً مثيراً ذكر فيه أن المدرب البرتغالي الشهير جوزيه مورينهو في طريقه إلى الانتقال إلى أفريقيا وتحديداً تولي تدريب نادي كابوسكورب الأنغولي الذي يُعد من الأندية الثرية في القارة الأفريقية وذكر الموقع أن مورينهو ورغم أن عقده مع تشلسي الإنجليزي يمتد حتى يونيو من عام 2017 الا أن مدرب البلوز يفكر في تغيير وجهته هذه المرة إلى وجهة غير أوروبا خاصة بعد وداع تشلسي لدوري أبطال أوروبا على حساب باريس سانت جيرمان وذكر الموقع أن مورينو يفضّل الانتقال إلى أفريقيا حيث ذكر أن البرتغالي خورخي مينديز وكيل أعمال مورينهو أجرى اتصالاً مع كانقامبو بينتو رئيس نادي كابوسكورب من أجل الحديث عن خطوة انتقال مورينهو لكابوسكورب الأنغولي، وكشف الموقع أن كابوسكورب سبق له وأن تعاقد مع العديد من النجوم على غرار البرازيلي المخضرم ريفالدو والكنغولي مابي موبوتو، يذكر أن كابوسكورب سيواجه المريخ يوم السبت المقبل في إياب الدور التمهيدي من دوري الأبطال ويحتاج الفريق الأنغولي إلى ثلاثة أهداف نظيفة على الأقل حتى يتأهل للدور الثاني من دوري الأبطال بعد أن كان قبل الخسارة بهدفين نظيفين في جولة الذهاب بالخرطوم.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*ثلاث مباريات مثيرة في الجولة العاشرة من الممتاز الخميس
تُقام عصر ومساء اليوم الخميس ثلاث مباريات مثيرة ضمن الجولة العاشرة من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز بكل من الفاشر وكوستي والخرطوم، فعلى ملعب استاد الفاشر يستقبل الخيالة النسور وكان الخيالة قبلوا الخسارة في الجولة الماضية أمام هلال الأبيض بهدف فيما حقق النسور فوزاً عريضاً على اهلي الخرطوم بأربعة اهداف لهدف، ولأصحاب الأرض سبع نقاط، فيما للنسور 14 نقطة، وبكوستي يستقبل المريخ أهلي مدني، للمريخ عشر نقاط وكان عاد بالنقاط الثلاث من كسلا بعد فوزه على الميرغني في الجولة الماضي فيما لسيد الأتيام تسع نقاط وكان تعادل مع الرابطة من دون اهداف في الجولة الماضية وسيشهد ملعب استاد الخرطوم لقاء الأهلي الجريح بسبع نقاط حيث خسر الأهلي في الجولة الماضية أمام النسور بأربعة أهداف لهدف فيما للميرغني كسلا أربع نقاط في المركز الأخير وكان قبل الخسارة على ملعبه أمام مريخ كوستي في الجولة الماضية.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*¤ كابو سكورب يستعين بالبرتغالي مورينهو لهزيمة المريخ
¤ المريخ يصل لواندا ويتدرب
¤ جماهير بترو اتليتكو تساند المريخ بسبب وانغا
¤ الكوكي يختار 20 محاربا لمعركة الرصاصات والبعثة تغادر فجرا لملاوي
¤ اهلي شندي يصل الكنغو ويتدرب
¤ الصحافه الغانية تصف حكمنا الدولي بالخبير
¤ صحفي انغولي : ممثل بلادي قادر علي تسجيل ثلاثة اهداف .





*

----------


## ابو البنات

*

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*¤ بعثة المريخ تصل لواندا ورئيس البعثة يؤكد التأهل
¤ ملعب بيترو اتليتكو يستضيف تدريب المريخ الاول
¤ ضفر يشارك ورمضان عجب يتماثل للشفاء
¤ تصريحات مثيره للفرنسي .. اجواء رائعة بأنغولا
¤ طاقم التحكيم الناميبي يصل اليوم
¤ الاحمر يحل ب(اسكانيا) و(القرود) تحاصر مقر بطل السودان
¤ اجتماع طارئ للبعثة الإدارية بالفندق
¤ اللاعبون يتناولون (الغذاء) ويخلدون للراحة .



*

----------


## ابو البنات

*¤ بعثة المريخ تصل للواندا بسلام وتحظي بأستقبال رائع من إدارة نادي كابوسكورب
¤ غارزيتو يفاجئ اللاعبين بمران لساعتين بعد اربعة ساعات فقط من وصول البعثة
¤ بعثة الهلال تغادر الي ملاوي فجرا
¤ عناق حار بين وانغا ولاعبي بيترو اتليتكو الانغولي
¤ فشل اجتماع لجنة الإستئنافات لمناقشة شكوي الامل ضد المدينة
¤ غارزيتو يرفض اللعب بأسلوب الدفاع الصارم ويلعب بتوازن .





*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*صباح الأنوار ابو البنات
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

صباح الأنوار ابو البنات



صباح الورد يا دوك
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*سلامات ابوالبنات .. صباحك كله تفاؤل وخير .. والله العظيم ما قاعدين تقصروا ابدا كلكم [ حبات العقد النضيد ] قايمين بالواجب وزيادة .. شموع تحترق لتنير للأخرين .. دهاقنة الرجال يقودون سفينة المنبر فيرسون بها لشاطىء الأبداع والتميز .. شكرا الحبيب الشفيف ابوالبنات
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة SHAKIRATEYA
					

سلامات ابوالبنات .. صباحك كله تفاؤل وخير .. والله العظيم ما قاعدين تقصروا ابدا كلكم [ حبات العقد النضيد ] قايمين بالواجب وزيادة .. شموع تحترق لتنير للأخرين .. دهاقنة الرجال يقودون سفينة المنبر فيرسون بها لشاطىء الأبداع والتميز .. شكرا الحبيب الشفيف ابوالبنات



من كان كان له منبر اونلايناب واعضاء واخوة مثل شاكر عطية حُق له ان يحترق من اجلهم 
لك كل الود حبيبنا شاكر
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الصفحة الداخلية للزعيم

*

----------


## كدكول

*الف شكر + صباح الخير على الجميع
                        	*

----------


## KING1

*الف شكر  وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*أهلي شندي يواجه الاسماعيلي بالإمارات
ذكرت صحيفة الهداف الجزائرية أن نادي الاسماعيلي المصري تلقى دعوة رسمياً لمواجهة أهلي شندي ودياً بالامارات ضمن فعاليات مهرجان يوم في حب الامارات والمقرر له الحادي عشر من أبريل الجاري، الغريب في الأمر أن أهلي شندي في ذلك التاريخ سيكون مرتبطاً بمباراة مع هلال الجبال في الجولة الحادية عشرة من الدوري الممتاز ستقام على ملعب استاد كادوقلي يوم الثاني عشر من الشهر الجاري.
*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكور جدا ابو البنات
اخراج جديد ومميز
                        	*

----------


## ابومنزر

*صباحك رزاز خريف يا ابو البنات واصل نشاط
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابومنزر
					

صباحك رزاز خريف يا ابو البنات واصل نشاط









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

مشكور جدا ابو البنات
اخراج جديد ومميز









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة KING1
					

الف شكر وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كدكول
					

الف شكر + صباح الخير على الجميع



تسلموا يا صفوة على المرور الراقي لكم كل الود
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*✔ ◄ مـــفــــكـــــــــــرة الـــيــــــــــــــــوم :> 
◄ الدوري السوداني - الاسبوع 10:
• مريخ كوستي (-- : --) أهلي مدني  الساعة : 17:00 .. القناة : النيلين الرياضية 1
• هلال الفاشر (-- : --) النسورالساعة : 17:00 .. القناة : النيلين الرياضية 2
• أهلي الخرطوم (-- : --) الميرغنيالساعة : 20:00 .. القناة : النيلين الرياضية 1
..................................................  ..........> 
◄ الدوري الإيطالي (B) - الأسبوع 34:
• ترنانا (-- : --) باريالساعة : 18:30 .. القناة : beIN SPORTS 3 HD
• بيسكارا (-- : --) بريشيا الساعة : 18:30 .. القناة : beIN SPORTS 6 HD
..................................................  ..........> 
◄ الدوري الاماراتي - الأسبوع 21:
• الظفرة (-- : --) النصر الساعة : 17:00 .. القناة : ابوظبي الرياضية 1
• الشباب (-- : --) الإمارات الساعة : 19:30 .. القناة : ابوظبي الرياضية 2
• العين (-- : --) الأهلي الساعة : 19:30 .. القناة : ابوظبي الرياضية 1
"جميـــع المبـــاريـــات بتــــوقيــت الســـودان ( جرينتش + 3)"
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*✔ ◄ نـتـائـــــــــج مـبـاريـــــــات الامــــــــــس :> 
◄ كأس الليبرتادوريس - المجموعات:
• كورينثيانز - البرازيل (4 : 0) دانوبيو - أوروجواي
..................................................  ..........>
 ◄ الدوري الإيطالي (B) - الأسبوع 34:
• كاربي (3 : 0) بولونيا
..................................................  ..........>
 ◄ الدوري الإنجليزي (2) - الأسبوع 40:
• كوفنتري سيتي (0 : 1) ليتون
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*وعادت نغمة الاستقالة..!!

زاكي الدين الصادق
وهج المنبر
*لا ادري للأمانة متي سيكف رئيس نادي المريخ السيد جمال الوالي عن الحديث
عن ذهابه كلما لاح في الافق مطب كروي لفريق الكرة كمطب الكرة الافريقية
التي سيلعبها الفريق بعد اقل من اسبوع من الان امام كابو سكورب الانغولي
فحديث الرجل عن الذهاب بهذه الصورة المتكررة بات مملا لحد لا يوصف لانه
يرسل دوما اشارات تصب في جانب واحد وهو صرف نظر الجميع بشكل متعمد عن
سخونة الاجواء التي حتما سيلاقيها الفريق في المباراة القادمة التي كان
من المفترض ان يوليها رئيس النادي جل اهتمامه بدلا من اللجؤ دوما لكرت
الرحيل والحديث عنه بهذه الشاكلة المتكررة.
*رئيس نادي المريخ لاينكر احد حجم اسهاماته فهي علي العين والراس لكن
هنالك جوانب كان علي الوالي المراعاة لها خصوصا ان الفريق يمر بمرحلة
صعبة تحدثنا كثيرا عن انها تحتاج لتكاتف من الجميع، ورئيس النادي تحديدا
يجب ان يمثل رأس الرمح في هذا التكاتف، وهذا الواقع كان يحتم عليه النزول
لخندق لاعيبيه والمقاتلة معهم بذات الضراوة المرتقب ان يقاتل بها لاعبو
المريخ في لواندا امام خصم متربص بالفرقة الحمراء ولايخفي تطلعاته
لإسقاطها والعبور عبرها للدور القادم، ونسأل هنا ما الذي جد تحديدا في
امر استقالة رئيس النادي ومجلسه حتي يخرج الرجل مذكرا بها الجميع، الم
يكن من المفروض ان يلتفت رئيس النادي ومجلسه لمباراة الفريق المصيرية،
والتي يمثل عبور الفريق لها اولوية تتطغي علي كل الاحداث التي يلوي عنقها
دوما رئيس النادي بحديثه المكرر عن الرحيل.
*الم يكن من الاجدي التفرغ الكامل لهذا اللقاء وبحث كل الوسائل التي يمكن
ان تعين الفريق ولاعيبيه خصوصا النواحي المعنوية لنجوم الفريق التي يسهم
فيها مثل هذا الحديث المحبط بالسلب لا بالايجاب الذي كان من المفترض ان
يسعي رئيس النادي لتوفيره في هذا الوقت الهام والعصيب.
*ماذا فعل الوالي ومجلسه كي يحظي المريخ بتحكيم عادل ونزيه لاتهدر عبره
مكتسبات المريخ المهدد بذلك عبر تحكيم ظل الاعلام المريخي يتحدث عن تربصه
بالمريخ لاكثر من عشرة ايام، ومالذي فعله الرجل ومجلسه في امر المتسيب
الكبير تراوري الذي ضرب كل الارقام القياسية في التسيب واخر ارقامه التي
ظل يحرزها ويحطمها لوحده في الفوضي عندما اتي مساء يوم مباراة هلال
كادوقلي مطالبا بإشراكه وكأن هذا النادي احد اندية الحواري لينتفض
غارزيتو في وجهه بعد ان مل من تكرار غياب عقاب مجلس المريخ للمالي
المستهتر.
استبعاد غارزيتو للمالي تراوري من السفر مع الفريق للواندا حفظ شيئا من
ماء وجه الادارة المهدر بفضل اكلشيهيات ابن بامكو واعتبره اتي عادلا بعد
ان مارس تراوري كل أشكال السرمحة والتلاعب بمعاني الاحترافية التي باتت
مع المالي في وجود المجلس الحالي لا قيمة لها ولن تكون لها قيمة طالما ان
سياسات المجلس بهذه الشاكلة المشينة في حق المريخ وجمهوره.
وهج اخير:
*يثبت رئيس نادي المريخ كل يوم ان المعارضة المريخية علي حق فهي ظلت
تتحدث علي الدوام عنما يمكن ان يقدم عليه الرجل من خطوات خصوصا فيما
يتعلق بمبدأ الاستقالة التي باتت ورقة بالية في يد رئيس النادي لكنه لم
يكف يوما من التلويح بها.
*المريخ تنتظره مباراة غاية في الصعوبة ونجد ان بعضهم يتباكي علي
الاستقالة وهذا وضع للأمانة بات يصنعه رئيس المريخ عمدا في الفترة
الاخيرة ولا ادري الي متي سيستمر هذا الوضع المأذوم.
*لماذا لم يفكر رئيس النادي في ان يقود بعثة فريقه في اخطر مباراة لها
ولماذا يكرر حديثه عن الاستقالة قبل المباريات الحساسة التي دايما
مايخوضها المريخ بمبدأ نكون او لا نكون فهذه الاسئلة تبقي مشروعة طالما
ان رئيس النادي يفضل مثل هذه الاوقات غير الملائمة ليحدثنا كذلك عن
الرحيل الذي يعلمه القاصي والداني من اهل المريخ ومنهم من سلم به كحقيقة
ستحدث عاجلا او اجلا لكن الذي لن يهضمه اهل المريخ في هذه المرحلة
المفصلية علي مستوي التنافس الافريقي هو التعامل مع نتائج الفريق ووضعها
كأداة لقياس استمرارية الرئيس ومجلسه من عدمها وللاسف هذا عين مايحدث
الان من الادارة المريخية تجاه نتائج فريقها الذي بات يشكل مفترق طرق
لذهاب المجلس او بقائه.
*اللقاء امام الانغولي صعب ونتمني ان يكون المجلس قد اتلفت لوضع التحكيم
الافريقي في زحمة استقالاته المعادة دوما.
*كل الاعلام المريخي تناول خطورة موقف التحكيم وحتي مدرب الفريق لم يخفي
تخوفه من سؤ التحكيم الافريقي خصوصا ان رئيس كابو سكورب يشتهر بالبلطجة
واستمالة الحكام الافارقة السيئون اصلا لصالح فريقه.
*مجلس المريخ يسمع ويري وننتظر ردة فعله تجاه وضعية حكام القارة السمراء.
*الحديث عن الاستقالة في هذا التوقيت يمثل هروب صريح من مجلس كان من
المفترض ان يوفر افضل الاجواء لفريقه لا ان يعكرها عمدا بهذه الاسطوانة
المشروخة والمكررة حد الملل.
*ذهاب الوالي لن يمثل صدمة جديدة للوسط المريخي بقدرما ما قد يمثل تعثر
الفريق لا قدر الله امام خصمه في انغولا الصدمة التي حتما ستجب بداخلها
اي صدمات اخري خصوصا ان تسبب الحكم الناميبي المغمور في ذلك بتحيزه لصاحب
الارض وهذا الواقع المخيف نتمني ان لايحدث للمريخ في اللقاء القادم ونجدد
الحديث مرة اخري علي ضرورة بحث امر التحكيم الناميبي من قبل مجلس المريخ
المتهم بإهمال هذا الجانب الي الان.
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*مشكور ابو البنات  الله يديك العافيه  
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*هلال الجبال قدم تجربة مفيدة للمريخ

صيحة 
موسي مصطفي 
هلال الجبال قدم تجربة مفيدة للمريخ قبل سفره اليوم الى العاصة لواندا واستطاع أن يصل لشباك المريخ اكثر من مرة ويكشف عيوبه لكن اللاعب أمير كمال صحح كل وضعيات الدفاع و منع شباك فريقه من الاهتزاز .
المريخ أستفاد فنياً من المباراة بعد الاطمئنان على جاهزية عددٍ من اللاعبين الذين سيدفع بهم في مباراة الإياب أمام سكورب الانجولي .
عبده جابر واصل رحلة التألق وقدم مباراة العمر في مواجهة أمس الاول و أكد أنه فعلاً يستحق التواجد مع الاساسيين .
عبده أصبح النجم الاول في المريخ و هو بلا شك دعامة و إضافة حقيقية لهجوم المريخ .
مدرب المريخ أكد فائدة الفريق من مباراة هلال الجبال وقال انها كشفت له جوانب سيعمل على علاجها وانه قام بتجهيز كل اللاعبين الذين سيرافقون الأحمر للعاصمة لواندا.
تصريحات الفرنسي نتمنى أن تكون واقعية وأن تنعكس على المريخ في مباراة جولة الاياب.
غارزيتو واقعي و تأكيده على انه ذاهب لخطف بطاقة التأهل من لواندا يؤكد أنه سيفعلها .
متفرقات 
متوكل احمد على فتح النيران على التحالف وقال إن ما يطلقونه من تصريحات ممجوجة ولكنه لم يخبرنا عن التصريحات التي ظل يطلقها هو باكتساح الانتخابات والجمعيات الحمراء التي اكدت التجارب انها جمعيات فاشلة .
متوكل مفروض على المجلس ولو لا جمال الوالي لم بق يوماً في المريخ !!
متوكل لا يملك القدرة المالية ولا الأدارية ولا العضوية التي يمكن أن تدفع به لمجالس المريخ .
بذهاب الوالي لن يستطيع متوكل حتى دخول اللجان المساعدة دعك من عضوية المجلس .
تصريحات متوكل التي اكد فيها انهم حضروا للجمعية بالرديف تقليل من شأن عمومية المريخ والتي كشفت قدرات عضوية متوكل 
جماهير المريخ قالت كلمتها في تراوري وطالبته الارتقاء لمستوي المسؤولية أو الرحيل.
جماهير تعرف قدر اللاعبين و تكرم من يجزل العطاء و العرق داخل المستطيل الأخضر .
بمثلما ينال تراوري مالاً من المريخ عليه أن يعرف إن للمال مقابل وهو العرق و الانتصارات .
مستوي المالي في المباريات الاخيرة يؤكد إن أيام تراوري (كملت) في المريخ و إنه سيرحل .
*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*مشكوور أبو البنات ..يعطيك العافيه
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أصداء

محمد عبده إسماعيل - لاهاي – هولندا
[email protected]
ملاحظات على بث ونقل مباريات الدوري الممتاز بالفضائية السودانية والنيلين
والإذاعة السودانية
ظروف الغربة أجبرتنا على متابعة مباريات الدوري الممتاز على القنوات الرياضية الناقلة وقبلها كانت الفضائية السودانية هي الناقل الأوحد لمباريات الدوري الممتاز والآن انضمت بعض القنوات الجديدة ومنها النيلين – التابعة للفضائية السودانية – وهناك النيلين الجديدة أو النيلين 2 التي لم تظهر لدينا حتى اللحظة ضمن باقات العربسات المتواجدة في (أوروبا) للأسف الشديد رغم الإعلان عنها دائماً ضمن الشريط الإعلاني سواء للنيلين أو الفضائية وكذلك قناة السودان دراما لم يفتح الله علينا بمشاهدتها في أوروبا الغربية وذلك لضعف الترددات التي عليها القناتين (10810) ... وكذلك نتابع البرنامج الشهير وصاحب أعلا رصيد استماع من خلال الإذاعة السودانية (هنا أمدرمان) والمحببة للقلب انا ذهبنا (برنامج عالم الرياضة) بقيادة الربان الماهر استاذنا الكبير (عبدالرحمن عبدالرسول) وفرقته الماسية التي تقدم لنا يومياً وجبات دسمة من الأخبار والتحليلات والأخبار الرياضية من جميع ربوع الوطن الغالي من خلال الأقمار الاصطناعية المرافقة للفضائية السودانية أو من خلال البث المباشر من خلال موقع الإذاعة السودانية بالأنترنت والتي اختفت خلال الشهور الأخيرة من النت ، وقد حال أوقات الدوام بالنسبة لنا في عدم متابعة برنامج عالم الرياضة من خلال النت لتوقفها ولكن تظل المتابعة من خلال عطلة نهاية الأسبوع (السبت والأحد) هي الدائمة لنا ... وكنا نكون أكثر سعادة عندما توقف بث نقل مباريات الدوري الممتاز للخلاف الذي حصل بين الاتحاد السوداني والأندية والفضائية السودانية مما حرمنا من متابعة بث المباريات فكان اتجاهنا للمنقذ (عبدالرحمن عبدالرسول) وزملائه الكرام في نقل وبث مباريات الدوري الممتاز على البرنامج العام للإذاعة السودانية ، ولكن في الفترة الأخيرة اتجهت الإذاعة على نقل المباريات من خلال بعض إذاعات الأف إم FM الموجهة مثل إذاعة الرياضة والشباب والبيت السوداني وغيرهم من الإذاعات التي لا نستطيع الاستماع إليها من خلال الانترنت أو من خلال الفضائية السودانية حيث توجد ضمن باقة الفضائية السودانية فقط إذاعة البرنامج العام والقرآن الكريم فقط ... أردت من هذه المقدمة أن أتقدم بالشكر الجزيل للأخوة في الإذاعة السودانية (البرنامج العام) وخاصة عالم الرياضة والربان عبدالرحمن عبدالرسول والتيم العامل ... وكذلك للإخوة في النيلين الرياضية وفي الاستديو التحليلي للمباريات والمشاركين فيها ولكم اللوم والعتاب لبعض الأخوة المعلقين الذين يعلقون على المباريات وكذلك لبعض المخرجين والفنيين الذي يقومون بنقل هذه المباريات رغم علمي التام بالمعاناة الحقيقية التي يعانون منها في الحصول على بعض المعلومات عن اللاعبين المشاركين في المباراة أو طاقم التحكيم وأكرر أن بعض هؤلاء المعلقين يكون في واد والمباراة في واد آخر ويصاحب التعليق أخطاء كثيرة في أسماء اللاعبين الا لفرق القمة فقط وكذلك عند التبديل لا نستطيع رؤية الحكم الرابع وهو يرفع لافته التغيير التي بها أرقام اللاعب المستبدل واللاعب البديل وحتي انه لا تكون هناك كتابة اسم اللاعب المستبدل واسم اللاعب البديل وآخرها مباراة المريخ العاصمي والهلال كادوقلي عندما قام الهلال كادوقلي بأجراء تبديل احد اللاعبين وكان اللاعب البديل يحمل الرقم (7) ولم نشاهد عملية التبديل وفجآ ظهر اللاعب رقم (7) في الملعب ولم يقم معلق المباراة بالتنويه عن هذا التبديل ولم يقم المخرج كذلك بتسليط الضوء على عملية التبديل والكثير والكثير ومنها كذلك ذكر أسماء بعض اللاعبين في مباريات سابقة لم يكونوا مشاركين بأنهم مشاركين في الملعب بينما هم في الأصل ضمن كنبة اللاعبين الاحتياط ... وحتي محرزي الأهداف يكون هناك كثير من الشك فيمن سجل الهدف فيعلن المعلق بأن اللاعب فلان هو من سجل الهدف وتجد أغلب الصحف الرياضية اليوم التالي تكتب من خلال مراسليها في ملعب المباراة بأن مسجل ومحرز الهدف هو اللاعب (علان) وتأتي كل صحيفة باسم يختلف وخاصة اللاعبين الغير سودانيين فمنهم من يكتب أن مسجل الهدف هو فيكتور وثاني يقول أنه صامويل وبينما المعلق يقول أنه جوزيف ..... فمن ياتري هو الصحيح ... والسؤال الذي يفرض نفسه هنا لما لا يقوم مراقب أو حكم المباراة أو سكرتارية الاتحاد المحلي الذي تقام على ملعبه المباراة لماذا لا تقم بتسليم الإعلاميين كشفاً يحتوي حكام المباريات أو لاعبي الفرقتين الأساسيين والاحتياط قبل المباراة وبعد المباراة يضاف إلي ذلك أحداث المباراة كالإنذارات وحالات الطرد إن وجدت واللاعبين الذين سجلوا الأهداف من واقع تقرير حكم المباراة حتي تخرج صحفنا الرياضية والسياسية متوحدة في نقل أحداث المباريات كما يجري في كل بقاع العالم البعيد والقريب (السعودية مثالاً) .... وحتي لا يكون هناك نشاذً بين أجهزة الاعلام المرئية والمسموعة والمقروءة وحتي تكون الاحصائيات عندنا صحيحة ومسجلة ومعروفة للجميع ، ولنا عودة بالتفصيل بمشيئة الله .....
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed saif
					

مشكور ابو البنات  الله يديك العافيه  



تسلم يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد حسين سيد عثمان
					

مشكوور أبو البنات ..يعطيك العافيه



تسلم يا حبيب
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*ﻣـــﻔــــﻜـــــــــــﺮﺓ ﺍﻟـــﻴــــــــــــــــﻮﻡ :
 ؛________________________
 ◄ < ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ :10
 • ﻣﺮﻳﺦ ﻛﻮﺳﺘﻲ ) -- : -- ( ﺃﻫﻠﻲ ﻣﺪﻧﻲ
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 17:00 .. ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻠﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔ 1
 • ﻫﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ ) -- : -- ( ﺍﻟﻨﺴﻮﺭ
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 17:00 .. ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻠﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔ 2
 • ﺃﻫﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ) -- : -- ( ﺍﻟﻤﻴﺮﻏﻨﻲ
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 20:00 .. ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻠﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔ 1
 ..................................................  ..........
 ◄ < ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻹﻳﻄﺎﻟﻲ ) B ( - ﺍﻷﺳﺒﻮﻉ :34
 • ﺗﺮﻧﺎﻧﺎ ) -- : -- ( ﺑﺎﺭﻱ
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 18:30 .. ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : beIN SPORTS 3 HD
 • ﺑﻴﺴﻜﺎﺭﺍ ) -- : -- ( ﺑﺮﻳﺸﻴﺎ
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 18:30 .. ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : beIN SPORTS 6 HD
 ............................................. ...............
 >◄ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻻﻣﺎﺭﺍﺗﻲ - ﺍﻷﺳﺒﻮﻉ :21
 • ﺍﻟﻈﻔﺮﺓ ) -- : -- ( ﺍﻟﻨﺼﺮ
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 17:00 .. ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : ﺍﺑﻮﻇﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔ 1
 • ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ ) -- : -- ( ﺍﻹﻣﺎﺭﺍﺕ
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 19:30 .. ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : ﺍﺑﻮﻇﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔ 2
 • ﺍﻟﻌﻴﻦ ) -- : -- ( ﺍﻷﻫﻠﻲ
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 19:30 .. ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : ﺍﺑﻮﻇﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔ 1
 "ﺟﻤﻴـــﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺒـــﺎﺭﻳـــﺎﺕ ﺑﺘــــﻮﻗﻴــﺖ ﺍﻟﺴـــﻮﺩﺍﻥ ) ﺟﺮﻳﻨﺘﺶ
 "(3 +
 # Toti
 ✔ ◄ ﻧـﺘـﺎﺋـــــــــﺝ ﻣـﺒـﺎﺭﻳـــــــﺎﺕ ﺍﻻﻣــــــــــﺲ :
 ◄ < ﻛﺄﺱ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﺒﺮﺗﺎﺩﻭﺭﻳﺲ - ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺎﺕ :
 • ﻛﻮﺭﻳﻨﺜﻴﺎﻧﺰ - ﺍﻟﺒﺮﺍﺯﻳﻞ ) 0 : 4 ( ﺩﺍﻧﻮﺑﻴﻮ - ﺃﻭﺭﻭﺟﻮﺍﻱ
 ..................................................  ..........
 ◄ < ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻹﻳﻄﺎﻟﻲ ) B ( - ﺍﻷﺳﺒﻮﻉ :34
 • ﻛﺎﺭﺑﻲ ) 0 : 3 ( ﺑﻮﻟﻮﻧﻴﺎ
 ..................................................  ..........
 ◄ < ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻹﻧﺠﻠﻴﺰﻱ ) 2 ( - ﺍﻷﺳﺒﻮﻉ :40
 • ﻛﻮﻓﻨﺘﺮﻱ ﺳﻴﺘﻲ ) 1 : 0 ( ﻟﻴﺘﻮﻥ
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*المريخ السوداني | أخبار | كورة سودانية ::
 المريخ يتدرب بجدية بلواندا وضفر يؤكد جاهزية للمشاركة أمام كابوسكورب  أدى المريخ مرانه الأول بلواندا مساء اليوم على ملعب نادي بترواتلتيكو  الانغولي استعداداً لمواجهة كابوسكورب يوم السبت في إياب الدور الأول من  دوري أبطال افريقيا، وكانت بعثة المريخ وصلت ظهراً الى لواندا وفضّل المريخ  أداء مرانه الأول مباشرة وعدم الراحة حيث شارك في المران كل اللاعبين  الذين رافقوا البعثة وظهروا في لياقة بدنية عالية وبرز بصورة لافتة المدافع  احمد عبد الله ضفر الذي أكد تعافيه من الاصابة التي لحقت به مؤخراً معلناً  جاهزيته للمشاركة مع الفريق في مباراة كابوسكورب يوم السبت المقبل  المصيرية والمساهمة مع زملائه في تحقيق الفوز والعودة ببطاقة التأهل  للسودان.


*

----------


## الدلميت

*غارزيتو واقعي 
و تأكيده على انه ذاهب لخطف بطاقة التأهل
 من لواندا يؤكد أنه سيفعلها


يا رب انصر المريخ في لواندا
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية اليوم الخميس 2 أبريل :: ® صحيفة الزعيم 
 المريخ يصل لواندا ورئيس البعثة يؤكد التأهل 
 ملعب بترو اتلتيكو يستضيف التدريب الأول .. ضفر يشارك ورمضان يتماثل للشفاء 
 تصريحات مثيرة للفرنسي.. أجواء رائعة بأنغولا.. طاقم التحكيم الناميبي يصل عصر اليوم 
 الفرقة الحمراء تتدرب بلواندا 
 ضفر يتجاوز الإصابة والشاذلي يؤكد شفاء رمضان
 ® صحيفة الصدى 
 بعثة المريخ تصل لواندا بسلام وتحظى بإستقبال رائع من إدارة كابوسكورب 
 غارزيتو يفاجئ اللاعبين بمران لساعتين بعد أربع ساعات فقط من وصول البعثة 
 بعثة الهلال تغادر إلى مالاوي فجرا .. وعناق حار بين وانغا ولاعبي بترو اتلتيكو الانغولي 
 تأجيل مباراة منتخبنا الأولمبي 
 ثلاث مباريات في الدوري الممتاز اليوم 
 لا وقت للراحة .. غارزيتو يخضع فريقه لتدريب عنيف لاعبين بعد أربع ساعات فقط من وصول البعثة 
 ضفر يشارك بجدية ورمضان عجب يكتفي بتمارين الجري حول الملعب 
 غارزيتو يرفض الأسلوب الدفاعي الصارم ويلعب بتوازن
 ® صحيفة الزاوية 
 كابوسكورب يستعين بالبرتغالي مورينهو لهزيمة المريخ 
 المريخ يصل رواندا ويتدرب.. وجماهير بترو أتلتيكو تساند المريخ بسبب وانغا 
 الكوكي يختار 20 محاربا لموقعة الرصاصات والبعثة تغادر فجرا لملاوي
 الأهلي شندي يصل الكونغو ويتدرب..  الصحافة الغانية تصف حكمنا الدولي بالخبير 
 صحفي انغولي ممثل بلادي قادر على تسجيل ثلاثة أهداف
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*ﻋـﻨـﺎﻭﻳــــﻦ ﺍﻟـﺼـﺤـــﻒ ﺍﻟـﻌـﺎﻟـﻤـﻴــــﺓ
 ﻭﺍﻟـﻌـﺮﺑـــﻴــــﺔ :

 • ﺁﺧﺮ ﺿﺤﺎﻳﺎ ﻓﻴﺮﻭﺱ ﺍﻟﻔﻴﻔﺎ : ﺑﻴﺒﻲ ﻳﻐﻴﺐ ﻋﻦ ﺭﻳﺎﻝ ﻣﺪﺭﻳﺪ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ
 ﺍﻹﺻﺎﺑﺔ
 • ﺩﻳﻔﻴﺪ ﺍﻻﺑﺎ ﻳﻐﻴﺐ ﻋﻦ ﺑﺎﻳﺮﻥ ﻣﻴﻮﻧﻴﺦ ﻟﻔﺘﺮﺓ ﻃﻮﻳﻠﺔ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﺍﻻﺻﺎﺑﺔ
 • ﺳﺘﻴﺮﻟﻴﻨﺞ ﻳﻔﺎﻭﺽ ﻟﻴﻔﺮﺑﻮﻝ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ ﺗﻤﺪﻳﺪ ﻋﻘﺪﻩ ﻧﻬﺎﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ
 ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻟﻲ
 • ﺗﺸﻴﻠﺴﻲ ﻳﺴﻌﻰ ﻟﻠﺘﻌﺎﻗﺪ ﻣﻊ ﻧﺠﻢ ﺃﺭﺳﻨﺎﻝ ﺛﻴﻮ ﻭﺍﻟﻜﻮﺕ
 • ﻳﻮﻓﺎ ﻳﺒﺪﺃ ﺇﺟﺮﺍﺀﺍﺕ ﺗﺄﺩﻳﺒﻴﺔ ﺑﺤﻖ ﺟﻮﺭﺟﻴﺎ ﺑﻌﺪﻣﺎ ﺍﻗﺘﺤﻤﺖ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺠﻌﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ
 • ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﺸﻴﻮﺥ ﺍﻷﻣﻴﺮﻛﻲ ﻳﻄﺎﻟﺐ ﺑﺎﻟﻔﻴﻔﺎ ﺑﺴﺤﺐ ﻛﺎﺱ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ ﻣﻦ
 ﺭﻭﺳﻴﺎ
 • ﻫﻮﻣﻴﻠﺲ ﻳﻔﻨﺪ ﺷﺎﺋﻌﺎﺕ ﻗﺒﻮﻟﻪ ﻋﺮﺿﺎ ﻟﻠﻌﺐ ﻣﻊ ﻣﺎﻧﺸﺴﺘﺮ ﻳﻮﻧﺎﻳﺘﺪ
 • ﺍﻧﺘﺮ ﻣﻴﻼﻥ ﻳﻜﺴﺮ ﺧﺰﺍﺋﻨﻪ ﻟﻀﻢ ﻳﺎﻳﺎ ﺗﻮﺭﻳﻪ ﻧﺠﻢ ﻣﺎﻧﺸﺴﺘﺮ ﺳﻴﺘﻲ
 • ﺭﺳﻤﻴﺎ .. ﻓﻴﺮﺩﺭ ﺑﺮﻳﻤﻦ ﻳﺒﻴﻊ ﺳﻴﻠﻜﻪ ﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺩﺭﺟﺔ ﺛﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﺍﻻﻟﻤﺎﻧﻲ
 • ﺑﻴﺪﺭﻭ ﻳﺆﻛﺪ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺋﻌﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺃﺛﻴﺮﺕ ﺣﻮﻝ ﺭﺣﻴﻠﻪ ﻋﻦ ﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﺔ
 ﺗﺒﺪﻭ ﻣﻨﻄﻘﻴﺔ
 • ﺭﻳﺒﻴﺮﻱ ﻳﻄﺎﻟﺐ ﺑﺎﻳﺮﻥ ﺑﻔﺘﺢ ﺧﺰﺍﺋﻨﻪ ﻟﻀﻢ ﻣﺤﺒﻮﺏ ﻣﻮﺭﻳﻨﻴﻮ
 • ﺍﺗﻠﺘﻴﻜﻮ ﻳﺨﻔﺾ ﺳﻌﺮ ﺗﺬﺍﻛﺮ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺗﻪ ﺿﺪ ﺭﻳﺎﻝ ﻣﺪﺭﻳﺪ ﻓﻲ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ
 ﺍﻷﺑﻄﺎﻝ
 • ﻳﻮﻳﻔﺎ ﻭﻓﻴﻔﺒﺮﻭ ﻳﺘﺨﺬﺍﻥ ﺍﺟﺮﺍﺀ ﻗﺎﻧﻮﻧﻴﺎ ﺿﺪ ﻣﻠﻜﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻟﺚ
 • ﻣﻮﺭﻳﻨﻴﻮ ﻳﺘﻘﺎﺿﻰ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺟﻤﻴﻊ ﻣﺪﺭﺑﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻻﻟﻤﺎﻧﻲ
 • ﺍﻟﺒﺮﺍﺯﻳﻠﻲ ﻟﻮﻛﺎﺱ ﺳﻴﻠﻔﺎ ﻻﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﻝ ﻳﻠﻤﺢ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺇﻣﻜﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﺍﻧﺘﻘﺎﻟﻪ
 ﻟﺒﻮﺭﺗﻮ
 • ﺗﺸﻴﻠﺴﻲ ﻳﺠﺪﺩ ﻣﻔﺎﻭﺿﺎﺗﻪ ﻟﻀﻢ ﻛﻮﺳﺘﺎ ﻻﻋﺐ ﺷﺎﺧﺘﺎﺭ ﺍﻻﻭﻛﺮﺍﻧﻲ
 • ﺭﺳﻤﻴﺎ .. ﺑﺮﻭﺳﻴﺎ ﻣﻮﻧﺸﻨﺠﻼﺩﺑﺎﺥ ﻳﻤﺪﺩ ﻋﻘﺪ ﻫﻴﺮﻣﺎﻥ ﺣﺘﻰ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ
 2019
 • ﺩﺍﻧﻴﻠﻮ ﻳﻨﻀﻢ ﻟﻘﺎﺋﻤﺔ ﺍﻏﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺼﻔﻘﺎﺕ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺎﺭﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﺗﻐﺎﻟﻴﺔ
 • ﺑﻴﻜﻴﻪ ﻳﺤﻀﺮ ﺍﻟﻨﺴﺨﺔ 10 ﻣﻦ ﻛﺘﺎﺏ ﺭﻭﺍﻳﺎﺕ ﺗﻀﺎﻣﻨﻴﺔ ﻣﻦ
 ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﺔ
 • ﺑﻴﻜﻴﻪ ﻳﺘﻮﻗﻊ ﻣﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻣﻴﺴﻲ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺳﻴﻠﺘﺎ ﻓﻴﻐﻮ ﺑﺮﻏﻢ ﺍﻻﺻﺎﺑﺔ
 • ﻣﺴﺆﻭﻝ : ﻛﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﺍﻻﻳﻄﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻻ ﺗﻌﺘﻤﺪ ﺍﻵﻥ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻛﺒﺎﺭ ﺭﺟﺎﻝ
 ﺍﻷﻋﻤﺎﻝ
 • ﻧﻴﺪﻓﻴﺪ : ﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﺔ ﻭﺑﺎﻳﺮﻥ ﻣﻴﻮﻧﻴﺦ ﻫﻤﺎ ﺍﻻﻗﻮﻯ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻭﺭﻭﺑﺎ ﺣﺎﻟﻴﺎ
 • ﺍﻟﺒﻠﺠﻴﻜﻲ ﻫﺎﺯﺍﺭﺩ ﻧﺠﻢ ﺗﺸﻴﻠﺴﻲ ﻳﻌﺘﺮﻑ : ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻹﻧﺠﻠﻴﺰﻱ
 ﺃﺭﻫﻘﻨﻲ
 • ﺳﺘﻴﺮﻟﻴﻨﺞ : ﻟﻴﻔﺮﺑﻮﻝ ﺳﻴﺘﺄﺛﺮ ﺳﻠﺒﻴﺎ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﺳﻮﺍﺭﻳﺰ ﻭﺟﻴﺮﺍﺭﺩ
 • ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺳﺎﻣﺒﺪﻭﺭﻳﺎ ﻳﻄﺎﻟﺐ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺑﺘﺴﺠﻴﻞ ﻫﺪﻓﻴﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺷﺒﺎﻙ
 ﻓﻴﻮﺭﻧﺘﻴﻨﺎ
 • ﺗﻮﺗﻨﻬﺎﻡ ﻳﺰﻳﻞ ﺍﺧﺮ ﻋﻘﺒﺔ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺧﻄﺔ ﺗﻄﻮﻳﺮ ﻣﻠﻌﺒﻪ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ
 • ﺍﻟﺼﺤﺎﻓﺔ ﺍﻹﺳﺒﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﺗﻨﺪﺩ ﺑﻀﻌﻒ ﺃﺩﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻻﺳﺒﺎﻧﻲ
 • ﺳﻴﻤﻴﻮﻧﻲ ﻳﻮﺍﺻﻞ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﺍﺗﻠﺘﻴﻜﻮ ﻣﺪﺭﻳﺪ ﺍﺳﺘﻌﺪﺍﺩﺍ ﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ
 ﺍﻟﻠﻴﺠﺎ
 • ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺑﺎﻟﻴﺮﻣﻮ : ﺩﻳﺒﺎﻻ ﻳﻨﺎﻝ ﺍﻫﺘﻤﺎﻣﺎ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺍ ﻣﻦ ﻳﻮﻓﻨﺘﻮﺱ ﻭﺍﺭﺳﻨﺎﻝ
 • ﺟﻮﻣﻴﺰ : ﺳﺄﺑﻘﻰ ﻣﻊ ﻓﻴﻮﺭﻳﻨﺘﻨﻴﺎ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻟﻮ ﺗﻠﻘﻴﺖ ﻋﺮﺿﺎ ﻣﻦ
 ﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﺔ
 • ﻣﺎﺯﻳﻤﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻧﻐﻮﻟﻲ ﻳﻔﺎﻭﺽ ﺍﻟﺒﻠﺠﻴﻜﻲ ﺍﻳﻤﺎﻳﻴﻞ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺷﺒﻴﺒﺔ
 ﺍﻟﻘﻴﺮﻭﺍﻥ
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*ﻟﻤﻦ ﺗﻘﺮﻉ ﺍﻻﺟﺮﺍﺱ؟ //ﺣﺴﻦ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺣﻤﺪ
 ﺍﻧﻬﻢ ﻳﺼﺮﻭﻥ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻏﺘﻴﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺎﺩ ﺍﻻﺻﻴﻠﺔ !!
 '-----------------------------------------------------------------------
 @ ﺿﺤﻜﺖ .. ﻟﻴﺲ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﺍﺷﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺑﻠﻴﺔ ﺗﺜﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻀﺤﻚ .. ﻭﻫﺬﺍ ﻣﺎ ﻳﺤﺪﺙ
 ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻨﺬ ﺍﻥ ﻧﻜﺐ ﺑﻨﻮﻋﻴﺔ ﻛﺘﺎﺏ ﻻ ﺻﻠﺔ ﻟﻬﻢ ﺑﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﻭﻻ ﻧﻮﺍﻣﻴﺲ
 ﺍﻻﻧﺘﻤﺎﺀ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ..ﻭﻻ ﻣﻨﻬﺠﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺐ .. ﺍﻭ ﺍﻟﻨﻘﺪ ﻭﻋﻠﻮﻡ ﺍﻻﺧﺒﺎﺭ ..
 @ ﺍﻟﻴﺲ ﻛﺎﺭﺛﺔ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺼﺒﺢ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﺎﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻲ ﻣﻌﻮﻝ ﻫﺪﻡ ﺩﺍﺋﻢ ﻟﻔﺮﻳﻘﻪ ..
 ﺍﻟﻴﺲ ﻣﺄﺳﺎﺓ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﻴﺎﺭ ﺍﻻﻭﺣﺪ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﻌﺘﻤﺪﻩ ﺍﻋﻼﻡ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ
 ( ﺍﻟﻤﺰﺍﺝ ﺍﻭ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻠﻄﺎﻑ ﺍﻟﺸﺨﺼﻲ) ..؟
 @ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻱ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻛﺘﺒﺖ ﻏﺎﻟﺒﻴﺔ ﺍﻻﻋﻤﺪﺓ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻐﻄﻴﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﺻﺒﺎﺡ
 ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﺎﺀ .. ﻣﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻫﻼﻝ ﻛﺎﺩﻗﻠﻲ .. ﺍﻡ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﺧﺮﻱ ﺷﺎﻫﺪﻫﺎ ﻛﺘﺎﺑﻨﺎ
 ﺍﻻﺟﻼﺀ ﻟﻮﺣﺪﻫﻢ ؟؟
 @ ﺗﺎﺑﻌﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺬﻛﻮﺭﺓ ﺑﻜﻞ ﺗﻔﺎﺻﻴﻠﻬﺎ ..ﻭﻋﺎﻳﺸﻨﺎﻫﺎ ﻓﻲ ﻛﻞ ﺛﻮﺍﻧﻴﻬﺎ
 ..ﻭﺟﻴﺌﻨﺎ ﻟﻨﻘﺮﺃ ﺧﺰﻋﺒﻼﺕ ﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﻻ ﺭﺍﺑﻂ ﺑﻴﻨﻬﺎ ﻭﺑﻴﻦ ﻣﺎ ﺗﺤﻘﻖ ﺍﻭ ﺣﺪﺙ
 ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ !!..
 @ ﻟﻌﺐ ﺍﻭﻻﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻧﻤﻮﺫﺟﻴﺔ ..ﺍﻗﺮﺏ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﻜﻤﺎﻝ ﺑﻘﻴﺎﺳﺎﺕ
 ﻣﺪﺍﺭﺱ ﻛﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ..ﻭﺑﺎﻻﺭﻗﺎﻡ ..ﻭﻫﻲ ﺍﻓﻀﻞ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
 ﺍﻻﺧﻴﺮﺓ..
 @ ﺳﻴﻄﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻻﻟﻌﺎﺏ .. ﻭﻓﺮﺽ ﺳﻄﻮﺗﻪ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﺭﺽ ﺍﻟﻤﻴﺪﺍﻥ
 ﻻﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ 87ﺩﻗﻴﻘﺔ ﻣﻦ ﻋﻤﺮ ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺎﺀ ..ﻭﺍﺣﺮﺯ ﺍﺭﺑﻌﺔ ﺍﻫﺪﺍﻑ ﺍﻟﻐﻲ
 ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻢ ﺍﺣﺪﻫﺎ ﺩﻭﻥ ﻣﺒﺮﺭ ﻭﺍﻫﺪﺭ ﺭﻛﻠﺔ ﺟﺰﺍﺀ - ﻛﺎﻟﻌﺎﺩﺓ- ..
 @ ﻗﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺸﻮﻁ ﺍﻻﻭﻝ 34ﻃﻠﻌﺔ ..ﻭ 31ﺍﺧﺮﻱ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺸﻮﻁ
 ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ .. ﻭﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺍﻧﺢ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺻﻨﻌﻬﺎ ﻟﻬﺰ ﺷﺒﺎﻙ ﻛﺎﺩﻗﻠﻲ 17..ﺳﺎﻧﺤﺔ ..
 @ ﻭﺑﺎﻟﻤﻘﺎﺑﻞ .. ﻣﻨﻊ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﺧﺼﻤﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺗﻤﺮﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ
 ﺗﻤﺮﻳﺮﺗﻴﻦ ﺍﻻ ﻣﺮﺓ ﻭﺍﺣﺪﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺸﻮﻁ ﺍﻻﻭﻝ ..ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﺘﻌﺮﺽ ﻣﺮﻣﻲ
 ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺳﺎﻟﻢ ﻻﻱ ﺗﻬﺪﻳﺪ ﺟﺪﻱ ..
 @ ﻛﻞ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺭﻏﻢ ﺭﺩﺍﺀﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻜﻴﻢ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺟﺎﺀ ﻟﻴﺆﺩﻱ ﺩﻭﺭﺍ ﻣﺤﺪﺩﺍ ..ﺍﻣﺎ ﺍﻥ
 ﻳﺴﺎﻋﺪ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﺫﺍ ﺗﺄﺧﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻨﺘﻴﺠﺔ .. ﻣﺴﺘﻐﻼ ﻏﺒﺎﺀ ﻭﺗﻌﺠﻞ
 ﻭﺟﻬﻞ ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﺩﻋﻴﺎﺀ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﻤﺎﺀ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﺳﻴﺒﺪﺃﻭﻥ ﺑﺸﺘﻢ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ
 ﻭﺗﻮﺗﻴﺮﻫﻢ ﻭﺗﺸﺘﻴﺖ ﺫﻫﻦ ﻭﺛﺒﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ .. ﺍﻭ ﺑﺎﻟﻌﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﺴﻤﺎﺡ ﺑﺘﺼﻔﻴﺔ
 ﺍﻟﻨﺠﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﺎﺭ ﻻﺑﻌﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ .. ﺍﻇﻨﻜﻢ ﻻﺣﻈﺘﻢ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻀﺮﺏ ﻛﺎﻥ
 ﻣﺮﻛﺰﺍ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﻭﻓﻴﻴﺮﺍ ﻭﺍﻳﻤﻦ ﺳﻌﻴﺪ .. ﺑﻴﻨﻤﺎ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺨﺎﺷﻦ ﻣﺼﻌﺐ
 ﻣﻄﻠﻘﺎ ..
 @ ﻗﺪﻡ ﻧﺠﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻋﻄﺎﺀﺍ ﻳﺴﺘﺤﻖ ﺍﻻﻋﺠﺎﺏ ..ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻘﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﻫﻼﻝ
 ﻛﺎﺩﻗﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺟﺎﺀ ﻭﻓﻲ ﻣﺨﻴﻠﺘﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺣﻘﻘﻪ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ
 ﺑﺎﻟﺮﺩﻛﺎﺳﻞ ..ﻭﻫﻮ ﻳﻤﻨﻲ ﻧﻔﺴﻪ ﺑﺎﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺑﺤﺴﺐ ﻧﺘﺎﺋﺞ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ
 ﺍﻻﺧﻴﺮﺓ.. ﻭﻟﻜﻨﻪ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺨﺮﺝ ﺍﻻ ﺏ 3ﺩﻗﺎﺋﻖ ﻣﺘﻘﻄﻌﺔ ﻣﻦ ﻛﻞ ﺯﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺎﺀ ..
 @ ﻛﻨﺖ ﺍﻛﺪﺕ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻫﻨﺎ .. ﻭﻛﻠﻜﻢ ﻗﺮﺃﺗﻢ ﺫﻟﻚ .. ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
 ﻳﻘﺘﺮﺏ ﺍﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻛﻞ ﻭﻗﺖ ﻣﻀﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺻﻨﺎﻋﺔ ﻓﺮﻗﺔ ﺿﺎﺭﻳﺔ
 ﻭﻣﻬﺎﺑﺔ .. ﻭﺣﺪﺩﺕ ﺍﻻﻧﺴﺠﺎﻡ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻔﺎﻫﻢ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻇﻬﺮ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﻲ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﺎﺭ
 ﻓﻴﻴﺮﺍ .. ﺍﻳﻤﻦ ﻭﺟﺎﻳﺴﻮﻥ ..ﻭﻗﻠﺖ ﺍﻛﺘﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺤﻠﻢ ﻳﻨﺘﻈﺮ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺘﻘﺎﺭﺏ ﻫﺆﻻﺀ
 ﻣﻊ ﺛﻨﺎﺋﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻮﺳﻂ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﺎﺟﻢ ..ﺍﻭﻛﺮﺍ ﻭﻛﻮﻓﻲ ﻣﺜﻼ ..
 @ ﻭﺑﺎﻟﻔﻌﻞ ﺗﺎﺑﻌﺘﻢ ﺍﻻﺩﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﺎﺭﻱ ﻭﺍﻟﺨﻄﻄﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺬﻫﻞ ﻟﻔﻴﻴﺮﺍ ..ﻭﺍﻳﻤﻦ
 ..ﻭﺟﺎﻳﺴﻮﻥ .. ﺍﺫ ﻧﺠﺢ ﻣﺜﻠﺚ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺳﺘﺮﺯ ﺍﻟﺬﻫﺒﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺗﻘﺪﻳﻢ ﺗﺴﻌﻴﻦ ﺩﻗﻴﻘﺔ
 ﻛﺎﻣﻠﺔ ﺩﻭﻥ ﺍﻱ ﺧﻄﺄ ..ﺗﺎﻛﺘﻴﻜﻲ ﺍﻭ ﺗﻜﻨﻴﻜﻲ ..ﺑﺎﻻﺿﺎﻑﺓ ﻟﺤﻤﻠﻬﻢ ﺩﻭﺭ
 ﺍﻟﻘﻴﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻔﻌﻠﻴﺔ ﺩﺍﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺑﺎﻟﻐﺔ ﺍﻟﺼﻌﻮﺑﺔ ﺑﺤﺴﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﺁﺧﺮ
 ﻧﺘﺎﺋﺞ ﻭﺍﻟﺠﻮ ﺍﻟﻐﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺗﺼﻨﻌﻪ ﺍﻟﻜﺘﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺒﻠﻬﺎﺀ ﺍﻻﻧﻄﺒﺎﻋﻴﺔ ﻭﺑﻌﺾ
 ﺍﻟﺴﺬﺝ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﻠﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺩﻋﻴﺎﺀ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﻤﺎﺀ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ..
 @ ﻟﻜﻦ ﺍﻓﻀﻞ ﻣﺎ ﻗﺪﻣﺘﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ .. ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺧﻄﻮﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﻳﻘﻮﺩ
 ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺑﻬﺪﺅ .. ﺍﻟﻬﺪﻑ ﺍﻻﻭﻝ ﺟﺎﺀ ﻟﻴﺠﻤﺪ ﺩﻭﺭ ﺣﻜﺎﻡ ﺻﺎﻟﺢ ﻭﺍﻟﻄﺮﻳﻔﻲ
 ﺑﺎﻛﺮﺍ.. ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﻧﺘﺎﺝ ﻓﻮﺍﺭﻕ ﺍﻟﻔﻜﺮ ﻭﺍﻻﺣﺘﺮﺍﻓﻴﺔ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻜﻴﻨﻲ ﺍﻟﺬﻛﻲ ﻭﺍﻧﻐﺎ
 ﻭﻏﻴﺮﻩ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﻧﺎﻧﻴﻴﻦ ﺑﻘﻴﺎﺩﺓ ﺩﻟﻮﻋﺔ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ .. ﻭﺍﻧﻐﺎ ﺍﺧﺬ ﻛﻞ
 ﺩﻓﺎﻋﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ .. ﻭﺧﺪﻋﻨﺎ ﻛﻠﻨﺎ ﻭﻣﺮﺭ ( ﻛﺮﻭﺱ ﻟﻮﺏ) ﻓﺬﺓ ﻟﻌﺒﺪﻭ .. ﻫﺎﻙ
 ﻗﻮﻭﻝ .. ﻭﺷﺎﺭﻙ ﺍﻟﻜﻴﻨﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻬﺪﻑ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﺑﻨﻌﺲ ﺍﻟﻨﺴﺒﺔ .. ﻭﻧﺠﺢ ﻓﻲ
 ﺍﻟﻬﺮﺏ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻬﺪﻳﺪ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻱ ﻋﺪﺓ ﻣﺮﺍﺕ ..ﻟﻜﻨﻪ ﻋﺎﻧﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻧﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﺻﻨﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﻠﻌﺐ
 ﻭﺷﺮﻳﻜﻪ ﻋﺒﺪﻭ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺍ.. ﺍﻳﻀﺎ ﻏﻴﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻌﻜﺴﻴﺎﺕ ﺗﻤﺎﻣﺎ ..
 @ ﻻ ﺍﺩﺭﻱ ﻣﺎ ﻫﻲ ﻣﺼﻠﺤﺔ ﻣﺮﻳﺨﻲ ﻓﻲ ﻫﺰ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ..؟؟ ﻫﻞ
 ﻫﻮ ﺍﻻﺻﺮﺍﺭ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻧﺘﺼﺎﺭ ﺷﺨﺼﻲ ﻟﺮﺃﻱ .. ﺍﻡ ﺭﺑﻂ ﺑﻴﻦ ﻋﻮﺍﻃﻒ
 ﻭﻣﺼﺎﻟﺢ ..ﻟﻬﺬﺍ ﺍﻻﻣﺮ ﺳﻨﻌﻮﺩ ﺑﺤﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ..
 @ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﻗﺎﻝ ﺳﻠﻚ ﻟﻲ ﺍﻥ ﻭﺍﻧﻐﺎ ﺗﻌﺠﻞ ﻭﻟﻮ ﺗﺮﻙ ﺍﻟﺒﻨﺎﻟﺘﻲ ﻟﻤﺼﻌﺐ
 ﻻﺣﺮﺯﻫﺎ .. ﻗﻠﺖ ﻟﻪ ﻭﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻣﺎ ﺑﺠﻴﺒﺎ .. ﻻ ﻣﺼﻌﺐ ﻭﻻ ﻏﻴﺮﻩ ..ﻭﺍﻣﺲ
 ﺍﻻﻭﻝ ﺛﺒﺖ ﻟﺼﺪﻳﻘﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﺰﻳﺰ ﺍﺑﻮﺍﺳﻼﻡ ﺻﺤﺔ ﻭﺩﻗﺔ ﻗﺴﻤﻲ .. ﻭﻟﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺪ
 @ ﻓﻤﺎ ﻳﺤﺪﺙ ﻟﻨﺠﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻴﺲ ﺍﺳﺘﻬﺘﺎﺭﺍ ﻭﻻ ﻏﺮﻭﺭﺍ ﻭﻻ ﻓﻘﺮﺍ ﻣﻬﺎﺭﻳﺎ
 ﻭﻻ ﻓﻮﺿﻲ ﺗﺪﻫﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﺎﻗﺔ .. ﻭﺭﻛﻼﺕ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺀ ﻻ ﺗﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﻟﺠﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻭ ﻭﻻﺀ ﺍﻭ
 ﻣﻬﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﻻﺗﻴﻨﻴﺔ .. ﺣﺘﻲ ﻣﺼﻌﺐ ﻣﻤﻜﻦ ﻳﺤﺮﺯ ﻣﻨﻬﺎ .. ﻟﻜﻦ..
 @ ﻣﻦ ﻫﻢ ﺁﺧﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺗﻢ ﺗﻮﻇﻴﻔﻬﻢ ﻟﻠﻌﻤﻞ ﺑﺎﻻﺳﺘﺎﺩ .. ﻭﻣﻦ ﺍﻳﻦ ﺟﺎﺀﻭﺍ
 ..ﻭﻣﺎ ﺻﻠﺘﻬﻢ ﺑﺎﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻌﺪﻭ .. ﻭﻫﻞ ﻟﻬﻢ ﺍﻱ ﺗﻮﺍﺻﻞ ﺍﻭ ﺗﺨﺎﺑﺮ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ
 ﻛﺎﻧﻮﺍ ﻳﻌﻤﻠﻮﻥ ﻣﻌﻬﻢ ﺳﺎﺑﻘﺎ .. ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻻﺳﺌﻠﺔ ﻧﺮﻓﻌﻬﺎ ﻟﻼﺥ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺲ .
 ﻭﻧﺎﺋﺒﻪ ﻣﺒﺎﺷﺮﺓ ﺍﺭﺟﻮ ﺍﻥ ﺗﺠﺪ ﺍﻻﻫﺘﻤﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺪﺣﻲ ﻳﻨﺎﺳﺒﻬﺎ ...
 (ﻣﻠﺤﻮﻇﺔ :ﺑﺸﻬﺎﺩﺓ ﺳﻠﻚ ﻟﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﺁﻥ ﺩﻭﺭﻩ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺄﻣﻴﻦ ﻧﺠﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ
 ﻛﻞ ﻣﻌﺎﺭﻛﻬﻢ ﺍﻻﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ .. )
 ﺁﺧﺮ ﺍﻻﺟﺮﺍﺱ؟
 -------------------------------
 ﺟﺎﺑﺖ ﻟﻴﻬﺎ (ﺭﻓﻴﻘﺔ )
 ..........................................
 @ ﻛﺮﻩ ﺍﻻﺥ ﺫﻛﻲ ﻋﺒﺎﺱ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺠﻌﻠﻪ ﻳﺮﻣﻴﻪ ﺑﺎﻱ ﺳﻼﺡ ﻣﺘﺎﺡ ﺍﻣﺎﻣﻪ ..
 ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺼﺎﺭﻭﺥ ﻭﺣﺘﻲ ﺍﻟﺤﺬﺍﺀ .. ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻢ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺆﺫﻳﻪ ..
 @ ﺫﻛﻲ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺠﺪ ﻓﻲ ﻳﺪﻳﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﺫﻳﺘﺎﻥ ﻭﻻ ﺗﺤﺖ ﺳﻴﻄﺮﺗﻪ ﺍﻻ ﺍﻟﺮﺩﻳﻒ
 ..ﻭﻗﺬﻓﻪ ﺑﺎﻭﻝ ﻣﺎ ﻟﺪﻳﻪ ..ﺗﺤﻜﻴﻢ ﻧﺴﺎﺋﻲ .. ﻧﺴﻮﺍﻥ ﻋﺪﻳﻴﻴﻴﻴﻞ ..ﺍﻗﺼﺪ
 ﻋﺪﻳﻴﻴﻴﻴﻼﺕ ﻛﺪﺍ ..
 @ ﻭﺍﺿﺢ ﺟﺪﺍ ﺍﻥ ﺫﻛﻲ ﻭﺻﺪﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻳﻔﻲ ﻭﻣﻦ ﻭﺭﺍﺋﻬﻢ ..ﻳﻌﻴﺸﻮﻥ ﻭﻫﻤﺎ
 ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺍ ﻭﻣﻀﻠﻼ ﻭﺧﻄﻴﺮﺍ ﺟﺪﺍ .. ﺍﺫ ﻳﺮﺍﻫﻨﻮﻥ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺿﻌﻒ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻣﻮﺍﺕ
 ﺭﺩﺓ ﻓﻌﻠﻪ ..
 @ ﻣﺴﺎﻛﻴﻦ ﻫﺆﻻﺀ .. ﻟﻢ ﻳﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻃﺎﺭﻕ ﺍﻟﻄﺎﻫﺮ ﺍﻭ ﻣﺘﻮﻛﻞ ..ﻫﻤﺎ
 ﻟﻨﻔﺴﻴﻬﻤﺎ ﻻ ﻳﻤﻠﻜﺎﻥ ﺿﺮﺍ ﻭﻻ ﻧﻔﻌﺎ .. ﻓﻤﻨﺬ ﺳﻘﻄﺔ ﻋﺰﺍﻡ ..ﺗﺠﺎﻭﺯ ﻓﺮﺳﺎﻥ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻻﺻﻞ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻮﺟﻮﻩ ﻭﺍﻻﺳﻤﺎﺀ ...
 @ ﺍﺣﺪﺛﻚ ﻳﺎ ﺫﻛﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﻄﺮﻳﻔﻲ ..ﻋﻦ ﻣﺮﻳﺨﻨﺎ ﻧﺤﻦ .. ﺍﻫﻞ ﺍﻟﻮﺟﻌﺔ
 ..ﻭﻟﻴﺲ ﻣﺮﻳﺨﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﻴﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻮﻣﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻓﻮﻋﺔ .. ﻣﺮﻳﺨﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﻗﻊ
 ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺟﻤﻌﻮﺍ ﺳﺘﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻔﺎ ﻟﻜﻞ ﻣﻌﺮﻛﺔ ﺑﻜﻞ ﺳﻬﻮﻟﺔ ..
 @ ﺍﻗﻮﻟﻬﺎ ﻟﻚ ..ﻭﻟﻤﻦ ﻳﻮﺯﻙ .. ﺍﻳﺎ ﻛﺎﻥ .. ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻥ ﺗﺘﺨﺬ ﺍﻱ ﻗﺮﺍﺭ ﻳﻨﻘﺺ
 ﻣﻦ ﻗﺪﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻭ ﻳﻌﻠﻲ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻫﻼﻟﻚ ﺗﺬﻛﺮﻧﺎ ﻧﺤﻦ .. ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﻟﻦ ﻧﺴﻤﺢ
 ﻻﻱ ﺟﻬﺔ ﺑﻈﻠﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ..
 @ ﺷﻮﻑ ﻟﻤﺎ ﺗﺠﺊ ﺗﺠﺮﺏ ﻟﻴﻚ ﻣﺮﺃﺓ ﺗﺤﻜﻢ ﺟﺮﺑﻬﺎ ﻓﻲ ﻫﻼﻟﻚ .. ﺍﻟﻨﺎﻃﻘﺔ
 ﺩﺍﻳﺮﺓ ﻟﻴﻬﺎ ﺭﻓﻴﻔﺔ . ﺑﻌﺪ ﺩﺍﻙ ﺍﺳﺘﺸﻴﺮﻧﺎ ..
 @ ﻓﻘﺪ ﺗﺠﺎﻭﺯ ﺛﻮﺍﺭ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﺯﻣﺎﻥ ﺗﺤﻔﺮ ﺍﻧﺖ ﻭﺷﻤﺲ ﻭﺻﺎﻟﺢ ﻭﺍﻟﻄﺮﻳﻔﻲ
 ﻭﺣﻜﺎﻡ ﺍﻻﻓﺴﺎﺩ ..ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ..
 @ ﻭﻟﻮ ﺩﺍﻳﺮﻳﻦ ﺗﻌﺮﻓﻮﺍ ﺟﺮﺑﻮﺍ ﺗﺎﻧﻲ
 @ﻭ ... ﺍﻻ ﻫﻞ ﺑﻠﻐﺖ ﺍﻟﻠﻬﻢ ﻓﺎﺷﻬﺪ.
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*الان وانغا وصله خبر وفاة شقيقته  في نيروبي
 .
 ورغم ذلك اصر علي السفر مع المريخ
 .
 يستحق الاحترام هذا الاعب
 .
 .
 شتان ما بين وانغا وتراوري





*

----------


## عز الدين

*ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻒ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺎﺳﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺼﺎﺩﺭﺓ ﺻﺒﺎﺡ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
 ﺍﻟﺨﻤﻴﺲ
 ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ 02-4-2015ﻡ
 ﺍﻻﻧﺘﺒﺎﻫﺔ :
 - ﺍﻟﺒﺸﻴﺮ ﻟﻠﺴﻌﻮﺩﻳﺔ : ﺍﻟﺸﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﺑﻜﺎﻣﻠﻪ ﻳﻘﻒ
 ﺧﻠﻔﻜﻢ
 - ﺍﻏﺘﻴﺎﻝ ﻣﻨﺴﻖ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻃﺔ ﺍﻟﺸﻌﺒﻴﺔ ﺑﺸﻤﺎﻝ ﺩﺍﺭﻓﻮﺭ
 - ﻣﺼﺮﻉ 7 ﺍﺷﺨﺎﺹ ﺑﺎﻻﻧﻘﺎﺫ ﺍﻟﻐﺮﺑﻲ ﺍﺛﺮ ﺍﺣﺘﺮﺍﻕ 7
 ﺗﻨﺎﻛﺮ ﻭﻗﻮﺩ
 - ﺑﺪﺀ ﻋﻤﻠﻴﺎﺕ ﺍﺟﻼﺀ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﻴﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻴﻤﻦ
 - ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺲ ﻟﻠﺪﺍﺭﻓﻮﺭﻳﻴﻦ .. )ﺍﻱ ﺯﻭﻝ ﻳﻔﺘﻦ ﺍﺿﺮﺑﻮﻫﻮ
 ﻋﻠﻰ ﺭﺍﺳﻮ (
 - ﺗﻌﻠﻴﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﺘﻘﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻀﻴﺮﻱ ﺑﺎﺩﻳﺲ ﺍﺑﺎﺑﺎ
 - ﺍﻟﻤﻔﻮﺿﻴﺔ : ﻻ ﺗﺎﺟﻴﻞ ﻟﻼﻧﺘﺨﺎﺑﺎﺕ
 - ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻃﺔ ﺗﻤﻨﻊ ﻗﻴﺎﻡ ﻧﺪﻭﺓ ﻟﻼﺻﻼﺡ ﺍﻵﻥ ﺑﺒﺮﻱ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﺓ
 ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻴﺔ
 ﺍﻟﺮﺃﻱ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ :
 - ﺍﻭﺑﺎﻣﺎ : ﺍﻟﺠﻨﻮﺏ ﺑﺮﺋﺎﺳﺔ ﺳﻠﻔﺎﻛﻴﺮ ﻳﻬﺪﺩ ﺍﻻﻣﻦ
 ﺍﻟﻘﻮﻣﻲ ﺍﻻﻣﺮﻳﻜﻲ
 - ﺍﻣﺒﻴﻜﻲ ﻳﻌﻠﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﺗﻤﺮ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻀﻴﺮﻱ ﺣﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﺤﻮﺍﺭ
 ﺑﺎﺩﻳﺲ
 - ﻗﻴﺎﺩﻱ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﺑﺤﺰﺏ ﺍﻻﻣﺔ ﻳﺘﻔﺮﻍ ﻟﻠﻌﻤﻞ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺹ
 ﻭﻳﻬﺎﺟﺮ ﻟﻠﺴﻌﻮﺩﻳﺔ
 - ﻣﺼﺮ ﺗﻮﻗﻒ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﻣﻞ ﺑﺎﻟﺠﻮﺍﺯ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻳﻢ ﻓﻲ
 ﻣﺎﻳﻮ
 - ﺍﻟﺒﺸﻴﺮ : ﺍﻟﺸﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﻛﻠﻪ ﻳﻘﻒ ﺧﻠﻒ
 ﺍﻟﺴﻌﻮﺩﻳﺔ ﻭﻳﺆﻳﺪ )ﻋﺎﺻﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﺰﻡ (
 - ﺍﻟﺼﺤﺔ ﺗﻄﻠﺐ ﺍﺳﺘﺜﻨﺎﺀ ﻣﻌﺪﺍﺕ ﻃﺒﻴﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺤﻈﺮ
 ﺍﻻﻣﺮﻳﻜﻲ
 - ﺑﺎﺳﺎﻥ ﻳﻄﺎﻟﺐ ﺑﺘﺠﺴﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﺠﻮﺓ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﻣﻌﺎﺕ
 ﻭﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﻔﻴﺬﻱ
 - 90.7 % ﻧﺴﺒﺔ ﺍﻟﻨﺠﺎﺡ ﻓﻲ ﺍﺳﺎﺱ ﻛﺴﻼ
 - ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻮﻣﺔ : ﺍﻛﺘﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺗﻴﺒﺎﺕ ﻟﻨﻘﻞ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﻴﻦ ﻣﻦ
 ﺍﻟﻴﻤﻦ
 ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ :
 - ﺍﻟﺒﺸﻴﺮ : ﺍﻟﺸﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﻛﻠﻪ ﺧﻠﻒ ﺍﻟﺴﻌﻮﺩﻳﺔ
 ﻓﻲ )ﻋﺎﺻﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﺰﻡ (
 - ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻫﺮﺓ ﺗﻮﻗﻒ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﻣﻞ ﺑﺎﻟﺠﻮﺍﺯ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻳﻢ
 ﺍﻋﺘﺒﺎﺭﺍً ﻣﻦ ﻣﺎﻳﻮ
 - ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺎﺭﻑ : ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻻﺭ ﺳﻴﺸﻬﺪ ﻣﺰﻳﺪﺍً ﻣﻦ
 ﺍﻻﻧﺨﻔﺎﺽ
 - ﻏﻨﺪﻭﺭ : ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ﻳﺮﻏﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺣﺴﻢ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﺨﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﻣﻦ
 ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺍﻻﻭﻝ
 - ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻮﻣﺔ ﺗﻄﺎﻟﺐ ﺑﺮﻓﻊ ﺍﻟﺤﻈﺮ ﺍﻻﻣﺮﻳﻜﻲ ﻋﻦ
 ﺍﻻﺟﻬﺰﺓ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻴﺔ
 - ﺍﻣﺒﻴﻜﻲ ﻳﻌﻠﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﺘﻘﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺨﺤﻀﻴﺮﻱ ﻭﻳﻌﻘﺪ
 ﺍﺟﺘﻤﺎﻋﺎً ﺗﺸﺎﻭﺭﻳﺎً ﺑﻐﻴﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ
 ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﻟﻲ :
 - ﺍﻟﺒﺸﻴﺮ : ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ ﺟﺎﻫﺰﻭﻥ ﻟﻠﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻓﻲ )ﻋﺎﺻﻔﺔ
 ﺍﻟﺤﺰﻡ (
 - ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻻﺭ ﻳﻮﺍﺻﻞ ﺭﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻬﺒﻮﻁ ﻭﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺎﺭﻑ
 ﻳﺘﻮﻗﻊ ﻣﺰﻳﺪﺍً ﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﻧﺨﻔﺎﺽ
 - ﺳﺎﺋﺤﻮﻥ : ) ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ( ﻭﺍﻓﻖ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺩﺭﺓ .. ﺣﺮﻛﺔ
 ﺍﻟﻌﺪﻝ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﻭﺍﺓ ﺗﻌﻠﻦ ﺍﺳﺘﻌﺪﺍﺩﻫﺎ ﻻﻃﻼﻕ ﺳﺮﺍﺡ
 ﺍﻻﺳﺮﻱ
 - ﻣﺼﺮ ﺗﻮﻗﻒ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﻣﻞ ﺑﺎﻟﺠﻮﺍﺯ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻳﻢ ﻓﻲ
 ﻣﺎﻳﻮ
 ﺍﻟﺘﻴﺎﺭ :
 - ﺍﻧﻔﺠﺎﺭ ﻧﺎﻗﻠﺔ ﻭﻗﻮﺩ ﻳﻘﺘﻞ ﻭﻳﺼﻴﺐ ﻋﺸﺮﺍﺕ
 ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﻃﻨﻴﻦ
 - ﺗﺪﻧﻲ ﻧﺘﻴﺠﺔ ﺍﻻﺳﺎﺱ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻘﻀﺎﺭﻑ ﻭﺍﺭﺗﻔﺎﻋﻬﺎ
 ﺑﻜﺴﻼ
 - ﺍﻧﻬﻴﺎﺭ ﺍﺗﻔﺎﻕ ﺍﻟﺼﻠﺢ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺮﺯﻳﻘﺎﺕ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻌﺎﻟﻴﺎ
 - ﺍﻳﺮ : ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ ﺟﺎﻫﺰﻭﻥ ﻟﻠﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻓﻲ ) ﻋﺎﺻﻔﺔ
 ﺍﻟﺤﺰﻡ (
 - ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺎﺭﻑ : ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻻﺭ ﺳﻴﺸﻬﺪ ﻣﺰﻳﺪﺍً ﻣﻦ
 ﺍﻻﻧﺨﻔﺎﺽ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻬﺮ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺎﺳﻲ :
 - ﺍﻧﻬﻴﺎﺭ ﻣﺴﺘﻤﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﺳﻌﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻨﻘﺪ ﺍﻻﺟﻨﺒﻲ ﻭﺍﻧﺴﺤﺎﺏ
 ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻟﺘﺠﺎﺭ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﻕ
 - )ﻫﺎﺷﻢ ﺻﺪﻳﻖ ( ﻳﺮﻓﻊ ﺩﻋﻮﻯ ﻗﻀﺎﺋﻴﺔ ﺿﺪ ﻫﻴﺌﺔ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺮﺡ ﺑﺎﻟﺸﺎﺭﻗﺔ ﻭﻳﻄﺎﻟﺐ ﺑﻤﻠﻴﻮﻥ ﺩﺭﻫﻢ
 - ﺩﻋﺎ ﺍﻟﻘﺒﺎﺋﻞ : )ﺍﺩﻋﻮﻛﻢ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻄﺮﺩﻭﺍ ﺍﻟﺸﻴﻄﺎﻥ ﻭﻣﺎ
 ﻳﻔﺮﻕ ﺑﻴﻨﻜﻢ ( .. ﺍﻟﺒﺸﻴﺮ : ﻓﻲ ﺯﺍﻟﻨﺠﻲ ﻋﻬﺪﻧﺎ ﺍﻥ ﻧﻜﻤﻞ
 ﺍﻟﺴﻼﻡ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﻔﺎﻭﺿﺎﺕ ﻭﺑﺎﻟﺘﻲ ﻫﻲ ﺍﺣﺴﻦ
 - ﺑﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻕ ﺍﻟﺸﻌﺒﻴﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﻌﺮﻭﺽ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﻗﺼﺔ ..
 ﺍﻟﺠﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﺠﻴﺮﻳﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺗﺤﺘﻔﻲ ﺑﻔﻮﺯ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻠﻢ
 ) ﺍﻟﺒﺨﺎﺭﻱ ( ﺑﺎﻟﺮﺋﺎﺳﺔ
 - ﺍﻣﺒﻴﻜﻲ .. ﻳﻌﻘﺪ ﺑـ )ﺍﺩﻳﺲ ( ﺍﻻﺟﺘﻤﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻀﻴﺮﻱ ﻣﻊ
 ﺍﻟﺠﺒﻬﺔ ﺍﻟﺜﻮﺭﻳﺔ ﻭﺣﺰﺏ ﺍﻻﻣﺔ
 ﺍﻻﻫﺮﺍﻡ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ :
 - ﺍﻵﻟﻴﺔ ﺗﻌﺮﺏ ﻋﻦ ﺧﻴﺒﺔ ﺍﻣﻠﻬﺎ ﻟﻐﻴﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻮﻣﺔ ﻣﻦ
 ﻣﺆﺗﻤﺮ ﺍﺩﻳﺲ
 - ﺍﻟﺴﻔﺎﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻳﺔ ﺗﻮﻗﻒ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﻣﻞ ﺑﺎﻟﺠﻮﺍﺯ ﺍﻻﺧﻀﺮ
 ﻣﺎﻳﻮ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻞ
 - ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺭﺟﻴﺔ : ﺗﻢ ﺣﺼﺮ ﻭﺗﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﻛﻠﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﻴﻦ
 ﻻﺟﻼﺋﻬﻢ
 ﺁﺧﺮ ﻟﺤﻈﺔ :
 - ﺗﻮﻗﻴﻒ ﻣﺴﺆﻭﻟﻴﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺠﺎﻭﺯﺍﺕ ﺗﻌﺪﻳﻦ ﺑﺎﻟﺸﻤﺎﻟﻴﺔ
 - ﺍﻟﺒﺸﻴﺮ : )ﺍﻱ ﺯﻭﻝ ﻳﺨﺶ ﺑﻔﺘﻨﺔ ﺍﺿﺮﺑﻮﺍ ﻓﻲ ﺭﺍﺳﻮ (
 - ﺗﻌﻠﻴﻖ ﺍﻟﺤﻮﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻀﻴﺮﻱ ﺑﺄﺩﻳﺲ
 - ﻣﻨﺎﻫﺞ ﻣﺼﺮﻳﺔ ﺟﺪﻳﺪﺓ ﺗﻘﺮ ﺑﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﺔ ﺣﻼﻳﺐ
 - ﻣﺸﺎﺭ ﻳﻘﺮﺭ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﺤﻲ ﻋﻦ ﻗﻴﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺎﺭﺿﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﻨﻮﺑﻴﺔ
 ﺍﻟﺼﻴﺤﺔ :
 - ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻻﺭ ﻳﻮﺍﺻﻞ ﺍﻻﻧﻬﻴﺎﺭ
 - ﺍﻣﺒﻴﻜﻲ ﻳﺄﺳﻒ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻘﺎﻃﻌﺔ ) ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ( ﻟﻠﻤﻠﺘﻘﻲ
 ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻀﻴﺮﻱ
 - ﺍﻟﺒﺸﻴﺮ : ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ ﺟﺎﻫﺰﻭﻥ ﻟﻠﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻓﻲ )ﻋﺎﺻﻔﺔ
 ﺍﻟﺤﺰﻡ (
 - ﺍﻣﺒﻴﻜﻲ ﻳﻌﻘﺪ ﺍﺟﺘﻤﺎﻉ ﺍﺩﻳﺲ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻀﻴﺮﻱ
 ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻌﺎﺭﺿﺔ ﺗﻄﻠﺐ ﻣﺴﺎﺭﺍً ﺟﺪﻳﺪﺍً ﻟﻠﺘﺴﻮﻳﺔ
 - ﺗﻮﻗﻌﺎﺕ ﺑﺎﻧﺨﻔﺎﺽ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻻﺭ ﺍﻟﻰ 7 ﺟﻨﻴﻬﺎﺕ ﺧﻼﻝ
 ﺍﺳﺒﻮﻉ
 - ﺍﻭﺑﺎﻣﺎ : ﺩﻭﻟﺔ ﺟﻨﻮﺏ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﺗﻬﺪﺩ ﺍﻻﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﻣﻲ
 ﺍﻻﻣﺮﻳﻜﻲ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻘﻠﺔ :
 - ﻣﺤﺎﻣﻲ ﺍﻟﺸﻨﺒﻠﻲ ﻳﺘﻨﺎﺯﻝ ﻋﻦ ﺗﻤﺜﻴﻠﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻗﻀﺎﻳﺎﻩ
 ﺿﺪ ) ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻠﻘﺔ (
 - ﻧﺎﺋﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﻴﺮﻏﻨﻲ ﻳﻄﺎﻟﺐ ﺑﺎﻧﺘﺨﺎﺏ ﻗﻴﺎﺩﺓ ﺑﺪﻳﻠﺔ
 - ﺍﻟﺴﻠﻄﺎﺕ ﺗﻤﻨﻊ ﻧﺪﻭﺓ ﻟـ ) ﺍﻻﺻﻼﺡ ﺍﻵﻥ ( ﻓﻲ ﺫﻛﺮﻱ
 ﺍﻧﺘﻔﺎﺿﺔ ﺍﺑﺮﻳﻞ
 - ﺩﺍﻋﻴﺔ ﻳﺤﻤﻞ ﺍﻻﺑﺎﺀ ﻣﺴﺆﻭﻟﻴﺔ ﺍﻧﺤﻼﻝ ﻟﻠﺸﺒﺎﺏ
 - ﻭﺍﺷﻨﻄﻦ ﺗﻄﺎﻟﺐ ﺑﺘﺴﻮﻳﺔ ﺳﺮﻳﻌﺔ ﻟﻠﻨﺰﺍﻉ
 ﺑﺎﻟﻤﻨﻄﻘﺘﻴﻦ
 - ﺍﻟﻌﺪﻝ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﻭﺍﺓ ﺗﺪﻋﻢ ﻣﺒﺎﺩﺭﺓ ﺳﺎﺋﺤﻮﻥ ﻻﻃﻼﻕ
 ﺍﻻﺳﺮﻱ
 - ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺎﺭﻑ : ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻻﺭ ﺳﻴﺸﻬﺪ ﻣﺰﻳﺪﺍً ﻣﻦ
 ﺍﻻﻧﺨﻔﺎﺽ
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الف شكر الغالي ابو البنات
                        	*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*




فحديث الرجل عن الذهاب بهذه الصورة المتكررة بات مملا لحد لا يوصف لانه
يرسل دوما اشارات تصب في جانب واحد وهو صرف نظر الجميع بشكل متعمد عن
سخونة الاجواء التي حتما سيلاقيها الفريق في المباراة القادمة التي كان
من المفترض ان يوليها رئيس النادي جل اهتمامه بدلا من اللجؤ دوما لكرت
الرحيل والحديث عنه بهذه الشاكلة المتكررة.



.. والينا مهتم ومتابع الفريق ويبذل كل جهده لتأهيله وتأهله ويا رييت اللاعبين  يكرموه  بالتأهل ويا ريت يمشوا بعيد ويجيبو العروس الافريقية ويقدموها ليهو هدية وياريت يكرموهو  ويبقى الرئيس الفخري  للنادي ..ويا استاذ زاكي  والينا  ما بكتبو عنه بهذا الاسلوب انت كده ما خليت حاجة لناس رشيد عمر( الحديث عن الاستقالة في هذا التوقيت يمثل هروب صريح )!!!!(لا ان يعكرها عمدا بهذه الاسطوانة
المشروخة والمكررة حد الملل).( الرحيل الذي يعلمه القاصي والداني من اهل المريخ ومنهم من سلم به كحقيقة)؟؟؟؟اسلوبك ده فيهو  عدم احترام .. طيب وقت الداني والقاصي عرف المشكلة شنو انو يقول انا ماشي الليلة وبكرة وبعده وشكلك كده ما عارف جمال الوالي ..وامثالك هم سبب اختيار الوالي الابتعاد علة المريخ في بعض كتابه ..
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					

وعادت نغمة الاستقالة..!!

زاكي الدين الصادق
وهج المنبر
*لا ادري للأمانة متي سيكف رئيس نادي المريخ السيد جمال الوالي عن الحديث
عن ذهابه كلما لاح في الافق مطب كروي لفريق الكرة كمطب الكرة الافريقية
التي سيلعبها الفريق بعد اقل من اسبوع من الان امام كابو سكورب الانغولي
فحديث الرجل عن الذهاب بهذه الصورة المتكررة بات مملا لحد لا يوصف لانه
يرسل دوما اشارات تصب في جانب واحد وهو صرف نظر الجميع بشكل متعمد عن
سخونة الاجواء التي حتما سيلاقيها الفريق في المباراة القادمة التي كان
من المفترض ان يوليها رئيس النادي جل اهتمامه بدلا من اللجؤ دوما لكرت
الرحيل والحديث عنه بهذه الشاكلة المتكررة.
*رئيس نادي المريخ لاينكر احد حجم اسهاماته فهي علي العين والراس لكن
هنالك جوانب كان علي الوالي المراعاة لها خصوصا ان الفريق يمر بمرحلة
صعبة تحدثنا كثيرا عن انها تحتاج لتكاتف من الجميع، ورئيس النادي تحديدا
يجب ان يمثل رأس الرمح في هذا التكاتف، وهذا الواقع كان يحتم عليه النزول
لخندق لاعيبيه والمقاتلة معهم بذات الضراوة المرتقب ان يقاتل بها لاعبو
المريخ في لواندا امام خصم متربص بالفرقة الحمراء ولايخفي تطلعاته
لإسقاطها والعبور عبرها للدور القادم، ونسأل هنا ما الذي جد تحديدا في
امر استقالة رئيس النادي ومجلسه حتي يخرج الرجل مذكرا بها الجميع، الم
يكن من المفروض ان يلتفت رئيس النادي ومجلسه لمباراة الفريق المصيرية،
والتي يمثل عبور الفريق لها اولوية تتطغي علي كل الاحداث التي يلوي عنقها
دوما رئيس النادي بحديثه المكرر عن الرحيل.
*الم يكن من الاجدي التفرغ الكامل لهذا اللقاء وبحث كل الوسائل التي يمكن
ان تعين الفريق ولاعيبيه خصوصا النواحي المعنوية لنجوم الفريق التي يسهم
فيها مثل هذا الحديث المحبط بالسلب لا بالايجاب الذي كان من المفترض ان
يسعي رئيس النادي لتوفيره في هذا الوقت الهام والعصيب.
*ماذا فعل الوالي ومجلسه كي يحظي المريخ بتحكيم عادل ونزيه لاتهدر عبره
مكتسبات المريخ المهدد بذلك عبر تحكيم ظل الاعلام المريخي يتحدث عن تربصه
بالمريخ لاكثر من عشرة ايام، ومالذي فعله الرجل ومجلسه في امر المتسيب
الكبير تراوري الذي ضرب كل الارقام القياسية في التسيب واخر ارقامه التي
ظل يحرزها ويحطمها لوحده في الفوضي عندما اتي مساء يوم مباراة هلال
كادوقلي مطالبا بإشراكه وكأن هذا النادي احد اندية الحواري لينتفض
غارزيتو في وجهه بعد ان مل من تكرار غياب عقاب مجلس المريخ للمالي
المستهتر.
استبعاد غارزيتو للمالي تراوري من السفر مع الفريق للواندا حفظ شيئا من
ماء وجه الادارة المهدر بفضل اكلشيهيات ابن بامكو واعتبره اتي عادلا بعد
ان مارس تراوري كل أشكال السرمحة والتلاعب بمعاني الاحترافية التي باتت
مع المالي في وجود المجلس الحالي لا قيمة لها ولن تكون لها قيمة طالما ان
سياسات المجلس بهذه الشاكلة المشينة في حق المريخ وجمهوره.
وهج اخير:
*يثبت رئيس نادي المريخ كل يوم ان المعارضة المريخية علي حق فهي ظلت
تتحدث علي الدوام عنما يمكن ان يقدم عليه الرجل من خطوات خصوصا فيما
يتعلق بمبدأ الاستقالة التي باتت ورقة بالية في يد رئيس النادي لكنه لم
يكف يوما من التلويح بها.
*المريخ تنتظره مباراة غاية في الصعوبة ونجد ان بعضهم يتباكي علي
الاستقالة وهذا وضع للأمانة بات يصنعه رئيس المريخ عمدا في الفترة
الاخيرة ولا ادري الي متي سيستمر هذا الوضع المأذوم.
*لماذا لم يفكر رئيس النادي في ان يقود بعثة فريقه في اخطر مباراة لها
ولماذا يكرر حديثه عن الاستقالة قبل المباريات الحساسة التي دايما
مايخوضها المريخ بمبدأ نكون او لا نكون فهذه الاسئلة تبقي مشروعة طالما
ان رئيس النادي يفضل مثل هذه الاوقات غير الملائمة ليحدثنا كذلك عن
الرحيل الذي يعلمه القاصي والداني من اهل المريخ ومنهم من سلم به كحقيقة
ستحدث عاجلا او اجلا لكن الذي لن يهضمه اهل المريخ في هذه المرحلة
المفصلية علي مستوي التنافس الافريقي هو التعامل مع نتائج الفريق ووضعها
كأداة لقياس استمرارية الرئيس ومجلسه من عدمها وللاسف هذا عين مايحدث
الان من الادارة المريخية تجاه نتائج فريقها الذي بات يشكل مفترق طرق
لذهاب المجلس او بقائه.
*اللقاء امام الانغولي صعب ونتمني ان يكون المجلس قد اتلفت لوضع التحكيم
الافريقي في زحمة استقالاته المعادة دوما.
*كل الاعلام المريخي تناول خطورة موقف التحكيم وحتي مدرب الفريق لم يخفي
تخوفه من سؤ التحكيم الافريقي خصوصا ان رئيس كابو سكورب يشتهر بالبلطجة
واستمالة الحكام الافارقة السيئون اصلا لصالح فريقه.
*مجلس المريخ يسمع ويري وننتظر ردة فعله تجاه وضعية حكام القارة السمراء.
*الحديث عن الاستقالة في هذا التوقيت يمثل هروب صريح من مجلس كان من
المفترض ان يوفر افضل الاجواء لفريقه لا ان يعكرها عمدا بهذه الاسطوانة
المشروخة والمكررة حد الملل.
*ذهاب الوالي لن يمثل صدمة جديدة للوسط المريخي بقدرما ما قد يمثل تعثر
الفريق لا قدر الله امام خصمه في انغولا الصدمة التي حتما ستجب بداخلها
اي صدمات اخري خصوصا ان تسبب الحكم الناميبي المغمور في ذلك بتحيزه لصاحب
الارض وهذا الواقع المخيف نتمني ان لايحدث للمريخ في اللقاء القادم ونجدد
الحديث مرة اخري علي ضرورة بحث امر التحكيم الناميبي من قبل مجلس المريخ
المتهم بإهمال هذا الجانب الي الان.






الوالي تحدث عن رحيله في شهر مايو قبل أكثر من نصف العام و حديثه الأخير في اجتماع مع مجلس الشورى و لم يكن تصريح للصحف . . . يعني ليس لمطب مباراة كابوسكورب أي دخل . . . أتمنى أن تكون المعارضة على حق و ألا تهرب عندما يحين وقت تقدم الصفوف
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*مباريات اليوم في الممتاز ¤ الاسبوع العاشر :
 هلال الفاشر VS النسور
 مريخ كوستي VS اهلي مدني
 اهلي الخرطوم VS الميرغني كسلا
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عز الدين
					

ﻟﻤﻦ ﺗﻘﺮﻉ ﺍﻻﺟﺮﺍﺱ؟ //ﺣﺴﻦ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺣﻤﺪ
 ﺍﻧﻬﻢ ﻳﺼﺮﻭﻥ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻏﺘﻴﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺎﺩ ﺍﻻﺻﻴﻠﺔ !!
 '-----------------------------------------------------------------------

 @ ﺷﻮﻑ ﻟﻤﺎ ﺗﺠﺊ ﺗﺠﺮﺏ ﻟﻴﻚ ﻣﺮﺃﺓ ﺗﺤﻜﻢ ﺟﺮﺑﻬﺎ ﻓﻲ ﻫﻼﻟﻚ .. ﺍﻟﻨﺎﻃﻘﺔ
 ﺩﺍﻳﺮﺓ ﻟﻴﻬﺎ ﺭﻓﻴﻔﺔ . ﺑﻌﺪ ﺩﺍﻙ ﺍﺳﺘﺸﻴﺮﻧﺎ ..
 @ ﻓﻘﺪ ﺗﺠﺎﻭﺯ ﺛﻮﺍﺭ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﺯﻣﺎﻥ ﺗﺤﻔﺮ ﺍﻧﺖ ﻭﺷﻤﺲ ﻭﺻﺎﻟﺢ ﻭﺍﻟﻄﺮﻳﻔﻲ
 ﻭﺣﻜﺎﻡ ﺍﻻﻓﺴﺎﺩ ..ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ..
 @ ﻭﻟﻮ ﺩﺍﻳﺮﻳﻦ ﺗﻌﺮﻓﻮﺍ ﺟﺮﺑﻮﺍ ﺗﺎﻧﻲ
 @ﻭ ... ﺍﻻ ﻫﻞ ﺑﻠﻐﺖ ﺍﻟﻠﻬﻢ ﻓﺎﺷﻬﺪ.






هكذا نود أن يكون كتاب المريخ . . . لله درك الأسد حسن حمد فقد أوجزت و وفيت و كفيت
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نور الخطيب
					

.. والينا مهتم ومتابع الفريق ويبذل كل جهده لتأهيله وتأهله ويا رييت اللاعبين  يكرموه  بالتأهل ويا ريت يمشوا بعيد ويجيبو العروس الافريقية ويقدموها ليهو هدية وياريت يكرموهو  ويبقى الرئيس الفخري  للنادي ..ويا استاذ زاكي  والينا  ما بكتبو عنه بهذا الاسلوب انت كده ما خليت حاجة لناس رشيد عمر( الحديث عن الاستقالة في هذا التوقيت يمثل هروب صريح )!!!!(لا ان يعكرها عمدا بهذه الاسطوانة
المشروخة والمكررة حد الملل).( الرحيل الذي يعلمه القاصي والداني من اهل المريخ ومنهم من سلم به كحقيقة)؟؟؟؟اسلوبك ده فيهو  عدم احترام .. طيب وقت الداني والقاصي عرف المشكلة شنو انو يقول انا ماشي الليلة وبكرة وبعده وشكلك كده ما عارف جمال الوالي ..وامثالك هم سبب اختيار الوالي الابتعاد علة المريخ في بعض كتابه ..






و هل هم فعلاً كتاب
*

----------


## عز الدين

*ثلاث مباريات مثيرة في الجولة العاشرة من الممتاز الخميس
  تُقام عصر ومساء اليوم الخميس ثلاث مباريات مثيرة ضمن الجولة العاشرة من  مسابقة الدوري الممتاز بكل من الفاشر وكوستي والخرطوم، فعلى ملعب استاد  الفاشر يستقبل الخيالة النسور وكان الخيالة قبلوا الخسارة في الجولة  الماضية أمام هلال الأبيض بهدف فيما حقق النسور فوزاً عريضاً على اهلي  الخرطوم بأربعة اهداف لهدف، ولأصحاب الأرض سبع نقاط، فيما للنسور 14 نقطة،  وبكوستي يستقبل المريخ أهلي مدني، للمريخ عشر نقاط وكان عاد بالنقاط الثلاث  من كسلا بعد فوزه على الميرغني في الجولة الماضي فيما لسيد الأتيام تسع  نقاط وكان تعادل مع الرابطة من دون اهداف في الجولة الماضية وسيشهد ملعب  استاد الخرطوم لقاء الأهلي الجريح بسبع نقاط حيث خسر الأهلي في الجولة  الماضية أمام النسور بأربعة أهداف لهدف فيما للميرغني كسلا أربع نقاط في  المركز الأخير وكان قبل الخسارة على ملعبه أمام مريخ كوستي في الجولة  الماضية.
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*المريخ يتدرب بجدية بلواندا وضفر يؤكد جاهزية للمشاركة أمام كابوسكورب
  أدى المريخ مرانه الأول بلواندا مساء امس على ملعب نادي بترواتلتيكو  الانغولي استعداداً لمواجهة كابوسكورب يوم السبت في إياب الدور الأول من  دوري أبطال افريقيا، وكانت بعثة المريخ وصلت ظهراً الى لواندا وفضّل المريخ  أداء مرانه الأول مباشرة وعدم الراحة حيث شارك في المران كل اللاعبين  الذين رافقوا البعثة وظهروا في لياقة بدنية عالية وبرز بصورة لافتة المدافع  احمد عبد الله ضفر الذي أكد تعافيه من الاصابة التي لحقت به مؤخراً معلناً  جاهزيته للمشاركة مع الفريق في مباراة كابوسكورب يوم السبت المقبل  المصيرية والمساهمة مع زملائه في تحقيق الفوز والعودة ببطاقة التأهل  للسودان.
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*ﻟﻢ ﺗﺠﺪ ﺃﻱ ﻣﻌﺎﻧﺎﺓ ..ﺑﻌﺜﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺗﺼﻞ ﺍﻟﻲ ﻟﻮﺍﻧﺪﺍ ﻭﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺖ ﺗﻘﺎﻡ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻝ 6 ﻣﺴﺎﺀ ﺑﺘﻮﻗﻴﺖ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ
‫
 ﻭﺻﻠﺖ ﻋﻨﺪ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻟﺜﺔ ﻭ ﺍﻟﺮﺑﻊ ﻣﻦ ﻋﺼﺮ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺑﻌﺜﺔ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ
 ﺑﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻠﻌﺎﺻﻤﺔ ﺍﻻﻧﺠﻮﻟﻴﺔ ﻟﻮﺍﻧﺪﺍ ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺇﺳﺘﻘﺒﺎﻟﻬﺎ ﻭﻓﺪ
 ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺪﻣﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺟﺎﻧﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﻘﻴﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﻴﺪ ﺻﺪﻳﻖ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺻﺎﻟﺢ ﻭ ﺣﺎﺗﻢ
 ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﻐﻔﺎﺭ ﻭﺑﺎﻻﺿﺎﻓﺔ ﻟﻨﺎﺋﺐ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﻛﺎﺏ ﺳﻜﻮﺭﺏ ﺍﻻﻧﺠﻮﻟﻲ ﻭﻟﻢ
 ﺗﺠﺪﻱ ﺃﻱ ﻣﻌﺎﻧﺎﺓ ﻛﻤﺎ ﺣﺪﺙ ﻓﻲ ﺗﻨﺰﺍﻧﻴﺎ ﻭﺣﻠﺖ ﺑﻌﺜﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﻔﻨﺪﻕ
 ﺳﻜﺎﻧﻴﺎ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﺒﻌﺪ 2 ﻛﻴﻠﻮ ﻣﻦ ﻣﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻭ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﺴﻊ ﻟـــ
 ( 17 ) ﺍﻟﻒ ﻣﺘﻔﺮﺝ ﻭﺗﺸﻬﺪ ﻟﻮﺍﻧﺪﺍ ﺗﺮﺍﺟﻊ ﻓﻲ ﺩﺭﺟﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﺍﺭﺓ ﻭ
 ﺑﺮﻭﺩﺓ ﻋﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﺟﺪﺍ ﻭﻟﻢ ﺗﺸﻬﺪ ﺍﻱ ﺃﻣﻄﺎﺭ ﻃﻮﺍﻝ ﺍﻷﻳﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻘﺔ ﻭﺗﻘﺮﺭ
 ﺍﻥ ﺗﻠﻌﺐ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺍﻻﻳﺎﻡ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺖ ﻋﻨﺪ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺩﺳﺔ ﺑﺘﻮﻗﻴﺖ
 ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻭﺍﻟﺮﺍﺑﻌﺔ ﺑﺘﻮﻗﻴﺖ ﻟﻮﺍﻧﺪﺍ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلموووووووووووووووووا الثنائي المبدع ابو البنات وعزالدين على الابداعات والروائع الثرة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى


بعثة المريخ تصل لواندا بسلام وتحظى باستقبال رائع من إدارة كابوسكورب
غارزيتو يفاجي اللاعبين بمران لساعتين بعد أربع ساعات فقط من وصول البعثة
بعثة الهلال تغادر إلى مالاوي فجرا ..وعناق حار بين وانغا ولاعبي اتلتيكو الانغولي
بعد 12 ساعة من الطيران والانتظار .. بعثة المريخ تصل لواندا واستقبال جيد من ادارة كابوسكورب
لا وقت للراحة .. غارزيتو يخضع فريقه لتدريب عنيف لساعتين بعد أربع ساعات فقط من وصول البعثة
صفر يشارك بجدية ورمضان عجب يكتفي بتمارين الجري حول الملعب
غارزيتو يرفض الأسلوب الدفاعي الصارم ويلعب بتوازن
عناق حار بين وانغا ولاعبي بترو اتلتيكو
رئيس بعثة المريخ يشيد بالمعاملة الراقية في لواندا
اللجنة العليا لتكريم جمال الوالي تعقد اجتماعها الثاني
فشل اجتماع لجنة الاستئنافات لمناقشة شكوى الامل ضد المدينة
تاجيل مباراة منتخبنا الاولمبي
ثلاث مباريات في الدوري الممتاز اليوم
البعثة الزرقاء تغادر فجرا .. ابعاد نيلسون واتير وعبد الرحمن من رحلة الهلال الى مالاوي
الامطار تهدد الهلال بمالاوي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 
عناوين صحيفة الزعيم


المريخ يصل لواندا و رئيس البعثة يؤكد التأهل
ملعب بترو اتليتكو يستضيف التدريب الاول .. ضفر يشارك و رمضان يتماثل للشفاء
تصريحات مثيرة للفرنسي .. اجواء رائعة بانغولا .. طاقم التحكيم الناميبي يصل عصر اليوم
الاحمر يحل بـ(اسكاينا) .. القرود تحاصر مقر بطل السودان
اجتماع طارئ للبعثة الادارية بالفندق .. اللاعبون بتناولون الغداء و يخلدون للراحة
الفرقة الحمراء تتدرب بلواندا
صفر يتجاوز الإصابة والشاذلي يؤكد شفاء رمضان  

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزاوية


كابوسكورب يستعين بالبرتغالي مورينيو لهزيمة المريخ
المريخ يصل لواندا ويتدرب .. وجماهير بترو اتلتيكو تساند الاحمر بسبب وانغا
الكوكي يختار ( 20 ) محاربآ لموقعة الرصاصات يبعد نيلسون .... والبعثة تغادر فجرآ لملاوي
استقبال خاص لوانغا في تدريب المريخ
اهلي شندي يصل الكنغو ويتدرب 
وجدت استقبالا جيدا وحلت بفندق اسكانيا .. بعثة المريخ تصل لواندا والفريق يتدرب ورمضان يقترب
جماهير بترو تحاصر وانغا .. تساند الاحمر وهمد يشيد بالاجواء
غارزيتو : تدربنا بشكل جيد وعجب خيار مهم بالنسبة لي
اديس ابابا تجمع موانزا بنجوم الزعيم .. وغارزيتو يتبادل القفشات مع لاعبيه
همد يبدا التحضير النفسي .. راجي وعلاء يخططان لموقعة العبور .. والمدينة يستعد لتكرار سيناريو الذهاب
الارهاق سيد الموقف في مطار اديس
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*◄ عــنــاويـــــــــن الـصـحــــــف :

◄ صـحـيـفــــة قــــــــوون :

• ادى مرانه الوداعي صباح امس .. "قوون" رافقته وشيء واحد يقلقه : الكبير غادر فجراً لبلانتير برئاسة اللواء وعضوية (34) فرداً
• النقر بالمطار : ذاهبون لاجل خطف ورقة العبور والمباراة تحصيل حاصل لأننا تأهلنا من الخرطوم
• المدينه تشتعل قبل وصول الهلال : لاعبو الرصاصات يقتحمون نقطة شرطة بلانتير لانقاذ الجماهير !
• كابو سكورب ينصب الشراك للمريخ والاحمر يحتاط باحذية المطر .. وتعديل موعد مباراة منتخبنا الاولمبى ضد جنوب افريقيا
• "قوون" تحكي القصة : لماذا رفضت السلطات الانغولية السماح للزملاء المرافقين لبعثة المريخ بدخول لواندا أمس ؟
• الاسد غادر مع البعثة للكنغو .. الهاشماب : "نخت الرحمن في قلبنا" بنتأهل
• الهلال يتدرب 45 دقيقة ببلانتيري عصر اليوم .. بوتاكو يتعرض لإصابة طفيفة
• وصف مواجهة الرصاصات بالصعبة .. الكوكي : ذاهبون إلى ملاوي من اجل الانتصار

◄> صـحـيـفــــة الاسـيــــــــــــاد :

• (الاسياد) تكشف المثير والخطير من بلانتير : الرصاصات (تـُدبر) المؤامرات .. وهلالنا جاهز لكل الاحتمالات
• الهلال يغادر فجر اليوم لملاوي وتصريحات متفائلة للبعثة الزرقاء
• الكوكي لـ (الاسياد) : اخطط لانطلاقة أمجادي مع الهلال من ليلونقوي
• الاخضر يكسب الازرق برباعية نزار .. الجزولي وكاريكا .. وتدريبات صاله لكيبي
• في بعثة قوامها (34) فردا : الاسياد يشدون الرحال إلى معقل الرصاصات فجر اليوم
• عثمان سر الختم يؤكد الجاهزية ويطالب باظهار الوجه المشرق للهلال
• جماهير الجاليه السودانيه يملاوي تعد اضخم استقبال لبعثة الهلال
• عماد الطيب يشكر الفاضلابي .. البنك الزراعي يكرم نيلسون بـ (500) سهم

◄> صـحـيـفــــة الـجـوهـــرة الـريـاضـيـــة :

• قبل ساعات من وصول البعثه الزرقاء الاراضي الملاوية : لاعبو "الرصاصات" يقتحمون مركز الشرطه للإفراج عن المشجعين
• الهلال يدشن تحضيراته بـ "بلانتيري" .. والكوكي يؤكد: المهمة صعبة ونستهدف الانتصار
• اشادات واسعة بـ "الجوهرة" لرعايتها النقل التلفزيوني لمباراة ملاوي
• المريخ يرفض الراحه ويتدرب بـ "لواندا" .. واهلي شندي يضع اللمسات الاخيرة على ملعب "الموت"
• استقبالات حاشدة تنتظر الهلال في "بلانتيري" .. إصابة طفيفة لبوتاكو
• الازرق يودع الخرطوم بمران صباحي ساخن .. وشباب الهلال "المتصدر" يستضيف التحرير البحراوري
• الجنرال يتفقد "كاموزو" .. الكوكي : الاياب صعب ونخطط للانتصار
• بوي يعود للتدريبات الاسبوع المقبل .. مصطفى النقر : لقاء الاحد يحتاج مجهودات مضاعفة والهلال بمن حضر

◄ صـحـيـفــــة عـالــــم الـنـجــــوم :

• الهلال يودع جماهيره بمران نار واربعة اقوان
• لاعبو الرصاصات يطالبون الشرطه بأعتقالهم بدلا عن الجماهير
• رئيس الرصاصات : متمسك بأستقالتي وحضوري للاجتماع لرد جميل الهلال السوداني
• عماد الطيب : الهلال يرفض الشراكة في مؤسسات ربحية .. الكوكي : ذاهبون للفوز علي الرصاصات
• الكوكي يحتفل مع الجزولي بهدفه .. مواجهات نارية في الممتاز اليوم
• الهلال يكثف علاج بوتاكو وسيسيه وكيبي .. سر الختم : لاعبو الهلال قادرون على تكرار نتيجة الذهاب
• مساوي : مباراة الملاوي لن تكون نزهة وخبرتنا تمنحنا بطاقة التأهل
• الهلال يختتم تحضيراته في (150) دقيقة .. ومنسق الهلال الاعلامي : اقالتي كذبة ابريل
• راهن على خبرة نجوم الهلال .. النقر : لن نسترخي لنتيجة الذهاب وقادرين على تحقيق الانتصار
*

----------


## عز الدين

*ﻗﻠﻢ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺣﺔ :: ﻣﺎﻣﻮﻥ ﺍﺑﻮ ﺷﻴﺒﺔ
 ▲▲▲▲▲▲▲▲▲▲▲▲▲▲▲▲▲▲▲▲▲▲▲▲▲▼▼▼▼▼▼▼▼▼▼▼▼▼▼▼▼▼▼▼▼  ▼▼
 ﺍﻟﻌﺪﻝ ﺃﻭ ﺍﻟﺜﻮﺭﺓ!
 ▶▶▶▶▶▶▶◀◀▶▶▶▶▶▶◀◀◀◀▶▶◀
 * ﻗﺮﺍﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻓﻲ ﺣﻘﻮﻕ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺃﺻﺒﺤﺖ ﻛﻠﻬﺎ ﺗﺄﺗﻲ
 ﻋﻠﻰ ﻗﺎﻟﺐ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻔﺰﺍﺯ..
 * ﻻ ﻳﺘﻮﺭﻋﻮﻥ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻌﺎﻗﺒﺔ ﺃﻱ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻣﺮﻳﺨﻲ ﻷﺗﻔﻪ ﺍﻷﺳﺒﺎﺏ
 ﻭﺑﻠﻬﻔﺔ ﻭﺗﺸﻔﻲ!! ﺑﻴﻨﻤﺎ ﻳﻤﺎﺭﺳﻮﻥ ﺳﻴﺎﺳﺔ ﺍﻟﻜﻴﻞ ﺑﻤﻜﻴﺎﻟﻴﻦ
 ﻓﻲ ﺃﺑﺸﻊ ﺻﻮﺭﻫﺎ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﻳﺘﻌﻠﻖ ﺍﻷﻣﺮ ﺑﻼﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ!
 * ﺃﻋﺪﻣﻮﺍ ﻓﺎﺭﻭﻕ ﺟﺒﺮﺓ ﺃﻓﻀﻞ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ..
 ﻭﻋﺎﻗﺒﻮﺍ ﻻﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻗﻠﻖ.. ﻭﻋﺎﻗﺒﻮﺍ ﻻﻋﺐ
 ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺃﺣﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺷﺎ.. ﻭﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺣﺪﺙ ﺍﻟﺘﻤﺮﺩ
 ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻋﻲ ﻟﻼﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ، ﻟﻢ ﻳﻤﻠﻜﻮﺍ
 ﺍﻟﺠﺮﺃﺓ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺲ ﺷﻌﺮﺓ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻱ ﻣﻨﻬﻢ!!
 * ﺍﺳﺘﻔﺰﻭﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺤﻜﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﻳﺘﺤﺎﻣﻠﻮﻥ ﻋﻠﻰ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ ﺣﺎﻻﺕ ﻭﺍﺿﺤﺔ، ﻭﻳﻨﺤﺎﺯﻭﻥ ﻟﻠﻬﻼﻝ ﺑﺸﻜﻞ ﻓﺎﺿﺢ
 ﻭﺩﻭﻥ ﺧﺠﻞ.
 * ﺍﺳﺘﻔﺰﻭﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺘﻄﺒﻴﻖ ﻗﻮﺍﻧﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻜﻴﻢ ﺍﻟﺴﺮﻳﺔ ﺗﺠﺎﻫﻪ
 ﻣﺜﻞ ﺣﺮﻣﺎﻧﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺣﻘﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺭﻛﻼﺕ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺀ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻘﻤﺔ
 ﺑﺎﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻣﻨﺬ ﺇﻧﺸﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻓﺴﺔ ﻗﺒﻞ 19 ﻋﺎﻣﺎ ﻭﺣﺘﻰ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ!
 * ﻭﻣﺆﺧﺮﺍ ﺃﺻﺒﺢ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻧﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﺴﺮﻱ ﻳﻄﺒﻖ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻕ ﺍﻷﺧﺮﻯ ﻋﺒﺮ ﺑﻌﺾ ﺣﻜﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ، ﺣﺘﻰ
 ﺗﺤﻮﻝ ﺍﻷﻣﺮ ﻷﺯﻣﺔ ﺧﻄﻴﺮﺓ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺣﻜﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ
 ﺃﺻﺒﺤﺖ ﺗﻨﺬﺭ ﺑﺸﺮ ﻣﺴﺘﻄﺮ ﻳﻬﺪﺩ ﺣﻴﺎﺓ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ!
 * ﺃﻭﻗﻔﻮﺍ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﻟﻨﺼﻒ ﻣﻮﺳﻢ ﺑﺘﺤﺮﻳﺾ ﻭﺿﻐﻮﻁ
 ﻣﻌﻠﻨﺔ ﻣﻦ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﻠﻮﺑﻲ ﺍﻷﺯﺭﻕ ﻭﺍﻟﺼﺤﻒ ﺍﻟﺰﺭﻗﺎﺀ.
 * ﺳﻜﺘﻮﺍ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﻣﻬﺰﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﺎﺯﻝ ﻭﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻳﻠﻮﺡ ﺑﻮﺭﻗﺔ
 ﻗﺎﻝ ﺇﻧﻬﺎ ﺗﻘﺮﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻢ )ﺍﻟﺴﺮﻱ( ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺹ ﺑﻼﻋﺐ ﻣﺮﻳﺨﻲ
 ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ!!
 * ﻟﻢ ﻳﺴﺒﻖ ﺃﻥ ﺃﻭﻗﻔﻮﺍ ﺃﻱ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺃﺩﻳﻦ ﻟﺴﻮﺀ
 ﺍﻟﺴﻠﻮﻙ..
 * ﻫﻴﺜﻢ ﻣﺼﻄﻔﻰ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺃﺳﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻢ ﺃﺣﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﻨﺠﻮﻣﻲ ﺑﺎﻷﻟﻔﺎﻅ
 ﻭﺣﻮﻟﻮﻩ ﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻹﻧﻀﺒﺎﻁ، ﻟﻢ ﻳﻮﻗﻔﻮﻩ ﻭﻻ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻭﺍﺣﺪﺓ،
 ﻭﺿﺤﻜﻮﺍ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﺑﻐﺮﺍﻣﺔ ﺃﻟﻒ ﺟﻨﻴﻪ ﻓﻘﻂ! ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﺘﺒﺎﻛﻮﺍ
 ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻘﻴﻢ ﻭﺍﻷﺧﻼﻕ!!
 * ﺭﻓﻀﻮﺍ ﺍﻷﺧﺬ ﺑﺘﻘﺮﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻢ ﻭﺩﻳﺪﻱ ﺗﺠﺎﻩ ﻻﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ
 ﺳﻴﺪﻱ ﺑﻴﻪ ﻭﺗﻌﺎﻣﻠﻮﺍ ﻣﻌﻪ ﺑﺪﻓﻦ ﺍﻟﺮﺅﻭﺱ ﻛﺎﻟﻨﻌﺎﻡ! ﻭﺗﺴﺎﻫﻠﻮﺍ
 ﻣﻊ ﺳﻮﺀ ﺳﻠﻮﻙ ﻫﻴﺜﻢ ﻣﺼﻄﻔﻰ ﺗﺠﺎﻩ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﺎﻡ.. ﻭﻟﻤﺎ ﺟﺎﺀ
 ﺍﻷﻣﺮ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﺳﺎﺭﻋﻮﺍ ﺑﺎﺭﺗﺪﺍﺀ ﺛﻴﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺠﻼﺩﻳﻦ ﻭﺩﻋﺎﺓ
 ﺍﻟﻔﻀﻴﻠﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻟﻤﺤﺔ ﺑﺼﺮ! ﻭﺫﺭﻓﻮﺍ ﺩﻣﻮﻉ ﺍﻟﺘﻤﺎﺳﻴﺢ ﻭﺗﺒﺎﻛﻮﺍ
 ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻘﻴﻢ ﻭﺍﻟﺴﻠﻮﻙ ﻭﺍﻷﺩﺏ ﻭﺍﻷﺧﻼﻕ.. ﺑﺎﻟﻠﻪ ﺷﻮﻑ!
 * ﻣﻦ ﺃﺟﻞ ﺇﻋﺪﺍﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻷﻭﻟﻤﺒﻲ ﺃﻋﻠﻨﻮﺍ ﻣﺆﺧﺮﺍ ﻋﻦ
 ﺗﻌﺪﻳﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺑﺮﻣﺠﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﺘﺰﻣﺖ ﺑﻪ ﺍﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ
 ﺃﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ ﺭﻏﻢ ﻇﺮﻭﻓﻬﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﻴﺮﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺼﻌﺒﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ
 ﺗﻨﺘﻈﺮﻫﺎ.. ﻭﺭﻓﺾ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻹﻟﺘﺰﺍﻡ ﺭﻏﻢ ﺳﻬﻮﻟﺔ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺗﻪ ﻣﻊ
 ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﻣﻼﻭﻱ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﻗﺪ ﺟﻨﺎﺯﺓ ﺑﺤﺮ.. ﻭﻣﻊ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺃﺟﻠﻮﺍ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺗﻪ ﻣﻊ
 ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺑﻄﺔ!
 * ﺍﺳﺘﻔﺰﻭﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺘﻌﻄﻴﻞ ﻗﻀﻴﺘﻪ ﺿﺪ ﻫﻴﺜﻢ ﻣﺼﻄﻔﻰ ﻟﻤﺎ
 ﻳﻘﺎﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ!
 * ﻭﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺗﻌﻠﻖ ﺍﻷﻣﺮ ﺑﻤﻌﺎﻗﺒﺔ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﻫﺮﻭﻟﻮﺍ ﻓﻲ
 ﻛﻞ ﺍﻻﺗﺠﺎﻫﺎﺕ ﻟﻴﺤﺎﻛﻤﻮﺍ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺳﺎﻋﺎﺕ ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﻬﺪﺃ ﻟﻬﻢ
 ﺑﺎﻝ ﺣﺘﻰ ﺃﻧﺰﻟﻮﺍ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﻮﺑﺔ ﻟﻴﺸﻔﻮﺍ ﻏﻠﻴﻠﻬﻢ ﻓﻴﻪ ﻛﻬﻼﻻﺏ
 ﻭﻟﻴﺲ ﻛﻘﻀﺎﺓ!
 * ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﺳﺘﻌﺠﺎﻟﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﺸﺪﻳﺪ ﻟﻤﻌﺎﻗﺒﺔ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ.. ﻭﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺷﻌﺮﻭﺍ
 ﺑﺎﻟﺨﺠﻞ ﺑﺘﻌﻄﻴﻞ ﺇﺻﺪﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﻮﺑﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻫﻴﺜﻢ ﻣﺼﻄﻔﻰ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻤﺮﺩ ﻟﻤﺎ ﻳﻘﺎﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻗﺎﻟﻮﺍ ﺇﻧﻬﻢ ﺳﻴﺤﺴﻤﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻘﻀﻴﺔ
 ﺛﻢ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺍﻟﻤﻔﺎﺟﺄﺓ ﺑﺈﺳﺘﻔﺰﺍﺯ ﺟﺪﻳﺪ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﻌﻘﻮﺑﺔ )ﻫﺰﻟﻴﺔ(
 ﻋﻠﻰ ﻫﻴﺜﻢ ﻣﺼﻄﻔﻰ!!
 * ﺗﺮﻛﻮﺍ ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺗﺤﻄﻢ ﻓﻲ ﻃﺎﺑﻖ ﺷﺎﺧﻮﺭ ﻭﺗﻘﺘﻠﻊ
 ﻣﻘﺎﻋﺪ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﻳﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻮﺭﺩﺓ ﺑﻘﻀﺒﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺤﺪﻳﺪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺪﻯ ﺳﺎﻋﺔ
 ﻛﺎﻣﻠﺔ ﻭﻫﻢ ﻳﺘﻔﺮﺟﻮﻥ!
 * ﻣﺎﻃﻠﻮﺍ ﻓﻲ ﺍﺗﺨﺎﺫ ﻗﺮﺍﺭ ﺗﻌﻮﻳﺾ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻧﺘﻴﺠﺔ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﺍﺏ
 ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻟﺤﻖ ﺑﺎﺳﺘﺎﺩﻩ ﻭﺍﻟﺨﺴﺎﺋﺮ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻭﺻﻠﺖ ﻷﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻧﺼﻒ
 ﻣﻠﻴﻮﻥ ﺩﻭﻻﺭ.. ﺛﻢ ﺍﺗﺨﺬﻭﺍ ﻗﺮﺍﺭﺍ ﻫﺸﺎ ﺑﺎﻟﻐﺮﺍﻣﺔ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺘﻢ
 ﺗﻨﻔﻴﺬﻩ ﺣﺘﻰ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ!
 * ﻭﻓﻲ ﺁﺧﺮ ﺗﻘﻠﻴﻌﺎﺕ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻔﺰﺍﺯ.. ﺍﺳﺘﻔﺰﻭﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺈﺣﻀﺎﺭ
 )ﺑﻨﺎﺕ( ﺟﺎﻫﻼﺕ ﺑﻘﺎﻧﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻠﻌﺒﺔ ﻟﻴﺪﻳﺮﻥ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺭﺳﻤﻴﺔ
 ﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ!!
 * ﻭﺣﺘﻰ ﺍﻟﺒﻨﺎﺕ ﺍﺳﺘﻔﺰﻥ ﺭﺟﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﻈﻠﻢ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ
 ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ!
 * ﺇﺫﺍ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺭﺟﺎﻝ ﻣﺼﺎﺩﻣﻮﻥ ﻟﻤﺎ ﺍﺳﺘﻤﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
 ﻣﺸﺎﺭﻛﺎ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻨﺎﻓﺴﺎﺕ ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﺎﺯﻝ ﻭﻗﻀﺎﺓ ﺍﻟﻜﻴﻞ
 ﺑﻤﻜﻴﺎﻟﻴﻦ ﻭﻟﺘﺮﻙ ﻟﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻞ ﺑﻤﺎ ﺣﻤﻞ ﻣﻨﺬ ﺯﻣﻦ ﻃﻮﻳﻞ..
 * ﻻ ﻧﺴﺘﺒﻌﺪ ﺇﺫﺍ ﺧﺎﻃﺒﺖ ﻣﺤﻜﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﻴﻔﺎ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﺣﻮﻝ
 ﺷﻜﻮﻯ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻓﻲ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ.. ﻭﻗﺎﻡ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺑﺎﻟﺮﺩ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ )ﺣﺴﺐ
 ﺇﻣﻼﺀ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻟﻬﻢ( ﻟﺘﺘﻢ ﻣﻌﺎﻗﺒﺔ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺑﺎﻹﻳﻘﺎﻑ ﻭﺍﻟﻐﺮﺍﻣﺔ..
 ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﺇﺟﺮﺍﺀﺍﺕ ﺗﺴﺠﻴﻠﻪ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺻﺤﻴﺤﺔ ﺗﺒﺮﺋﺔ
 ﻟﺠﺎﻧﺐ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ.. ﻭﻫﻮ ﺍﻹﺣﺘﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻮﻗﻊ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻹﺟﺘﻤﺎﻉ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺘﺮﻙ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺒﻮﻩ!!
 * ﻳﺠﺐ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻘﺎﺗﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻳﻌﺮﻑ ﻓﺤﻮﻯ ﺭﺩ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻟﻤﺤﻜﻤﺔ
 ﺍﻟﻔﻴﻔﺎ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﺭﺳﺎﻟﻪ.. ﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻻﺗﻔﺎﻕ ﺍﻟﺴﺮﻱ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ
 ﻭﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻧﺘﺞ ﻋﻨﻪ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺍﻟﺒﻴﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺘﺮﻙ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺒﻮﻩ!!
 * ﺃﻱ ﻣﺤﺎﻭﻟﺔ ﻟﻼﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻟﻠﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺆﺍﻣﺮﺓ ﺟﺪﻳﺪﺓ ﺿﺪ
 ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﺣﺘﻰ ﺗﺘﻢ ﻣﻌﺎﻗﺒﺘﻪ ﻋﺒﺮ ﻣﺤﻜﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﻴﻔﺎ ﻳﺠﺐ
 ﺃﻥ ﺗﺘﺒﻌﻬﺎ ﺛﻮﺭﺓ ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮﻳﺔ ﺣﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﻣﺪﻣﺮﺓ ﺗﺤﺮﻕ ﺍﻷﺧﻀﺮ
 ﻭﺍﻟﻴﺎﺑﺲ ﻭﺗﻨﺴﻒ ﻛﻞ ﻗﻼﻉ ﺍﻟﻈﻠﻢ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺒﻄﺢ
 ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻨﺒﺮﺵ ﺩﻭﻣﺎ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻷﺯﺭﻕ!!
 * ﻭﻭﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻟﻦ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺭﺟﺎﻝ ﺇﺫﺍ ﺷﺎﺭﻙ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ
 ﻓﻲ ﻣﺆﺍﻣﺮﺓ ﺟﺪﻳﺪﺓ ﺿﺪ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﻟﺘﺘﻢ ﻣﻌﺎﻗﺒﺘﻪ ﻋﺒﺮ ﻣﺤﻜﻤﺔ
 ﺍﻟﻔﻴﻔﺎ ﻭﻳﺴﻜﺖ ﺃﻣﺎﻣﻬﺎ ﺃﻫﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ.
 * ﺍﻧﺒﻄﺤﻮﺍ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﺳﺎﻟﻴﺐ ﺍﻟﺒﻠﻄﺠﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﻬﺪﻳﺪ ﺑﺎﻹﻧﺴﺤﺎﺏ ﻭﻟﻲ
 ﺍﻟﺬﺭﺍﻉ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻳﻤﺎﺭﺳﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻷﺯﺭﻕ.. ﻭﻳﺮﻳﺪﻭﻥ ﻫﻀﻢ ﺣﻘﻮﻕ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻧﻮﻧﻴﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻗﻀﻴﺔ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﻻﺳﺘﺮﺿﺎﺀ
 ﻣﺤﺘﺮﻓﻲ ﻗﺮﺍﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺒﻠﻄﺠﺔ!!
 * ﺇﺫﺍ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﻣﺆﺍﻣﺮﺓ ﺩﺑﺮﺕ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻹﺟﺘﻤﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺒﻮﻩ،
 ﻟﺘﺘﻢ ﺇﻋﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻨﻈﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ ﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻹﺳﺘﺌﻨﺎﻓﺎﺕ
 ﺣﻮﻝ ﺗﺴﺠﻴﻞ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ.. ﻟﻴﻌﻠﻤﻮﺍ ﺇﻥ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻲ
 ﺗﺠﺎﻩ ﺃﻱ ﻣﺆﺍﻣﺮﺓ ﺟﺪﻳﺪﺓ ﺗﺴﺘﻬﺪﻑ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﺳﻴﻜﻮﻥ ﻣﺤﺴﻮﻣﺎ
 ﺑﺄﻣﺮ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﺓ!
 * ﻭﺇﺫﺍ ﺷﺎﺭﻙ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺆﺍﻣﺮﺓ ﺇﺩﺍﻧﺔ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﻋﺒﺮ
 ﻣﺤﻜﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﻴﻔﺎ ﻓﻠﻴﺒﺤﺚ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻋﻦ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺁﺧﺮ ﻏﻴﺮ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻴﺸﺎﺭﻙ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻨﺎﻓﺴﺎﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺒﻮﻫﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻄﺒﻮﺧﺔ
 ﺑﺎﻟﻘﺎﺫﻭﺭﺍﺕ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻔﻮﺡ ﻣﻨﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺮﻭﺍﺋﺢ ﺍﻟﻨﺘﻨﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻛﻞ ﻋﺎﻡ.
 ﺯﻣﻦ ﺇﺿﺎﻓﻲ
 * ﻗﺎﻝ ﻣﺤﺴﻦ ﺳﻴﺪ ﺇﻥ ﺇﺿﺎﻋﺔ ﺭﻛﻼﺕ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺀ ﺃﻣﺮ ﻏﺮﻳﺐ!
 * ﻻ ﻏﺮﻳﺐ ﻭﻻ ﺣﺎﺟﺔ ﻳﺎ ﻣﺤﺴﻦ.. ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺐ ﻋﺪﻡ ﺗﺨﺼﻴﺼﻜﻢ
 ﻟﺴﺎﻋﺎﺕ ﻃﻮﻳﻠﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻤﺎﺭﻳﻦ ﻟﺘﻌﻠﻴﻢ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻳﻘﺔ
 ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻴﺤﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺴﺪﻳﺪ ﺍﻟﺮﻛﻼﺕ، ﻭﻋﺪﻡ ﺍﺳﺘﻌﺎﻧﺘﻜﻢ ﺑﺄﺧﺼﺎﺋﻲ
 ﻓﻲ ﺗﺴﺪﻳﺪ ﺍﻟﺮﻛﻼﺕ.
 * ﺛﻼﺙ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺮﻛﻼﺕ ﺍﻟﻀﺎﺋﻌﺔ ﺳﺪﺩﺕ ﺑﻄﺮﻳﻘﺔ ﻣﺨﺠﻠﺔ.. ﻛﺮﺍﺕ
 ﺃﺭﺿﻴﺔ ﺿﻌﻴﻔﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺰﺍﻭﻳﺔ ﻳﺮﺗﻤﻲ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺭﺱ ﻭﻳﺤﻀﻨﻬﺎ
 ﺃﻭ ﻳﺒﻌﺪﻫﺎ ﺟﺎﻧﺒﺎ..
 * ﺍﻟﺮﻛﻠﺔ ﻳﻨﺒﻐﻲ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺴﺪﺩ ﺑﻘﻮﺓ ﻭﺗﺮﻛﻴﺰ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺰﺍﻭﻳﺔ ﻭﺃﻥ
 ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﻣﺮﺗﻔﻌﺔ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻷﺭﺽ ﻣﺘﺮ ﻭﻧﺼﻒ ﺗﻘﺮﻳﺒﺎ، ﻭﻳﻨﺒﻐﻲ ﺃﻻ
 ﺗﻮﺟﻪ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﻧﺤﻮ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺋﻢ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻻ ﺗﺮﺗﺪ ﺃﻭ ﺗﻄﻴﺶ ﻟﻶﻭﺕ ﻣﺜﻠﻤﺎ
 ﻓﻌﻞ ﺃﻭﻛﺮﺍ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻋﺰﺍﻡ.. ﻭﺑﺎﻟﺘﻌﻠﻴﻢ ﺛﻢ ﺍﻟﺘﻤﺮﻳﻦ
 ﺳﻴﺠﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﻔﻴﺬ.. ﻳﺎ ﻣﺤﺴﻦ.
 * ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﺬﻛﻲ ﻳﻤﻜﻨﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﻤﻮﻳﻪ ﺍﻟﺴﺮﻳﻊ ﺛﻢ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺪﻳﺪ ﻋﻜﺲ
 ﺯﺍﻭﻳﺔ ﺍﺭﺗﻤﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺭﺱ..
 * ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻳﺤﺎﻭﻟﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺪﻳﺪ ﺑﻘﻮﺓ ﺃﺳﻔﻞ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺭﺿﺔ
 ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﻓﻲ ﻫﺬﺍ ﻣﺨﺎﻃﺮﺓ ﻓﺎﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻌﻠﻮ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺭﺿﺔ
 ﻟﻶﻭﺕ ﺃﻭ ﺗﺮﺗﺪ ﻣﻨﻬﺎ..
 * ﻟﻢ ﻳﻌﺪ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﺯﻣﻦ ﺍﻵﻥ ﻟﺘﻌﻠﻴﻢ ﺗﻨﻔﻴﺬ ﺍﻟﺮﻛﻼﺕ.. ﻭﺭﺑﻨﺎ
 ﻳﺴﺘﺮ.
 * ﺃﻫﻤﻞ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﺗﻌﻠﻴﻢ ﺗﻨﻔﻴﺬ ﺍﻟﺮﻛﻼﺕ.. ﻭﺃﻫﻤﻞ
 ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﺴﺐ ﻟﺨﻄﺮ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻜﻴﻢ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﻣﻴﺒﻲ.. ﺑﻌﺪﻡ
 ﺗﻘﺪﻳﻢ ﺩﻋﻮﺓ ﻷﺣﺪ ﺃﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻑ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﻴﻦ ﻟﻴﺮﺍﻓﻖ
 ﺍﻟﺒﻌﺜﺔ!!
 * ﻧﺮﺟﻮ ﻣﻦ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﺒﻌﺜﺔ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺷﻤﻬﻨﺪﺱ ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﺭ ﻫﻤﺪ ﺃﻥ
 ﻳﺘﺤﺪﺙ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﺟﺘﻤﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﺘﻘﻠﻴﺪﻱ ﻭﻳﻬﻨﺊ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻢ ﺟﺎﻛﺴﻮﻥ
 ﺑﺎﻓﺎﺯﺍ ﻹﺩﺍﺭﺗﻪ ﺃﻭﻝ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺩﻭﻟﻴﺔ.. ﻭﻳﻘﻮﻝ ﻧﺤﻦ ﻧﺜﻖ ﻓﻲ
 ﺣﺴﻦ ﺍﺧﺘﻴﺎﺭﻩ ﻣﻦ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﺎﻡ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻑ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ
 ﻳﺮﺃﺳﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﻣﺠﺪﻱ.
 * Pleased to meet you at this meeting and to
 congratulate Jackson Bavaza referee for his first
 international match, and we trust in the good
 chosen by a committee of referees in the
 Confederation of African Football, which is
 headed by Sudanese Mr. Magdi.
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*ﺗﻌﺪﻳﻞ ﻣﻮﻋﺪ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻷﻭﻟﻤﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﺿﺪ
 ﺟﻨﻮﺏ ﺃﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ
 ===<>===<>===<>؛ <>
 ===<>===<>===<>؛ <>
 ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﺍﻻﻭﻟﻤﺒﻲ
 ﺗﻠﻘﻰ ﺇﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﺇﺧﻄﺎﺭﺍ ﺭﺳﻤﻴﺎ
 ﻣﻦ ﺍﻹﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻷﻓﺮﻳﻘﻲ ﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ، ﻭﺇﺗﺤﺎﺩ
 ﺟﻨﻮﺏ ﺃﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ ﺑﺘﺤﺪﻳﺪ ﺗﺎﺭﻳﺦ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ
 ﺍﻷﻭﻟﻤﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﻣﻊ ﻧﻈﻴﺮﻩ ﺍﻟﺠﻨﻮﺏ
 ﺃﻓﺮﻳﻘﻲ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﺼﻔﻴﺎﺕ ﺃﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﻫﻠﺔ ﻟﺪﻭﺭﺓ
 ﻛﻞ ﺍﻷﻟﻌﺎﺏ ﺍﻷﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ، ﺣﻴﺚ ﺗﺄﻛﺪ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ
 ﺳﻮﻑ ﻟﺘﻌﺐ ﺑﺠﻮﻫﺎﻧﺴﺒﻴﺮﺝ ﻳﻮﻡ 11 ﻧﻴﺴﺎﻥ /
 ﺍﺑﺮﻳﻞ ﺑﺪﻻ ﻋﻦ ﻳﻮﻡ 12 ﻧﻴﺴﺎﻥ / ﺍﺑﺮﻳﻞ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ
 ﺗﺤﺪﺩ ﻣﻦ ﻗﺒﻞ .
 ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻟﻸﻭﻟﻤﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ
 ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻣﺤﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﺒﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺼﺮﻳﺢ ﺧﺺ ﺑﻪ ﻛﻮﻭﻭﺭﺓ
 "
 " ﺍﻻﺭﺑﻌﺎﺀ : " ﺗﻌﺪﻳﻞ ﺗﺎﺭﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺣﺘﻢ ﻋﻠﻴﻨﺎ
 ﺗﻌﺪﻳﻞ ﺑﺮﻧﺎﻣﺞ ﺳﻔﺮﻧﺎ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺟﻨﻮﺏ ﺃﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ
 ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺣﺪﺩﻧﺎﻩ ﺑﺘﺎﺭﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻣﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺑﺮﻳﻞ ﺑﺪﻻ
 ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﺳﻊ ﻣﻨﻪ، ﻛﻤﺎ ﻋﺪﻟﻨﺎ ﺑﺮﻧﺎﻣﺞ ﺍﻹﻋﺪﺍﺩ،
 ﻭﺳﻮﻑ ﻳﺪﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﻏﺪﺍ ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﻐﻠﻖ
 ﺑﻔﻨﺪﻕ ﻗﺮﺍﻧﺪ ﻫﻮﻟﻴﺪﺍﻱ ﻓﻴﻼ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻣﻮﻋﺪ ﺳﻔﺮﻩ
 ﺇﻟﻰ ﺟﻨﻮﺏ ﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ ".
 ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻷﻭﻟﻤﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﻗﺪ ﺃﺟﺮﻯ ﺍﻷﺭﺑﻌﺎﺀ
 ﺣﺼﺘﻴﻦ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺒﻴﺘﻴﻦ، ﺍﻷﻭﻟﻰ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺼﺒﺎﺡ ﺑﺈﺳﺘﺎﺩ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﺀ ﺑﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﺃﻛﺎﺩﻳﻤﻴﺔ
 ﺗﻘﺎﻧﺔ ﻛﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ، ﻭﻗﺪ ﺷﻬﺪﺕ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ
 ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺇﺭﺗﻔﺎﻋﺎ ﻣﻠﺤﻮﻇﺎ ﻓﻲ ﻋﺪﺩ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ
 ﺑﻠﻎ 16 ﻻﻋﺒﺎ، ﻭﺫﻟﻚ ﺑﻌﺪ ﻣﺎ ﺗﻌﺜﺮ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺍ ﻣﻄﻠﻊ
 ﺍﻷﺳﺒﻮﻉ .
 ﻳﺬﻛﺮ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻷﻭﻟﻤﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻗﺪ ﻓﺎﺯ
 ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺟﻨﻮﺏ ﺃﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ ﻳﻮﻡ 22 ﺁﺫﺍﺭ /
 ﻣﺎﺭﺱ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻲ 2-0 ﺑﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﺍﻷﺑﻴﺾ
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

تسلموووووووووووووووووا الثنائي المبدع ابو البنات وعزالدين على الابداعات والروائع الثرة




تسلم يا غالي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*◄> عناوين الرياضية من الصحف السياسية  :

• الهلال يختم إعداده ويغادر لمواجهة بطل ملاوي صباح اليوم
• لجنة الإستئنافات تدافع عن قرارها حول النزاع القائم بين الهلال والمدينة
• المريخ يتدرب بلواندا وجمال الوالي يطالب ببطاقة الترشح
• تعديل موعد مباراة الأولمبي السوداني ضد جنوب أفريقيا إلى يوم 11 ابريل
• تحويل مباريات الدكة بربر في التأهيلي لإستاد الباوقة
• الإسماعيلي يوافق على خوض ودية أمام أهلي شندي في الامارات
• النسر والنيل يتعادلان بثلاثية بكريمة .. الملازمين يكتسح الوداد بثلاثية بجبل اولياء
• ادارة الرياضة بشيكان تجتمع بالاتحادات الرياضية بعروس الرمال
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*يومياات الصفراب | | أبو بكر عبد الله [بيكو]
========================
{ القلوب هناك مع المريخ }
================
وصل المارد الاحمر (انغولا) ، حاملا معه دعوات الملائين
من العشاق ، وكثير من الامنيات بتحقيق نتيجه موازيه
لما قدمه في السودان ،،
نتيجه تفتح الباب واسعا امام الزعيم لمزيد من التجويد
حتي يتربع علي عرش افريقيا ..انه الذعيم مفجر ثوره البطولات المحموله جوا في بلادي
(متعود عليها) ، يحمل ابنائه جينات البطولات وحدهم
دون سواهم ،،
لا خوف عليه ، طالما يجلس علي سدة الاداره الفنيه
مدرب بدرجه خبير يعلم خبايا افريقيا ، ويدرك صعوباتها
وخبثها الكروي !
ومعه كتيبه من الابطال المقاتلين ،، نعم دعونا نتفاءل
فالمريخ وابطاله عودونا علي مر الزمان بالروح القتاليه
والقوه والجساره ،، عودونا علي كسر شوكة التنجيم
والتحكيم ...
فقط نحتاج الي الدعوات الصادقه ، وثقة الابطال في
انفسهم ، واللعب بفدائيه !
والسبت اخضر ، بأمر الملوك الذين يرتدون الاحمر ..
وشقاق الدروب سيهزم كابو سكورب ..
سنترك الاتحاد و (هرطقات) صحيفة الاحقاد ، فالوقت
للمريخ والطموحات كبيره والامال عريضه (ما فاضين
ليهم نحن هسه) ..
الكره في ملعب اللاعبين الابطال ، جمال سالم قادر
علي الخروج بشباكه نضيفه (نطمن شويه) !
وامامه مدرعات تحمي الخصوم من الوصول اليه
مقاتلان من الدرجه الاولي المحارب (علاء الدين ) ،
والاسد (امير كمال) ...
ندرك خطوره المواجهه ، ولكننا نثق في كل من يرتدي
شعار المريخ !
فمن يحملون عشم وامال الجماهير الحمراء لن يخذلوها
باذن الله ..
لا كابو سكورب ولا غيره قادر علي وقف الزحف الاحمر
وتقدمه باذن الله وبشجاعة جنوده وابطاله الاشاوس ..
نحن لا بننجم ولا بنضرب الرمل ، ولكن المريخ سيتاهل
وسيحقق المراد ،،
سينتزع اعجاب كل افريقيا بادائه القوي والبطولي ،
وسيرسم خارطة طريق جديده لكل فرق افريقيا
مكتوب عليها (انا المريخ ملك الملوك وفارس زاماني) ..
وساعة الحاره مريخنا بيجندل خصمو
فارس في المعارك ، واي زول بيحسمو
بيجضم كفر ، في الكوره فن بي رسمو
وكل افريقيا ترجف ، يومنا البنزكر اسمو
ثقتنا في الابطال كبيره ، وعشمنا اكبر وزادنا ان المريخ في
الشدايد بتظهر حوبتو ..
وبالبلدي كده نحن لا عزام ولا (حمام) عشان نفرط في
انتصار القلعه الحمراء بثنائيه ..
والبتخازل ما حبابو ، ونتمني من اللاعبين ان يكونو علي
قدر المسؤليه !
العبو كورتكم البنعرفه ليكم ومافي حاجه بتجيكم ...
٢٠١٥ هو موسم المريخ الافريقي ، فلا تعيدونا لمربع المحلي
و ٢٠٠٩ الذعيم دخل المجموعات دون اي خساره (لا بره لا جوه)
قدمنا ملاحم بطوليه ، ورشحنا المراقبون والفنيون لنكون
الحصان الاسود في البطوله ! ولكن (الله يجازي الكان السبب) ،،
والان انتم سامحناكم في مباراة عزام الاولي ، واعتبرناها كبوة
جواد ! والان نريد التعويض عن ما فات ..
نريد ان نحقق انتصارا خارجيا يرعب افريقيا ! لتعلم ان الطوفان
المريخي قادم !
عايزين مريخنا البنعرفو ،، (الانتصار نقلعو قلع) رجاله وعين حمراء ..
حاجه اخيره كده :
نتمني من كل مريخي غيور عدم الانتباه (للشتلات) التي
يوزعها اصحاب القلوب المريضه والحاقده علي الذعيم
ليهزو من ثقة لاعبيه وانصاره ...
جميعنا خلف الكيان بالدعوات وبالقراءن .. بعيدون نحن
جسدا وقريبون بارواحنا وعشقنا لمريخ الجمال ...
والحمدلله علي نعمة المريخ ، وحبه الكبير ،، وخوة
ابنائه الصادقه ..
نقطه اخيره :
مريخ الرجوله ، سيدحر اغنياء انغولا
باذن الواحد الاحد .

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*ﺣﺮﻭﻑ ﺫﻫﺒﻴﺔ
ﺑﺎﺑﻜﺮ ﻣﻬﺪﻱ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻳﻒ
ﻋﺎﻗﺒﻮ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﻳﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻲ
× ﻛﻨﺖ ﻭﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﻓﺮﺣﺎ ﻭﺗﺄﻳﺪﺍ ﻹﻧﺘﻘﺎﻝ
ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺘﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻲ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ .
× ﻭﻗﺪ ﻻ ﻳﺨﺘﻠﻒ ﺍﺛﻨﺎﻥ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺴﺘﻮﻯ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ
ﻭﻣﻬﺎﺭﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﺃﺑﺪﺍ ﺃﺑﺪﺍ .
× ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﻳﻤﺘﻠﻚ ﻋﺪﺓ ﺧﻮﺍﺹ ﺗﺠﻌﻠﻪ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ ﻣﻦ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺟﻤﻴﻊ
ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺘﺮﻓﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﺃﺗﻮﺍ ﻟﻠﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ .
× ﻓﺎﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻲ ﻳﺠﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺍﻭﻏﺔ ﻭﺍﻷﺣﺘﻔﺎﻅ ﺑﺎﻟﻜﺮﺓ
ﻭﺇﺭﻫﺎﻕ ﺍﻟﺨﺼﻮﻡ ﻭﻟﻘﺪ ﺭﺃﻳﻨﺎ ﺫﻟﻚ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ
ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺶ ﺍﻟﺮﻭﺍﻧﻲ ﻓﻲ ﻧﻬﺎﺋﻲ ﻛﺄﺱ ﺳﻴﻜﺎﻓﺎ .
× ﻛﻤﺎ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻳﻌﺘﺒﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻃﺮﺍﺯ ﺍﻟﻬﺪﺍﻓﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯﻳﻦ
ﻭﻟﻪ ﺣﺎﺳﺔ ﺣﺎﺩﺓ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﻙ ﻭﻳﻜﻔﻲ ﺃﻧﻪ ﺍﺳﺘﻄﺎﻉ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻔﻮﺯ
ﺑﺠﺎﺋﺰﺓ ﻫﺪﺍﻑ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺮﺓ .
× ﻭﻟﺘﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ( ﻣﻀﺮﺏ ) ﺃﻱ ﺭﻛﻞ ﻟﻠﻜﺮﺓ ﺑﺈﺗﻘﺎﻥ ﻭﻗﻮﺓ
ﻓﺎﺋﻘﺔ ﺗﺠﻌﻠﻪ ﻣﺆﻫﻼ ﻟﻠﺘﺼﺪﻱ ﻟﻜﻞ ﺍﻟﺮﻛﻼﺕ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﺑﺘﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻱ
ﻣﻮﻗﻊ ﻭﻣﻜﺎﻥ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ .
× ﻭﻓﻮﻕ ﻛﻞ ﻫﺬﺍ ﻭﺫﺍﻙ ﺇﻧﻪ ﻻﻋﺐ ﺻﻐﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺴﻦ ﻭﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺃﻥ
ﻳﻔﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻟﻤﺪﺓ ﻟﻴﺴﺖ ﺑﺎﻟﻘﺼﻴﺮﺓ .
× ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﻳﺄﺗﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﺆﺍﻝ ﻫﻞ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﻳﻘﺪﺭ ﺗﻠﻚ
ﺍﻹﻣﻜﺎﻧﺎﺕ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻤﻴﺰﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺣﺒﺎﻩ ﺇﻳﺎﻫﺎ ﺭﺑﻨﺎ ﺳﺒﺤﺎﻧﻪ
ﻭﺗﻌﺎﻟﻰ .
× ﻭﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﻇﻞ ﻣﻨﺬ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻌﺎﻗﺪ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺘﻌﺎﻣﻞ ﺑﺘﻌﺎﻝ
ﻭﺭﻓﻊ ( ﻧﺨﺮﺓ ) ﺑﻄﺮﻳﻘﺔ ﻏﺮﻳﺒﺔ ﻻ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺤﺪﺙ ﻣﻦ
ﻻﻋﺐ ﻫﺎﻭ ﺃﻭ ﻧﺎﺷﻴﺊ ﺑﻜﻞ ﺗﺄﻛﻴﺪ .
× ﻓﺘﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﻻ ﻳﻌﻮﺩ ﻣﻊ ﺯﻣﻼﺀﻩ ﺍﻷﺟﺎﻧﺐ ﻟﻠﺤﺎﻕ ﺑﺘﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ
ﺍﻹﻋﺪﺍﺩ ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻭﻻ ﻳﻬﺘﻢ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻣﻮﺟﻮﺩ ﺑﺄ
ﻣﺪﺭﻣﺎﻥ ﻭﻻ ﻳﺴﺄﻟﻪ ﺃﺣﺪ .
× ﻭﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﻗﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺿﻰ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻌﻮﺩ ﻣﻦ ﺑﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻷﻣﻢ
ﺍﻷﻓﺮﻗﻴﺔ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻋﺸﺮﻳﻦ ﻳﻮﻡ ﻣﻦ ﺧﺮﻭﺝ ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺒﻪ ﻭﻣﻊ
ﺫﻟﻚ ﻳﻘﺘﺎﺩﻩ ﻣﺴﺘﺮ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﻭﻳﺪﻓﻊ ﺑﻪ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﺬﻫﺎﺏ
ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﻋﺰﺍﻡ .
× ﻭﺍﻻﻥ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﻳﻤﺎﺭﺱ ﺃﻗﺒﺢ ﺃﻧﻮﺍﻉ ﺍﻟﺘﻤﺮﺩ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺨﺰﻳﻞ
ﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻭﺻﺎﺣﺐ ﺍﺳﻢ ﻳﻬﺰ ﻭﻳﺮﺯ ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻔﺘﻰ ﻳﺮﻳﺪ
ﺃﻥ ﻳﺬﻟﻪ ﻭﻳﺸﺘﺖ ﺟﻬﻮﺩﻩ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺜﻞ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻈﺮﻭﻑ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﺟﺔ
ﻭﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻳﻘﺎﺗﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺃﺩﻏﺎﻝ ﺃﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ .
× ﻭﺍﻟﻐﺮﻳﺐ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻣﺤﺴﻦ ﺳﻴﺪ ﻳﺤﺎﻭﻝ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺠﺪ
ﻟﻪ ﺗﺒﺮﻳﺮﺍ ﻷﻓﻌﺎﻟﻪ ﺍﻟﺮﺩﻳﺌﺔ ﻫﺬﻩ ، ﻭﻫﻮ ﻳﻘﻮﻝ ﺃﻥ ﺳﺒﺐ
ﻏﻴﺎﺏ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﻟﻮﺟﻮﺩ ﺧﻼﻑ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻟﻌﺪﻡ
ﺗﻮﺍﺟﺪﻩ ﺑﻤﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﻣﺮﺽ ﻭﺍﻟﺪﻩ ، ﺇﺗﻔﺮﺟﻮﺍ
ﻋﻠﻴﻜﻢ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺜﻞ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺘﺒﺮﻳﺮ ﺍﻷﻗﺒﺢ ﻣﻦ ﺗﻼﻋﺐ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ
ﻧﻔﺴﻪ .
× ﻭﻟﻠﺘﺄﺭﻳﺦ ﺃﻗﻮﻝ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺗﻢ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﻗﺪ ﻣﻊ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺳﺄﻟﺖ
ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻷﺳﺒﻖ ﺍﻷﺳﺘﺎﺫ ﻃﻪ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺒﺸﻴﺮ ﻋﻦ
ﺭﺃﻳﻪ ﻓﻲ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻓﻜﺎﻥ ﺭﺩﻩ ﻟﻲ ﺩﻩ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻣﺪﻟﻊ ﻣﺎ
ﺑﻴﻔﻴﺪﻛﻢ .
× ﻭﻓﻲ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻟﻢ ﺃﻗﺒﻞ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺮﺃﻱ ﻣﻦ ﻃﻪ ﻭﻗﻠﺖ ﻟﻪ
ﻫﺬﺍ ﻟﻴﺲ ﺭﺃﻱ ﺑﻞ ﻋﺎﻃﻔﻪ ﻷﻥ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺗﺮﻙ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻭﺟﺎﺀ
ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻀﺤﻚ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﻟﻲ ﺍﻷﻳﺎﻡ ﺳﺘﺜﺒﺖ ﻟﻚ ﻗﻮﻟﻲ ﻭﻗﺪ ﻛﺎﻥ
ﻟﻘﺪ ﻋﺸﻨﺎ ﻭﺷﻔﻨﺎ ﻓﻌﺎﺋﻞ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﻭﺩﻟﻌﻪ ﻭﺗﺪﻟﻴﻌﻪ ﻣﻦ
ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ .
× ﻭﺍﻷﺧﺒﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺑﻄﺮﻓﻨﺎ ﺗﻘﻮﻝ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻗﺪ ﺃﺩﻯ ﻋﻘﺪﻩ
ﻭﺇﻟﺘﺰﺍﻣﻪ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ( ﺗﺒﺔ ) ﻭﻭﻗﻊ ﻋﻘﺪﺍ ﻣﻊ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﻋﺰﺍﻡ
ﻟﻴﻠﺤﻖ ﺑﺰﻣﻴﻠﻪ ﺑﺎﺳﻜﺎﻝ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻧﺎﺱ ﻣﺤﺴﻦ ﻻ ﺯﺍﻟﻮﺍ
ﻳﺤﻨﺴﻮﺍ .
× ﻭﺃﻧﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺃﺷﺪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻳﺪ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﻷﻧﻪ ﺍﻟﻮﺣﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻗﺎﻡ
ﺑﻤﻌﺎﻗﺒﺘﻪ ﺍﻻﻥ ﻭﺃﺑﻌﺪﻩ ﻣﻦ ﺭﺣﻠﺔ ﺃﻧﻐﻮﻻ ﺭﻏﻢ ﺍﻟﺤﻮﺟﺔ ﺇﻟﻴﻪ
ﻭﻫﺬﺍ ﺃﻛﺒﺮ ﻋﻘﻮﺑﺔ ﻟﻬﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻜﺒﺮ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻳﻌﻠﻢ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﺃﻥ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺃﻛﺒﺮ ﻣﻠﻴﻮﻥ ﻣﺮﺓ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺘﻼﻋﺐ ﺑﻪ ﻻﻋﺐ .
× ﻭﻛﻢ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺟﻤﻴﻼ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺮﻓﻊ ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺻﻮﺭﺓ ﻫﺬﺍ
ﺍﻟﻤﻔﺘﺮﻱ ﻭﺗﻜﺘﺐ ﻟﻪ ( ﻻﻧﺮﻳﺪ ﻣﺘﻌﺎﻟﻲ ﻭﻣﺘﺨﺎﺫﻝ ﺑﻴﻨﻨﺎ ﻗﺎﺗﻞ
ﻛﺎﻟﺮﺟﺎﻝ ﺃﻭ ﺃﺭﺣﻞ )
× ﻭﻣﻦ ﻫﻨﺎ ﻧﻄﺎﻟﺐ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻋﻠﻰ ﺭﺃﺳﻪ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺃﻥ
ﻳﺒﺎﺩﺭﻭﺍ ﺑﺘﻄﺒﻴﻖ ﻟﻮﺍﺋﺢ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﻓﻲ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ
ﻋﺒﺮﺓ ﻟﻐﻴﺮﻩ ﻭﻳﺤﻔﻆ ﺣﻘﻮﻕ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻌﻈﻴﻢ .
ﺍﻟﺬﻫﺒﻴﺔ ﺍﻷﺧﻴﺮﺓ
ﻭﻋﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﺬﻫﺒﻴﺔ ﺍﻷﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﻟﻬﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺼﺒﺎﺡ ﻧﺘﻘﺪﻡ ﻟﻸﺥ ﻃﻪ ﻋﻠﻲ
ﺍﻟﺒﺸﻴﺮ ﺑﺄﺣﺮ ﺍﻟﺘﻬﺎﻧﻲ ﺑﻤﻨﺎﺳﺒﺔ ﻣﻨﺤﻪ ﺩﺭﺟﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻛﺘﻮﺭﺍﺓ
ﺍﻟﻔﺨﺮﻳﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺟﺎﻣﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻟﻠﻌﻠﻮﻡ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻜﻨﻠﻮﺟﻴﺎ ﻭﻣﺰﻳﺪﺍ
ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﺠﺎﺣﺎﺕ ﻳﺎ ﺣﻜﻴﻢ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف متمرده
بقلمي /احمد تبان
الحبيب وينو قالوا لي سافر

نعم سافر الحبيب الزعيم لانجولا
وتتبعه
دعوات الصالحين شعب الصفوه
بنصر
مؤزر ..
والفرسان مابوصوها بالقتال
ده شغلها
وتخصصها ..نحن ندعمهم بالدعوات
الصادقه
ذهب المريخ باذن الواحد الاحد
سيسطع نجمه
في سماء انجولا..
لاخوف علي المريخ فهو فريق
كبير يعي
ماهو المطلوب ...
نعم ففرساننا لاتنقصهم الخبره
ولا الروح
القتاليه..
فجمالنا سالم وثباتنا امير وعلاء
وايمننا سعيد
ورمانتنا جابسون ..
ودهشتنا عجب تدهش الانجولين.
.وصعابها لها
مصعب..
والفنان اوكرا سيسحرهم ..وكوفي
يكفيهم التفكير
في الصعود..والرمح الملتهب وانغا
هذا يومه دوما
تجده في اللحظات الحاسمه..
اما المشاكش كواي القلوب
سيرهقهم بطلعاته
الصاروخيه ..
ولدينا خبير فرنسي يعلم كيف
يهزم الخصوم خارج
الارض وقد فعلها من قبل مع
زبوننا الدائم في
عقر داره ..
اخيرا:-
نرسل الدعوات الصادقه بتصر
يضمن لنا الصعود

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كرات عكسية
محمد كامل سعيد
اسماعيل بابا وسماسرة المريخ..!!

* توقفت كثيراً امام القرار الذي اصدرته لجنة اللاعبين غير الهواة بخصوص المحترف الكاميروني اسماعيل بابا الذي تم شطبه من كشوفات الاهلي شندي، وما لفت نظري ان الغرامة التي فرضتها اللجنة على النادي بلغت ستة الآف دولار فقط..!!
* نعم قررت لجنة غير الهواة الزام الاهلي شندي بدفع ستة الآف دولار للكاميروني اسماعيل بابا عبارة عن رواتب عام كامل.. اي ان راتب الهداف الكاميروني المرعب لم يتجاوز الـ(500) دولار في الشهر..!!
* واسماعيل بابا سبق وان تصدر قائمة هدافي الدوري الممتاز قبل ان يتم تحويله الى فريق المهدية في اعارة (غريبة) لم يكتب لها النجاح غادر بعدها اللاعب الى بلاده وبعد عودته الى الخرطوم وجد ان الاهلي قام بشطبه..!!
* تذكرت ما ورد في قرارات لجنة اللاعبين غير الهواة بخصوص راتب بابا الذي لا يتجاوز الـ(500) دولار يتسلمها اللاعب أول كل شهر، تذكر عشرات الآلآف من الدولارات التي يصرفها مجلس المريخ على مجموعة من (النتابلة)..!!
* مثلاً (أب قلباً ميت 1) ـ كلتشي ـ كان يتقاضى (22) ألف دولار بالتمام والكمال أول كل شهر من ادارة المريخ التي لم تستفيق من (الغيبوبة) الاّ بعد فوات الأوان.. فسارعت لإنهاء عقده، ولا احد يدري كم هو راتبه حالياً في الاهلي شندي..!!
* ظل (أب قلباً ميت 1) يستنزف المريخ، وفي ذات الوقت دارت عجلة (الدولار) وحقق اصحاب المصالح اهدافهم المتمثلة في مكاواة الهلالاب باللاعب وبالتالي ضمان زيادة توزريع صحفهم البايرة.. وبعدما حققوا مآربهم قالوا له مع (20) ألف سلامة..!!
* بعدها قام (أب قلباً ميت 2) ـ تراوري ـ بدور البطولة في المريخ، وكالعادة وصل راتبه الى (20) ألف دولار، ودارت الاسطوانة اياها والمتعلقة بأنه هداف الدوري ووصل الهوان بالمريخ ـ من جانب اللاعب ـ الى أسوأ المراحل..!!
* ودونكم ما نشاهده من حلقات بايخة هذه الايام بخصوص (أب قلباً ميت 2) وتابعنا في آخر مشاهدها اعتداء اللاعب على المدرب المساعد، ووشايته التي نقلها الى الرئيس عن المعاملة السيئة والتجاهل الذي يجده من غارزيتو..!!
* ذلك بخلاف مسلسل الهروب والتأخر في العودة وغيره من مطالبات مستمرة ومتواصلة وملحة لـ(الدولار).. ورغم الجلسات المتكررة مع الرئيس الاّ ان الحال وواقعه المائل لم يتغير، ولن يتغيّر..!!
* حلقات مسلسل (أب قلباً ميت 2) تنبأنا بها وحذرنا مجلس المريخ منها وطالبناه بضرورة ردع اللاعب ووضع حد لتسيبه المتواصل واستهتاره بنادي المريخ وجماهيره ومدربيه وزملائه اللاعبين لكن لا حياة لمن تنادي..!!
* لقد كشف الراتب المتواضع للكاميروني اسماعيل بابا حجم الخدعة التي ظل مجلس المريخ يقع فيها كل ستة أشهر من جانب السماسرة الذين لا هم لهم غير الحصول على العمولات من الطرفين اللاعب والنادي، اما مصلحة المريخ فهي لا تهمهم..!!
* تخريمة أولى: يقيني ان الكاميروني اسماعيل بابا ربما تعاقد مع المريخ خلال فترة الانتقالات الصيفية المقبلة، لكن السؤال هنا هل سينضم اللاعب للكشوفات الحمراء براتب ألف دولار مثلاً في الشهر..؟!!
* تخريمة ثانية: الحقيقة اننا لا نستبعد انضمام بابا للمريخ لكن بمقابل لن يقل عن الـ(20) ألف دولار في الشهر لزوم العمولات وتكاليف السمسرة التي يقودها عدد من المتصوحفين والمطبلين..!!
* تخريمة ثالثة: نتمنى للمريخ التوفيق في مباراة السبت الصعبة امام كابو سكورب رغم الموسيقى التصويرية التي انتظمت الديار الحمراء ومهدت لسقوط الفريق..!!

*

----------


## عز الدين

*وهج المنبر| |زاكي الدين الصادق
 وعادت نغمة الاستقالة..!!
 *لا ادري  للأمانة متي سيكف رئيس نادي المريخ السيد جمال الوالي عن الحديث عن ذهابه  كلما لاح في الافق مطب كروي لفريق الكرة كمطب الكرة الافريقية التي سيلعبها  الفريق بعد اقل من اسبوع من الان امام كابو سكورب الانغولي فحديث الرجل عن  الذهاب بهذه الصورة المتكررة بات مملا لحد لا يوصف لانه يرسل دوما اشارات  تصب في جانب واحد وهو صرف نظر الجميع بشكل متعمد عن سخونة الاجواء التي  حتما سيلاقيها الفريق في المباراة القادمة التي كان من المفترض ان يوليها  رئيس النادي جل اهتمامه بدلا من اللجؤ دوما لكرت الرحيل والحديث عنه بهذه  الشاكلة المتكررة.
 *رئيس نادي المريخ لاينكر احد حجم اسهاماته فهي علي  العين والراس لكن هنالك  جوانب كان علي الوالي المراعاة لها خصوصا ان  الفريق يمر بمرحلة صعبة تحدثنا كثيرا عن انها تحتاج لتكاتف من الجميع،  ورئيس النادي تحديدا يجب ان يمثل رأس الرمح في هذا التكاتف، وهذا الواقع  كان يحتم عليه النزول لخندق لاعيبيه والمقاتلة معهم بذات الضراوة المرتقب  ان يقاتل بها لاعبو المريخ في لواندا امام خصم متربص بالفرقة الحمراء  ولايخفي تطلعاته لإسقاطها والعبور عبرها للدور القادم، ونسأل هنا ما الذي  جد تحديدا في امر استقالة رئيس النادي ومجلسه حتي يخرج الرجل مذكرا بها  الجميع، الم يكن من المفروض ان يلتفت رئيس النادي ومجلسه لمباراة الفريق  المصيرية، والتي يمثل عبور الفريق لها اولوية تتطغي علي كل الاحداث التي  يلوي عنقها دوما رئيس النادي بحديثه المكرر عن الرحيل.
 *الم يكن من  الاجدي التفرغ الكامل لهذا اللقاء وبحث كل الوسائل التي يمكن ان تعين  الفريق ولاعيبيه خصوصا النواحي المعنوية لنجوم الفريق التي يسهم فيها مثل  هذا الحديث المحبط بالسلب لا بالايجاب الذي كان من المفترض ان يسعي رئيس  النادي لتوفيره في هذا الوقت الهام والعصيب.
 *ماذا فعل الوالي ومجلسه  كي يحظي المريخ بتحكيم عادل ونزيه لاتهدر عبره مكتسبات المريخ المهدد بذلك  عبر تحكيم ظل الاعلام المريخي يتحدث عن تربصه بالمريخ لاكثر من عشرة ايام،  ومالذي فعله الرجل ومجلسه في امر المتسيب الكبير تراوري الذي ضرب كل  الارقام القياسية في التسيب واخر ارقامه التي ظل يحرزها ويحطمها لوحده في  الفوضي عندما اتي مساء يوم مباراة هلال كادوقلي مطالبا بإشراكه وكأن هذا  النادي احد اندية الحواري لينتفض غارزيتو في وجهه بعد ان مل من تكرار غياب  عقاب مجلس المريخ للمالي المستهتر.
 استبعاد غارزيتو للمالي تراوري من  السفر مع الفريق للواندا حفظ شيئا من ماء وجه الادارة المهدر بفضل  اكلشيهيات ابن بامكو واعتبره اتي عادلا بعد ان مارس تراوري كل أشكال  السرمحة والتلاعب بمعاني الاحترافية التي باتت مع المالي في وجود المجلس  الحالي لا قيمة لها ولن تكون لها قيمة طالما ان سياسات المجلس بهذه الشاكلة  المشينة في حق المريخ وجمهوره.
 وهج اخير:
 *يثبت رئيس نادي المريخ  كل يوم ان المعارضة المريخية علي حق فهي ظلت تتحدث علي الدوام عنما يمكن ان  يقدم عليه الرجل من خطوات خصوصا فيما يتعلق بمبدأ الاستقالة التي باتت  ورقة بالية في يد رئيس النادي لكنه لم يكف يوما من التلويح بها.
  *المريخ تنتظره مباراة غاية في الصعوبة ونجد ان بعضهم يتباكي علي الاستقالة  وهذا وضع للأمانة بات يصنعه رئيس المريخ عمدا في الفترة الاخيرة ولا ادري  الي متي سيستمر هذا الوضع المأذوم.
 *لماذا لم يفكر رئيس النادي في ان  يقود بعثة فريقه في اخطر مباراة لها ولماذا يكرر حديثه عن الاستقالة قبل  المباريات الحساسة التي دايما مايخوضها المريخ بمبدأ نكون او لا نكون فهذه  الاسئلة تبقي مشروعة طالما ان رئيس النادي يفضل مثل هذه الاوقات غير  الملائمة ليحدثنا كذلك عن الرحيل الذي يعلمه القاصي والداني من اهل المريخ  ومنهم من سلم به كحقيقة ستحدث عاجلا او اجلا لكن الذي لن يهضمه اهل المريخ  في هذه المرحلة المفصلية علي مستوي التنافس الافريقي هو التعامل مع نتائج  الفريق ووضعها كأداة لقياس استمرارية الرئيس ومجلسه من عدمها وللاسف هذا  عين مايحدث الان من الادارة المريخية تجاه نتائج فريقها الذي بات يشكل  مفترق طرق لذهاب المجلس او بقائه.
 *اللقاء امام الانغولي صعب ونتمني ان يكون المجلس قد اتلفت لوضع التحكيم الافريقي في زحمة استقالاته المعادة دوما.
 *كل الاعلام المريخي تناول خطورة موقف التحكيم وحتي مدرب الفريق لم يخفي  تخوفه من سؤ التحكيم الافريقي خصوصا ان رئيس كابو سكورب يشتهر بالبلطجة  واستمالة الحكام الافارقة السيئون اصلا لصالح فريقه.
 *مجلس المريخ يسمع ويري وننتظر ردة فعله تجاه وضعية حكام القارة السمراء.
 *الحديث عن الاستقالة في هذا التوقيت يمثل هروب صريح من مجلس كان من  المفترض ان يوفر افضل الاجواء لفريقه لا ان يعكرها عمدا بهذه الاسطوانة  المشروخة والمكررة حد الملل.
 *ذهاب الوالي لن يمثل صدمة جديدة للوسط  المريخي بقدرما ما قد يمثل تعثر الفريق لا قدر الله امام خصمه في انغولا  الصدمة التي حتما ستجب بداخلها اي صدمات اخري خصوصا ان تسبب الحكم الناميبي  المغمور في ذلك بتحيزه لصاحب الارض وهذا الواقع المخيف نتمني ان لايحدث  للمريخ في اللقاء القادم ونجدد الحديث مرة اخري علي ضرورة بحث امر التحكيم  الناميبي من قبل مجلس المريخ المتهم بإهمال هذا الجانب الي الان.
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
لدغة عقرب
النعمان حسن
لماذا حشد مجدي الرياضيين والأندية لدعم ترشيحه؟من المبادئ الثابتة في المنظمات الرياضية الدولية وعلى رأسها الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم واللجنة الاولمبية الدولية اولا ان استقلالية الهيئة الرياضية عن الحكومة وعدم تدخل الحكومة في الشأن الخاص بها الا ما هو متفق عليه وثانيا وهذا للاهمية نبذ
السياسة والعنصرية والفوارق الدينية وثالثا على اي مسئول في الاتحاد له مصالح خاصة مع الهيئات الرياضية والأفراد التابعين لها ان يتنحى عن موقعه حتى لايكون لموقعه علاقة بمصالحه.
هذه مبادى تعتبر الاميز في مسيرة المنظمات الرياضية ولهذا فان الهيئات الرياضية تجمع كل الوان الطيف من مختلف اتجاهاتهم السياسية والعنصرية والدينية ولكن اللافت عندنا في السودان عدم مراعاة هذه المبادئ بل وخرقها والخروج عنها دون مساءلة قانونية فكم من مسئول في الاتحادات تربطه مصالح خاصة ومادية مع الاتحادات ومع ذلك لم يتخلوا او يعفوا عن مواقعهم.
ما دفعني لتناول هذا الامر الآن ما تداولته الصحف عن تنظيم مهرجان رياضي ضم بعض اداريي الاندية والاندية الرياضية بل بزيها الرياضي ومشاركات رياضية تأييدا لترشيح الاخ المحامي مجدي شمس الدين لمنصب سياسي نائبا في البرلمان عن واحد من الاحزاب السياسية المتنافسة على البرلمان من منظور سياسي حيث انه ليس مرشحا للرياضيين لعمل رياضي وبديهي ان الاندية تضم كافة الوان الطيف السياسي مما دفع باللوائح الدولية ان تحرص على حظر اقحام هذه الاندية والاداريين في شأن سياسي ويزداد الامر خطورة واكثر مخالفة للوائح الدولية عندما يكون هذا العمل لمصلحة خاصة بمسئول في الهيئة الرياضية التي يتبع لها هؤلاء الاداريين والاندية الامر الذي يخالف اللائحة لان النادي ليس له ولاء سياسي لحزب معين وانه يضم موالين لكل الاحزاب كما ان الجانب الاخطر فان هذا الموقف يعني تلقائيا تعاطف المرشح السياسي اذا كان مسئولا في الاتحاد الرياضي كما هو حال الاخ مجدي مما يفقده الحيادية والترصد لمن لم ينحاز له سياسيا والتعاطف مع من ساندوه سياسيا كما انه يقحم هذه الاندية في صراعات سياسية قد تثير الفتنة بين اعضائها الذين لهم مواقف مؤيدة لمنافسيه.
لهذا كان حظر اقحام السياسة في الرياضة وهيئاتها واي تصرف كهذا يقحم المسئول والاندية في مشاكل قانونية لا مبرر لها واحسب ان الاخ مجدي شمس الدين سكرتير الاتحاد العام والقانوني الضليع اعلم من الآخرين بمخالفة تصرفه هذا للوائح الدولية وهو ينظم مهرجان رياضي لتأييد سياسي له في انتخابات سياسية وهو ما يعد استغلال نفوذ لموقعه في شأن سياسي فهل سيكافئ مجدي من ساندوه سياسياً ويطوع لهم قوانين الرياضة؟ وهل سيحرم من لم يساندوه من حقوقهم الرياضية ليخل بهذا ميزان الحياد والعدالة الذي حرصت اللوائح الدولية على التأكيد عليه؟
وكيف يكون الموقف لو سارعلى درب الاستاذ مجدي المنافسين له في نفس الدائرة وكيف يكون موقف المرشحين الرياضيين من احزاب اخرى؟ فهل يقبل مجدي لهم بصفته سكرتير الاتحاد المسئول ان يسخروا الاندية في مهرجانات رياضية وبزيهم الرياضي ويؤدون مباريات استعراضية دعما للمرشحين الذين ينتمون لأحزاب مختلفة مع انه نفسه المسئول الاول الذي تفرض عليه مسئوليته ان يمنع منعا باتا مشاركة الهيئات الرياضية المنضوية تحت لواء الاتحاد من ان تقحم نفسها طرفا في صراعات انتخابية لصالح أي حزب لان هذا يعني تفتت الوحدة الرياضية والتعايش الذي تقوم عليه فلسفة الرياضة بعيدا عن التورط في الخلافات السياسية.
صراحة اعتقد ان مجدي مطالب بالاعتراف بهذا الخطأ وهذه الهفوة حتى لا تصبح سابقة وماذا يقول مجدي لو ان المفوض وهو نفسه مرشح؟ هل له ان يدعو الاندية والاتحادات التي تخضع لاشرافه لان تقيم مهرجانا تأييدا له وهل يقبل مجدي ان يشارك اتحاده في مهرجان رياضي لمرشح منافس له او لحزبه.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
الصدى
عمر الجندي
من المسئول عن تعيين الحكام الحريم؟• تحصلنا على معلومات تخص لجنة التحكيم المحلية بأنها كانت وراء تعيين الحكام الحريم لمباراة المريخ والمهدية في دوري الشباب، رغم اتصال السيد زكي عباس سكرتير الاتحاد المحلي من أجل استبدال طاقم التحكيم (الحريم) حسب ما رواه لنا
شهود عيان، إلا أن السيد فيصل آدم سكرتير لجنة التحكيم المحلية تمسك بإدارة الطاقم النسائي اللاتي فشلن في إدارة المباراة بالصورة المطلوبة.. وتعرضت إحداهن لإعتداء (رش بالماء).
• وأيضا معلوماتنا أكدت بأن السيد سكرتير الاتحاد المحلي لم يكن متواجداً في لقاء المريخ والمهدية إلا أنه أجرى اتصالاته الهاتفية مع سكرتير لجنة التحكيم المحلية من أجل تصحيح الأوضاع ولكن..
• إذا كانت لجنة التحكيم المحلية ملمة بروليت دوري الشباب وموقف الفرق وأهمية بعض مبارياتها خاصة بالنسبة للفريقين الذين يتصدران المنافسة لاختارت الحكم المناسب الذي يستطيع إدارة المباراة بكل كفاءة ويخرجها لبر الأمان.
• ولجنة التحكيم المحلية لم تراع ظروف المباراة وإقامتها باستاد المريخ ووجود متابعة كبيرة من قبل جماهير المريخ.
• لو راعت كل ذلك لما أصرّت على قيام المباراة رغم اتصال سكرتير الاتحاد المحلي ونائب سكرتير الاتحاد العام، كما أن العنصر النسائي يتم اختياره لإدارة النشاط النسوي وليس نشاط الرجال.. وإذا لم يكن هنالك نشاط نسوي لكرة القدم تتم الاستعانة بهن في وظيفة حكم رابع كأقصى حد.
• لولا حكمة بعض من أهل المريخ لحدث ما لا يحمد عقباه في لقاء المريخ والمهدية في دوري الشباب.
• لا ندري حتى الآن لماذا تمسك فيصل آدم على إقامة المباراة ودافع عن الطاقم النسائي رغم اتصال زكي عباس سكرتير الاتحاد المحلي ونائب سكرتير الاتحاد العام؟
• نرجو ألا يكون مسئول لجنة الحكام باتحاد الخرطوم يبحث عن الشهرة عبر إذلال المريخ بكل فئاته كما يفعل الآخرون دائماً؟!
• نتمنى أن تتم مساءلة فيصل آدم على الإجراءات التي اتخذها بإسناد تحكيم مباراة كبيرة طرفها فريق جماهيري لـطاقم (حريم) مما كان يمكن أن يؤدي لكارثة لا يعلم مداها إلا الله.
• الكل يعمل الحساسية بين مشجعي الناديين الكبيرين مما يقود للتهكم والتندر على أحد الناديين بأن مباراة شبابه تمت إدارتها بواسطة (نسوان)!! ونرجو ألا يكون ما حدث اهانة واستحقار فريق بقامة المريخ؟.
• نقولها بقلوب واثقة ومطمئنة (حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل) في كل من يحاول تصغير وتحقير فرق الزعيم.
صدى ثانٍ
• البيان المشترك بين الاتحاد والهلال كشف حال المعاناة لدى الاتحاد.. وضعف اتحاد لا يعرف كيفية التعامل مع المؤسسات والنشاط الذي يديره.. نحن نقرأ جيداً ما بين السطور.
• تراجع الهلال من انسحابه المعلن بعد وضعه لشروط وطلبات طالب بها فتم سحب الاستقالة وتأجيل مباراته في مسرحية هزيلة الإخراج.
• ونفتح ملف خطير آخر كيف عاد اللاعب أحمد بيتر لمزاولته للنشاط؟
• العباسية تقبع في الدرجة الثالثة بأمر قضية أحمد بيتر!
• ما المقابل الذي قدمه الهلال لحل إشكال أحمد بيتر؟
• على أهل المريخ أن يتحسبوا جيداً من لجان الاتحاد التي تضم غلاة الهلالاب الذين لا هم لهم سوى تدمير المريخ.
• حزنت كثيراً لما حدث للعباسية النادي العريق.
• نقرأ بأن أحمد بيتر سيشارك مع ناديه.. أفتونا كيف سيشارك وبأي منطق؟آخر الأصداء
• بحمد الله حلت بعثة الأحمر الظافرة بإذن الله بالأمس بمطار لواندا تحفها دعوات الملايين من أبناء الشعب السوداني.
• مباراة لواندا صعبة بكل المقاييس.. وتخوف غارزيتو من الحكام يجعلنا نشعر بعم الاطمئنان. إلا أن الخوف في أحايين كثيرة محصلة الجودة والاتقان.
• هجومية بتوازن دفاعي يكفل لنا التأهل بإذن الله.
• الرهان على بكري المدينة في تجاوز محطة لواندا.
• عبور كابو سكورب يصحح مسار المريخ أفريقياً ومحلياً.
• فوز المريخ سيساهم إيجابياً في تعديل الكثير من الصور المقلوبة.
• لن نتركك تسير وحدك.. نحن معاك يا مريخ بالدعاء والأمنيات أن يحفظك المولى في المقام الأول.. وينصرك في المقام الثاني.. وتعود سالماً غانماً في المقام الأخير.
• ختاماً يأتي الكل للقلب وتبقى انت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل في القلب.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
 اوف سايد
حسن محجوب
• مباراة لاعبين• تمثل مباراة بعد غد السبت التي تجمع الزعيم وفريق كابو سكورب الانغولي اختباراً حقيقياً لعودة نجوم الأحمر لمستواهم الحقيقي وحرصهم على الأداء المقنع .
• نتوقع أن يعمل المدرب الفرنسي غارزيتو على كسب أكبر وقت من الزمن في
تأمين مرمى فريقه ليضاعف الضغوط على الفريق المضيف المتأخر رغم ان غارزيتو صرح بانه سوف يخوضها هجومية
• فريق كابو سكورب يعتبر من الفرق الجديدة في القارة و يمتاز بنجوم أصحاب قدرات ومهارات عالية ويلعبون بتنظيم جيد والتزام كبير في أداء المهام المطلوبة.
• غارزيتو صرح في اكثر من صحيفة ان المباراة صعبة وتكمن صعوبتها في الأمور التي تقوم بها الفرق الافريقية من خارج الملعب ومُحاباة الحكام خاصة وان فريق كابو سكورب يعد من الفرق الغنية في افريقيا.
• ومن المهم جدا أن يتعرف مدرب المريخ الفرنسي وجهازه الفني المساعد على أسلوب فريق كابو وطريقة اللعب ومن ثم وضع الترياق المضاد اولا بالالتزام الدفاعي وقتل اللعب ومن ثم مباغتة الفريق المضيف بهدف مباغت يربك الحسابات.
• واود ان اهمس في اذن اللاعبين بان مسؤولية الكتيبة الحمراء كبيرة ومتعاظمة في أن تحسن التعامل مع المباراة بما لا يسبب لها أي ضغوط تؤثر سلبا على النتيجة الايجابية المرجوة .
• ويجب أن تبقى الدروس الصعبة التي واجهت المريخ في ملعبه في الدوري الممتاز أمام الفرق التي احرجته قبل هذه المواجهة حاضرة في الأذهان ودرس يجب ألا يتكرر مرة أخرى .
• مباراة السبت لن تكون سهلة وستختلف كثيرا عن مباراة القلعة الحمراء والتي وقفت فيها جماهير المريخ وقفة رجل واحد وكانت اللاعب 12 في المباراة مما جعل الاهداف تنساب نحو شباك كابو سكورب وكان من المفروض ان يحسم التأهل من امدرمان
• مباراة السبت يبدأ فيها المريخ فتح صفحة جديدة وأمامه فرصة المحافظة على شباكه نظيفة والعبور بهدفي امدرمان وهذا أسوأ الفروض، فالجماهير ترنو نحو ابطالها الافذاذ في تحقيق فوز كبير في انغولا حتى يصبح التأهل خدمة يمين وعرق جبين.
• نطالب نجوم المريخ وجهازهم الفني مبكرا بأهمية الحذر من المنافس والتعامل مع طموحاته الكبيرة بواقعية ولابد من أن يدخل كل لاعب أرض الملعب وهو في كامل الحرص والتركيز.
• الحرص مطلوب لكونه يساعد كل لاعب في أن يدخل المباراة وهو في تركيز عالي وحماس وإصرار ورغبة في مواصلة العروض القوية والجميلة والأهداف الوفيرة.
• الحرص الذي نرجوه هو الذي يجعل من كل لاعب في الفريق نجما يقدم أفضل ما عنده ويجزل العطاء بعيدا عن التراخي أو التكاسل .
• هل يغيب عن لاعبي المريخ أن مباراة السبت مصيرية وحاسمة وتحمل اكثر من عنوان؟.. لا نشك أبدا في أن الصورة واضحة وكل لاعب يعرف تماما أن عدم العبور يعني نهاية حزينة ومصير لا يتناسب والنادي الكبير ولا طموحات الجماهير .
• ولن يرحم التاريخ هذه المجموعة التي كتب عليها منازلة كابو سكورب لأن ما بذل من جهد كبير وأمام الفريق فرص كبيرة للاستمرار بشكل مؤثر في هذه البطولة
• ونلفت نظر من يرتدي شارة القائد في مباراة السبت ليقوم بدوره في القيادة التي تضبط الإيقاع.
• وأمام لاعبي المريخ فرصة جيدة للاستفادة من فارق الهدفين في القلعة الحمراء ويحسنوا التعامل مع حسبة التأهل وهو ما يتطلب عدم التفريط في الفرص أو التهاون في أي وقت من زمن المواجهة.
• اللقاء مسؤولية تقع على عاتق اللاعبين قبل المدرب الفرنسي.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
قلم في الساحة
مامون ابو شيبة
التحدي الكبير للجماهير
* تم تأخير إعلان إنطلاقة مشروع دعم جماهير المريخ لناديها عبر الاستقطاع الشهري من الرصيد ولمدة 24 شهراً، رغم اكتمال الاتفاق مع شركات الإتصال وبعد مفاوضات شاقة انتهت بأن يكون نصيب كل من شركات الاتصال 20% من المبلغالمحول.
* وتأخير إعلان إنطلاقة المشروع يعود لرغبة القائمين على أمره في إيجاد أجواء مشجعة لجماهير المريخ كي تساهم بحماس في المشروع..
* لذلك.. نتضرع إلى الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يوفق فريق المريخ في تحقيق الفوز على كابوسكورب الأنجولي عصر بعد غدٍ السبت ويعود فارس السودان ببطاقة التأهل لدور ال16 من دوري الأبطال الأفريقي.. حتى يجد أهل المشروع الأجواء المشجعة لإعلان إنطلاقة المشروع..
* لمست حماساً كبيراً وسط الجماهير للمشاركة في هذا المشروع.. وحتى الفئة الفقيرة من الجماهير عازمة على المشاركة.. ولا أظن إن المشروع سيتأثر سلباً أو إيجاباً بنتائج فريق الكرة إلا بقدر ضئيل.
* رغم علمي إن رئيس المريخ اتخذ قراراً نهائياً بالتنحي بعد حوالي شهر لأسباب خاصة.. لكن ربما نجح الضغط المتواصل في أن يوافق على الاستمرار حتى نهاية دورة المجلس بانتهاء موسم 2016م.
* كما أن نجاح مشروع 2870 قد يساعد في إقناع المجلس ورئيسه على إكمال دورة المجلس الحالي.. وبالتالي يعتبر هذا المشروع بمثابة تحدٍ كبير لجماهير المريخ لتدعم ناديها بأكبر قدر من المال، لتؤكد رغبتها في استمرار الوالي ومجلسه حتى نهاية دورة المجلس على الأقل.
* مشاركة القواعد المريخية في الصرف على ناديها وتخفيف العبء عن كاهل قائد المسيرة الذي ضحى بأكثر من نصف ما يملك، ولم يبخل بشيء على مدى 12 عاماً، هي أكبر هدية وفاء وعرفان وتقدير تقدمها الجماهير لقائد المسيرة..
* بل تمنيت أن تلغي اللجنة الجماهيرية مبادرة تكريم الوالي.. وتتجه إلى حشد أكبر قدر من الجماهير للمشاركة في مشروع الدعم، فتوسيع المشاركة في مشروع الدعم أعتبره أكبر تكريم للوالي ورد الوفاء له.
* المشاركة في الدعم مفتوحة حتى للفقراء والبسطاء فأدنى قيمة للاستقطاع الشهري من الرصيد خمسة جنيهات فقط.. وأعلم إن الحماس الجماهيري وحب النادي سيدفع الفقراء والمعدمين للمشاركة بعشرة جنيهات..
* وهناك مشجعون عاديون من أصحاب الدخل المحدود أكدوا إنهم، سيخصصون مبلغ 50 جنيهاً شهرياً لدعم المريخ.. أي سيساهم كل منهم خلال فترة عامين بمبلغ 1200ج.. تعبيراً عن حبهم وعشقهم للمريخ ورغبة منهم في استمرارية الوالي.
* وهناك فئة ال100 جنيه شهرياً للمقتدرين.. وهؤلاء يمكن أن يساهموا أكثر بدفع نفس المبلغ شهرياً عن أولادهم وزوجاتهم..
* ظل جمال الوالي يدفع أكثر من مليار كل شهر لتسيير أمور نادي المريخ وفريق الكرة بخلاف التسجيلات والتعاقدات الدولارية الموسمية مع اللاعبين والأجهزة الفنية.. فهل شحن الرصيد بكرت 50 جنيهاً مع أول كل شهر سيصيبك بالإفلاس؟.. علماً إن هذا المبلغ يعادل قيمة مشوار أمجاد من الخرطوم إلى أمدرمان!
* المساهمة بالمال ودعم خزينة النادي هو أكبر تحدٍ ينتظر جماهير المريخ لتعبر عن عشقها لناديها وكوفاء وعرفان لقائد المسيرة الذي دعم ناديه بعشرات المليارات في شجاعة وأريحية نادرة.
* إذا كنت تحب المريخ وتريد تكريم قائد المسيرة جمال الوالي فعبر عن ذلك بالمساهمة الشهرية لدعم خزينة ناديك.
* مشروع 2870 سيكشف معادن الرجال.مقترح حول ذهاب الوالي
* إذا كانت استمرارية الرئيس جمال الوالي حتى إكمال دورة المجلس مستحيلة.. فأقترح أن يواصل المجلس الحالي عمله بصورة عادية ويسمح للوالي بالتنحي في مايو القادم من دون استقالة، على أن يظل رئيساً اسمياً للنادي حتى إكمال دورة المجلس، ويلتزم بالمساهمة في دعم المجلس مالياً من الخارج .. على أن يقوم نائب الرئيس بكافة أعباء الرئيس بالإنابة.. وإذا أصر عبدالصمد على الاستقالة بحسب تأكيداته السابقة.. يمكن انتخاب نائب رئيس جديد مثل السعيد عثمان محجوب.. والقصد من هذا المقترح أن يتم تخلي الوالي عن الرئاسة تدريجياً حتى لا تحدث صدمة بإنقطاعه المفاجئ عن رئاسة المريخ.تراوري
* رفض تراوري الدخول لمعسكر الفريق قبل مباراة هلال كادوقلي بحجة ضرورة تواجده مع والده المريض.
* ورفض غارزيتو مجاملة اللاعب وأسقطه نهائياً من حساباته حتى بعد العودة من انجولا..
* دلال تراوري الزائد سببه عدم محاسبة المريخ له منذ أول بادرة دلال وتحديداً منذ تأخره في العودة بعد أول سفرية له للإلتحاق بمنتخب مالي.
* عموماً انتهت قصة تراوري مع المريخ.. ويعتبر فقدانه خسارة، فهو مهاجم جيد ويهابه كل المدربين، حيث له نزعة شديدة في الوصول للمرمى ويضيع بالجملة ويسجل كثيراً.. وقد نال لقب هداف الدوري مع المريخ.. ولكن هذا اللاعب لا يعرف قدر نفسه وموهبته وكلاعب محترف.. كما تمادى في استغلال تساهل المريخ معه.
* لا نحبذ تصفية عقده ومنحه حرية الإنتقال الشهر القادم.. بل يجب منذ اليوم عرضه رسمياً للبيع ليسترد المريخ بعض المال الذي صرفه عليه.
* يجب أن يعرف تراوري إنه معروض للبيع وعليه أن يأتي بالمشتري في أي وقت خلال هذا الشهر، طالما أنه غير راغب في الإنضباط والاستمرار.. ولكن لن يطلق المريخ سراحه إذا لم يحصل على مقابل لاسيماً إنه قابض مقدم موسم كامل، إن لم أكن مخطئاً.
* وعلى مجلس المريخ أن يتعامل معه باحترافية وذكاء قانوني بحيث لا يتيح له فرصة فسخ العقد من طرف واحد.. أو مطالبته للمريخ بأموال كبيرة عبر الفيفا.. وذلك بقفل كل الثغرات القانونية أمامه.
*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*




و هل هم فعلاً كتاب



كتاب الغفلة حبينا  الحوشابي ..
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لدغة..نواعم
بقلمي/عبيرالاهليه
يجووووا عايدين يالله

ذهب الزعيم وذهب معه الالق
ذهب لينثر الابداع في ادغال
افريقيا..
ذهب يحمل امال شعب كامل
ذهب ليسطر بمداد من ذهب
انجاز ليس عليه بغريب اي
والله قد فعلها من قبل ..
افرح الامه ..وحمل الكؤوس
وجندل الابطال ..فهو الكوكب القاهر
كقلب الحبيب في الخفقان هكذا
قالوا عنه الشعراء..
روح والقلب داعيلك يامريخ..
يامريخ انتصر لذاتك انتصر
لشموخك
انتصر لشعبك الذي احبك بصدق
اعلن عن حضورك ذكرهم جيل
مانديلا
هيا فرسان المريخ انتم الاعلي
مهاره
ثقوا في ربكم ومن ثم في انفسكم..
اوصي الداهيه غازيتو نحن فريق كبير
لاتركن للدفاع هاجمهم في
عقر دارهم
اهزهمهم شر هزيمه فانت تمتلك كتيبه
مقاتله لاتخشي بل اجعلهم من يفكر في
الدفاع عن مرماه ..
قاتل بشرف او مت حرا..هو ديدننا
وشعارنا
ارفعوا الاكف واعوا الواحد القهار
بنصر كبير
اللهم انصر مريخ السودان ..
لدغه..اخيره:-
اضحكني صدقي عبدالله وهو هلالابي
ظريف معانا
في الصفحه دي قالي انا سالت
الرشيد علي كومر
قلت ليهو بتعرف عبير الاهليه..قال لا.
.فرح صديقي
عبدالله وقالي حارقه رزك ساكت...
قلت ليهو هو اي طيره لافه بتعرف عبير
..وهل عدم
معرفته لي منقصه لعبير ام كمال
وبعد عن الشبهات .
ياصديقي انا عشان اكتب عن الرشيد
قعد اتعب شديد
لمن انزل للوحل والمستنقعات
واعقم الكمامات..
ياصديقي قل لصبي الطابونه
بالواضح كده طاولجي
كيف تعرف اطباء الصيدليات ..
لكن ليك علي ياروشه ان شاءالله
اصنع عقاقير
تزيد هرمونات الذكوره ..

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*حسن حمد: لمن تقرع الاجراس؟ 
--------------------------------
حسن محمد حمد 
''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''
(درهم الحظ)..انت وينك وين 
"""""""""""""""""""""""""
@ بحمد الله ..بكل معايير وقياسات كرة القدم المعتمدة ..المريخ قريب جدا من صناعة فريق ضارب ..شرس ...يهز القارة السمراء من ادناها الي اقصاها..
@ فالفريق نجوم ولاعبين بمقومات معينة ..وانسجام وتفاهم وخبرات ..والاحمر يمتلك كل هذه المقومات ..ولكي لا نسمح لمحترفي الكتابات التي تغتال الاحمر كل موسم وهي تعبئ الرجرجة من مستجدي الانتماء المريخي الذين يدخلون المبارايات بقناعات مسبقة عن استهتار وفوضي وضعف مهارات كل اللاعبين ..وعدم اهليتهم و(انهم لا يستحقون ما دفع لهم )..
@ اقول ..ان هؤلاء الجهلة هم السبب الاول في افساد اخلاق المدرجات الحمراء ..وهم سبب تشويه التاريخ الناصع في الروح الرياضي لارقي جماهير الكرة في افريقيا والوطن العربي ..فأي كريستالة دخلت ملعب المريخ يتحمل وزرها اما غرفة عمليات الازرق عبر موفديها او احد الرجرجة الذين يتأثرون بالكتابات الرهاقية الغبية ..اعلاه..
@ هذه الكتابات التي تجد تذانا صاغية لدي الادارة الراجفة هي التي تدمر المريخ كل ستة اشهر بالشطب العاطفي الارعن..والتسجيل المصالحي..
@ لسنا ضد ان يتكسب بعضهم من التسجيلات ..لكن هذه العملية تجهض كل المساعي لصناعة فريق قوي ومتماسك ومنسجم ومتفاهم ..ويعدم عنصر الخبرات وهو اهم مقومات فرق البطولات ..وبالطبع ادارتنا آخر من يعلم او يهتم ..الاهم اسكات الاصوات ..حتي ان كانت اصوات جاهلة اثبتت كل التجارب جهلها ومضارها المدمرة علي الدوام..
بس هذا ليس وقت ذلك..
@ اقول ..اننا نقترب من الفريق المتكامل ..حراسة المرمي تضم عملاقين ..احدهما الاوغندي الموهوب جمال سالم ..الذي يقدم اداءا استثنائيا يثبت اقدام الفرقة ويمنحها الثقة التي تحتاجها ..ومنتظر منه التطور ليصل قمة الاساطير الافارقة الكبار في هذه الوظيفة الحساسة ..بس الله يقيه شر الرجرجة من الكتاب والمدرجات لاننا نتابع من يهاجمه الان بزعم الغرور ..بل سبه لانه يمرر الكرة ولا يشتتها ..تصوروا..؟!
معه العملاق الخبير المعز محجوب.. الذي اثق تماما علي قدرته علي سد الوظيفة بحقها ومستحقها في اي منافسة..بحول الله
@ في الدفاع ..يعتمد الخواجة علي الثنائي امير وفييرا ..ولا اظن احدا يفهم في كرة القدم يمكن ان يشكك في قدرات وكفاءة اي منهما علي المستوي الدولي.. هذا الثنائي فقط هما خط الظهر المعتمد بحسب تنظيم الخواجة.. لكنه يبدو ثلاثيا لالزام الطرفين بالعودة متي فقدت الكرة مع لاعبي الديب سنتر..ايمن وجايسون..فيصبح الدفاع سداسيا لمواجهة طلعات الخصم ..
@ وجود ايمن وسلمون ..في الديب سنتر ..يمنح المريخ تفوقا حقيقيا علي منافسيه ..ليس في منطقة الوسط بل علي المباراة كلها.. ولو ثبت غارزيتو الغاني اوكراه ثالثا لهما لاصبح الان يتحدث عن تحقيق كل البطولات المطروحة بيسر كبير.. فالمشاركة تمنح اللاعب الجاهزية والثقة والتفاهم ..واوكراه يشارك بديلا دائما ..وقطعا كوفي يمثل كارت هجومي بالغ التأثير ..لانه يجيد الحل الفردي ..التخطي واحراز الاهداف..
@ عودة الظهير الايمن بلة جابر يمكن الاستفادة منها لارهاق الجهة اليسري لاي منافس ..هذا بعد تفعيل دور جمهور الاحمر الحقيقي.. لان اكثر الذين تضرروا من الرجرجة والمستجدين بلة جابر ..رغم انه ظل حلما للهلال..
@ عفوا ..الرجرجة والرقي ..في القاموس الاعلامي الرياضي ..النوعين في (الفوتبول فانس)..مثل جمهور ليفربول وبرشلونة ومارسيليا والبافاري.. تزداد وقفتهم مع نجومهم ومدربيهم كلما تراجعوا ..او سقطوا ..بعكس ناس قريعتي راحت ..الذين انتموا للمريخ ساااااي كدا..وما ان يدخلوا الاستاد اذا غالبين يكوركوا واذا غير هاك يا بذاءات..
لم احترم برشلونة او البايرن الا عندما ارتفعت اعلام المدرجات كلها لحظة دخول هدف الريال الرابع في قلب ميونخ والكاتلان مع الهدف السابع للبايرن في الكامب نو.. هناك رقي لا مكان فيه لفكر ونزق ولا مزاجية ..فتلك مواصفات الرجرجة ..وانا اعايش الشعب الاحمر منذ ما يزيد عن ربع قرن ..لم التق مواصفاتهم الا منذ سنوات قليلة دخلت الينا مع فكر صحافة تجهل كل شئ عن كرة القدم ومنهجية النقد
آخر الاجراس 
..........................
@ اليس خصما بل عدوا من يسهم في تدمير فريقه عبر سلوكيات جاهلة..؟
@ كيف يدعي الانتماء للمريخ ..من يشتم اللاعبين ..حتي في مباراة هلال كادقلي التي لعبها المريخ لوحده تقريبا ..كان بالملعب فريقا واحدا طوال 87دقيقة
@ ما هي علاقة من يشتم حارس المرمي لانه لا يشتت الكرة بل يمررها لزميل ..بكرة القدم ..دا حقو يشوف ليهو نشاط آخر ينتمي له ..لانه هنا مجرد جاهل يسبب الضرر الجسيم للناس والنجوم ولنفسه ..
@ واضح ان علي تنظيمات الخلص شغل كتير ..لاصحاح البيئة ان اردنا صناعة فريق بطل.. فالحشائش العشوائية السامة في الصحافة والمدرجات اخطر من العدو وغرفة همشري ورفاقه..
جرس خاص
[12:24 2/4/2015] حسن حمد: وانغا وبكري 
..............................
@ جمال ..امير وفييرا ..وايمن وسلمون ..مع اوكراه وكوفي ..واذا استعاد بلة مهاراته المهولة في الركض الطولي بالكرة ..وارسال عكسياته الشهيرة ..
@ هذه مقرؤة مع وجود راسين نووين ..وانغا وبكري .. تكفي لقيادة مريخ السودان لتجاوز محطة كابوسكورب ..الفيل الانجولي الخطيؤ 
@ و..بالرحمن وحول الله والقرآن ..مريخنا متأهل ومصان
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
رحيق رياضي
احمد محمد الحاج
تعلموا من السومة‏

○ تساءلت الأوساط الرياضية السعودية عن سر إتقان مهاجم المنتخب السوري والأهلي السعودي (عمر السومة) لتنفيذ ركلات الجزاء واجادته لها حيث ظل اللاعب محل إعجاب الجماهير الأهلاوية على وجه الخصوص وجماهير الأندية الأخرى على وجه العموم.

○ السومة ظل يمثّل حالة إطمئنان ومصدر ثقة للجماهير الأهلاوية كلما تصدّى لتنفيذ احدى الركلات وحتى الركلة الوحيدة التي أضاعها في الدوري السعودي أمام الفيصلي (اصطدمت بالقائم) بينما نجح في إحراز (خمس ركلات) بالدوري وواحدة بدوري أبطال آسيا أمام (القادسية الكويتي) وواحدة في كأس ولي العهد.

○ السومة اجاب على تساؤل أحد الإعلاميين عن (سر) تميزه الكبير في تنفيذ ركلات الجزاء حيث أجاب اللاعب بعدم وجود أية أسرار أو قوة خارقة وإنما يتوقف أمر نجاحه في التنفيذ على عاملين مهمين هما (القرار والقوة).

○ ذكر مهاجم الأهلي بأنه يقوم (بإختيار الزاوية قبل التنفيذ) ويعتمد على التسديد (بقوة في أعلى مقص المرمى) وتلك المهارة تحتاج لتدريب مكثّف من قبل الجهاز الفني للاعب ومن قبل اللاعب نفسه على الصعيد التدريبي الشخصي.

○ إضاعة لاعبو المريخ (لأربع) ركلات جزاء مؤشّر مخيف قبل مباراة الإياب مع كابو سكورب الأنجولي لأنه من المحتمل جداً أن تصل المباراة لنقطة الجزاء الترجيحية كما حدث في العام (2011) أمام إنتر كلوب الأنجولي.

○ شخصياً وبدون حرج أتمنى أن يشاهد لاعبو المريخ والجهاز الفني طريقة السوري عمر السومة في التنفيذ ويتم التدرّب عليها واختيار لاعبين يتميزون بقوة التسديد والتركيز.

○ البرتغالي كريستيانو رونالدو سئل قبل ذلك عن سر إتقان الضربات الثابتة فأجاب بأنه يضع احدى الأجسام على فرع شجرة ويقوم بتصويب الكرة تجاهها.

○ طموح اللاعب يفترض أن لا يقتصر على (التدريبات الجماعية) التي يحصل عليها من قبل الجهاز الفني وإنما زيادة الجرعة باداء تمارين شخصية (لتطوير احدى المهارات) مثل الكرات العرضية أو تنفيذ الضربات الثابتة بما فيها ركلات الجزاء.

○ لا أعتقد أن المستوى الذي قدّمه المريخ أمام أسود الجبال أمس الأول يثير المخاوف أو يدعو للتشاؤم فالفريق حقق الإنتصار بثلاثة أهداف (نظيفة) وجميعها ملعوب دون مساعدات أو نيران صديقة.

○ الفوز المذكور أعاد التوازن ومنح اللاعبين ثقة وبعداً نفسياً ايجابياً قبل موقعة السبت المشهودة أمام كابو سكورب الأنجولي والتي تحتاج لأن يدخلها الأحمر بكامل قواه المعنوية وتركيزه الذهني بعيداً عن أي إحباط أو تخوف.

○ إيجابيات اللقاء هو الظفر بالنقاط الثلاث واستعادة التوازن بروليت الدوري الممتاز إضافة للخروج دون أية (إصابات) رغم العنف القانوني وغير القانوني الذي مارسه لاعبو الهلال كادوقلي على مرأى من قاضي الجولة خصوصاً لاعب الهلال السابق (صالح الأمين).

○ الجانب البدني للاعبين لم يكن سيئاً كما أشار بعض الزملاء لأن لاعبي المريخ تعاملوا مع المباراة (بحذر) شديد تقسيماً للمجهود وخوفاً من الإصابات وهو نهج لا بأس به طالما أن النتيجة كانت مريحة منذ شوط اللعب الأول.

○ صحيح أن هناك بعض اللاعبين لم يظهروا بالمستوى المطلوب مثل (بلة جابر) ولكن الأخير لم يكن في الفورمة أصلاً لإبتعاده عن التمارين والمباريات الرسمية.

○ نتيجة الفوز أفضل بكثير من أي اداء قبل مباراة أنجولا ومواصلة عبده جابر للتسجيل مؤشّر ممتاز للاعب مجتهد وجد نفسه حبيساً لدكة البدلاء لحساب لاعب مستهتر وغير راغب في المواصلة بالمريخ منذ تكميلية الموسم الماضي.

○ حاجة أخيرة كده :: تكرار الحديث عن أن المريخ مواجه بتحكيم سئ بأنجولا سيصيب تركيز اللاعبين في مقتل.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تمت اعادة هيكلة  قطاع المراحل السنية لنادي المريخ لمواجهة التحديات القادمة لفرق القطاع .

 السيد  جمال محمد عبدالله الوالي  مشرفا على القطاع  
 الكابتن حاتم محمد احمد رئيسا 
 السيد نصر الدين بخيت نائب الرئيس
 السيد انس الطاهر سالم مقررا للقطاع 
 السيد مبارك بكري محمد خيري المدير الاداري
 السيد معاوية موسي نائب المدير الاداري 
 السيد صلاح موسي مشرفا 
 السيد وليد بابكر مدير الكرة 
 السيد ياسين مجذوب مساعد مدير الكرة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* غارزيتو :تدربنا بشكل جيد 
 
 




وصلت العاصمة الأنغولية لواندا في الثالثة من عصر أمس بعثة فريق المريخ  لأداء مواجهة الإياب في دور الـ32 من أبطال إفريقيا أمام كابو سكورب  الأنغولي، وكان المريخ حقق الفوز ذهاباً بهدفين نظيفين وتلعب المباراة عصر  السبت على ملعب بلدية كوريكوس وكانت بعثة المريخ غادرت الخرطوم في الرابعة  من فجر أمس على طائرة الخطوط الجوية الإثيوبية وانتظرت ساعتين في العاصمة  أديس أبابا قبل أن تواصل في رحلة استغرقت 5 ساعات وتضم
البعثة المهندس عبد القادر همد رئيس البعثة، ومتوكل أحمد علي نائباً  للرئيس، ود. أسامة الشاذلي ومعتصم مالك عضوي مجلس الإدارة، حسن يوسف مدير  الكرة ، المدرب الفرنسي غارزيتو، والمدرب العام محسن سيد، ومدرب الأحمال  أنطونيو، ومدرب الحراس حكيم السبع، وطبيب الفريق عماد الدين عابدين،  واختصاصي العلاج الطبيعي أحمد العابد ، والمدلك خالد محمد ومسئول المعدات  سليمان بشير و20 لاعباً وهم أحمد الباشا، راجي عبد العاطي، بله جابر، جمال  سالم، المعز محجوب، أمير كمال، علاء الدين يوسف، مصعب عمر، علي جعفر، الريح  علي، أحمد ضفر، سالمون، أيمن سعيد، أوكرا، كوفي، رمضان عجب، وانغا، بكري  المدينة، عبده جابر، وعنكبة، ووجدت البعثة استقبالاً جيداً من إدارة نادي  كابو سكورب الأنغولي ولم تستغرق مغادرة المطار الكثير من الوقت وحلت البعثة  في فندق إسكانيا في وسط لواندا حيث كان وفد المقدمة أكد الحجوزات هناك،  وتناول اللاعبون وجبة الغداء عقب وصولهم وخلدوا للراحة.

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*مشكور حبيبنا
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

* نرجو ألا يكون مسئول لجنة الحكام باتحاد الخرطوم
 يبحث عن الشهرة عبر إذلال المريخ بكل فئاته 
كما يفعل الآخرون دائماً؟!


مسكين المريخ !
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غارزيتو يفاجئ اللاعبين بمران لساعتين بعد أربع ساعات فقط من وصول البعثة



لم تجد البعثة الحمراء فرصة للراحة لأكثر من أربع ساعات، فبعد ساعة واحدة من استقرار البعثة في فندق اسكانيا طلب الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء اجتماعاً عاجلاً مع صديق علي صالح وحاتم عبد الغفار وطالب بضرورة أداء الفريق لتدريب كامل في الساعة السابعة مساءً وكان وفد المقدمة المريخي احتاط لاحتمال إصرار المدير الفني على أداء تدريب في نفس يوم وصول البعثة للواندا وأكمل حجز ملعب بترواتلتيكو حيث انطلق تدريب الفرقة الحمراء في الساعة السابعة مساءً واستمر حتى التاسعة ووفّر بترو ملعباً مغلقاً لتدريبات الفرقة الحمراء الأمر الذي ساعد الجهاز الفني على اختبار طريقة اللعب التي يرغب في الاعتماد عليها في مباراة كابوسكورب حيث بدأ المران بتمارين خاصة بالجري حول الملعب وتفكيك عضلات وتمارين مشي وبعد ذلك قسّم غارزيتو اللاعبين إلى مجموعتين وركّز كثيراً على تمارين اللعب الضاغط والتمرير من لمسة واحدة كما درّب اللاعبين على التسديد القوي من خارج منطقة الجزاء وعلى كيفية الاستفادة من الكرات المعكوسة وترجمتها إلى أهداف.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الإرهاق سيد الموقف في مطار أديس 
 
 


تأثر لاعبو الأحمر بمغادرة البعثة المريخية فجرا إلى العاصمة الاثيوبية  أديس ابابا في طريقها إلى لواندا حاضرة انغولا.. خاصة وأن الفريق أدى تجربة  ودية عصراً أمام شباب ناصر.. حيث ظهر الإرهاق جليا في وجوه لاعبي المريخ  جراء الاستيقاظ فجرا والتوجه لمطار الخرطوم للمغادرة لاثيوبيا ومن ثم قضاء  ما يقارب الثلاث ساعات في مطار أديس ابابا قبل التوجه لمواجهة كابوسكورب .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* علاء الدين.. هل يفكر في تأمين الدفاع؟ 
 
 


حرص النجم علاء الدين يوسف على الاختلاء بنفسه في صالة انتظار مطار أديس  أبابا، حيث أمضى اللاعب المخضرم وقتا ليس بالقصير بعيدا عن زملائه  اللاعبين ويبدو أن نجم ارتكاز الفرقة الحمراء الذي وجد مؤخرا في خانة قلب  الدفاع رفقة أمير كمال يدرك تماما حجم المسؤوليات الجسام الملقاة على عاتقه  في الخطوط الخلفية المطلوب من عناصرها التماسك واللعب بتركيز حتى نهاية  المباراة عطفا على أن أصحاب الأرض سيندفعون للهجوم مما يولد ضغطا على دفاع  الأحمر إذ ربما يفكر فييرا في كيفية إيقاف خطورة هجمات الفريق الانغولي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الصدفة تجمع الزامبي موانزا بلاعبي المريخ 
 
 


لعبت الصدفة دورا كبيرا في ترتيب لقاء عفوي بين نجم المريخ السابق  الزامبي موانزا ولاعبي الفرقة الحمراء المرابطين بمطار أديس ابابا قبل  المغادرة الي انغولا . وكان موانزا ضمن بعثة المنتخب الزامبي بعد أن خاض  الرصاصات النحاسية مباراة ودية أمام المنتخب البورندي، حيث التقى موانزا  بنجمي المريخ علاء الدين يوسف وراجي عبد العاطي اللذين اندهشا لوجود اللاعب  الزامبي باديس أبابا ودار بين الثلاثي حديث ضاحك وتحدث موانزا مع نجمي  الأحمر وسألهم عن حال الفريق في البطولتين الإفريقية والمحلية، فيما لم ينس  محترف المريخ السابق أن يتمنى لفريقه الفوز والعودة ببطاقة التأهل من  انغولا بعد الأيام الجميلة التي أمضاها مع المريخ والذكريات الطيبة التي  يحتفظ بها.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كابو سكورب ينصب الشراك للمريخ و يستعيد خدمات المصابين وانصاره و يتوعدوه بالثلاثة

أعلن نادي كابو سكورب الأنغولي استعادة لاعبيه المصابين الاربعة الذين غابوا عن مباراة الذهاب امام المريخ بام درمان؛ واشار النادي عبر صفحته الرسمية على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي (فيس بوك) ان الرباعي مابي موبوتو وباولو الفيس وكيفوفو وادم قد تدربوا مع الفريق بصورة جيدة واصبحوا جاهزين للمشاركة مع الفريق ضد المريخ في لقاء السبت في اياب دور ال32 من دوري ابطال افريقيا. وقد تفاعل انصار النادي مع عودة الرباعي وتوعدوا المريخ خلال تعليقاتهم على الخبر بالهزيمة بثلاثية نظيفة والتأهل لدور الستة عشر من دوري ابطال افريقيا.

"قوون" تغطي مباراة المريخ
؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛

تبذل "قوون" جهودا مضنية وحثيثة لأجل إيجاد معبر لموفديها الاستاذ محمد عوض وكبير المصورين الفنان محمد دفع الله للدخول للعاصمة الانغولية لواندا لتغطية لقاء المريخ وكابو اسكورب على الرغم من الحظر الذي فرضته السلطات الانغولية بمنع دخول الصحافيين الى هناك وذلك خدمة منها لجمهور العملاقين الكبيرين الهلال والمريخ.
الفريق تدرب بقوة وعجب وضفر يشاركان
بعثة المريخ تصل لواندا لمواجهة كابو سكورب بالسبت في الابطال
؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛
وصلت بعثة فريق المريخ للعاصمة الانغولية لواندا فى الثالثة عصر امس بتوقيت السودان وذلك لمواجهة فريق كابو سكورب الانغولى يوم السبت القادم الرابع من ابريل فى اياب الدور الاول لدوري الابطال؛ وضمت البعثة المهندس عبدالقادر همد والسيد متوكل احمد علي و د. اسامة الشاذلي والكابتن معتصم مالك , ومدير الكرة حسن يوسف المدرب الفرنسي غارزيتو والمدرب العام محسن سيد ومدرب الاحمال انطونيو ومدرب الحراس حكيم السبع وطبيب الفريق عمادالدين عابدين واختصاصي العلاج الطبيعي احمد العابد والمدلك خالد محمد ومسؤول المعدات سليمان بشير و 20 لاعبا وهم احمد الباشا , راجي عبدالعاطي , بله جابر , جمال سالم , المعز محجوب , امير كمال , علاء الدين يوسف , مصعب عمر , علي جعفر , الريح علي , بله جابر , سالمون , ايمن سعيد , اوكرا , كوفي , رمضان عجب , وانغا , بكريالمدينة. رمضان عجب ، عبده جابر .

المريخ يجرى تدريبا امس بعد وصوله
؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛

أجرى فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ امس تدريبا على ملعب لواندا تحت اشراف المدير الفني للفريق الفرنسي ديغو غارزيتو ومساعده محسن سيد واشتمل المران على تفكيك عضلات وتدريبات لياقة، إضافة الى تكتيك قام به الجهاز الفني للاعبين؛ حيث تألق عدد من اللاعبين فى التدريب بقيادة النيجيري سالمون جابسون والغاني اوغستين اوكرا.

رمضان يعود للتدريبات
؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛
عاد فى تدريب الامس بلواند لاعب المريخ المصاب رمضان عجب وقدم مردودا طيبا فى تدريب الأمس ، حيث سيعتمد عليه الجهاز الفنى فى المباراة يوم السبت المقبل .
ستة من اعضاء مجلس الادارة مع البعثة
يلاحظ ان ستة من اعضاء مجلس الادارة غادروا مع البعثة الى لواندا وهم رئيس البعثة المهندس عبدالقادر همد ، صديق على صالح ، دكتور اسامه الشاذلى ، ومسؤول المناشط بالنادي معتصم مالك وحاتم عبدالغفار إلا ان مجلس الادارة لم يرسل مع البعثة المنسق الإعلامى سالم سعيد الذي يقوم بعمل جيد فى موقع النادي الذي يدخله يوميا قرابة الستة عشر الف متصفح .

حكام المريخ وكابو سكورب يصلون اليوم والمباراة السادسة مساء
؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛
حدد نادي كابو سكورب الأنغولي امس برنامج مباراته مع المريخ عصر السبت المقبل في اياب الدور الأول من الدوري ابطال افريقيا، واشار النادي عبر صفحته الرسمية عبر موقع التواصل الاجتماعي (فيس بوك) امس ان طاقم التحكيم الناميبي سيصل لواندا في الخامسة من مساء اليوم الخميس بالتوقيت المحلي والثالثة بتوقيت السودان، وسيؤدي المريخ تدريبه الرئيسي غدا الجمعة على ملعب المباراة في الرابعة بالتوقيت المحلي والسادسة بتوقيت السودان، وان المباراة ستقام السادسة من مساء السبت بتوقيت السودان على ملعب الرياضات المتعددة بالعاصمة لواندا.


*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*مشكورين   . .
                        	*

----------

